# Pics of Crazy Stuff Seen Driving in Houston



## HoustonKid

I got this one today. Doing 70 in the left lane on BW8.

I don't care if you have an issue with taking a pic with a cell phone while driving either.


----------



## brucevannguyen

Dude im speechless.That is some crazy chit.


----------



## JSF

Lmao wow......and get off your phone arsehole 

Sent sarcastically from my S3 via crapatalk


----------



## JFolm

I can't claim the cow pic I actually think I got it from here.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

HC said:


> I got this one today. Doing 70 in the left lane on BW8.
> 
> I don't care if you have an issue with taking a pic with a cell phone while driving either.


Jed Clampett! :rotfl:


----------



## carryyourbooks

HC said:


> I got this one today. Doing 70 in the left lane on BW8.
> 
> I don't care if you have an issue with taking a pic with a cell phone while driving either.


i saw the same person. i remember those roof jacks being stuck in the rope.


----------



## myprozac

Took this!


----------



## Reality Czech

If you want something tied down with rope, don't call a cowboy,...get an A/C man to do it!!:biggrin::rotfl:


----------



## MarkU

They should be ticketed for those loads. There is nothing safe about them.


----------



## blaze 'em

Truck load of bees. The bees in the back were actually outside of the net but somehow still keeping up with the truck.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## RexP

Would rather be riding with any of these guys than the person taking pictures, i know they are paying attention and for sure the pic. taker is not, probably just had to stop texting.


----------



## 24Buds

RexP said:


> Would rather be riding with any of these guys than the person taking pictures, i know they are paying attention and for sure the pic. taker is not, probably just had to stop texting.


im with you. I am trying to read all this and drive down the interstate all while drinking a beer from a bottle. And no, I don't have it in a brown paper bag. Thats just not safe!

Relax dude.


----------



## prokat

:biggrin:


----------



## RexP

24Buds said:


> im with you. I am trying to read all this and drive down the interstate all while drinking a beer from a bottle. And no, I don't have it in a brown paper bag. Thats just not safe!
> 
> Relax dude.


I am about as relaxed as anyone, just think it is funny for one person to make fun of another, while doing just as bad.
You must be one of those that are so busy taking care of the texting and other ****, that i have to brush back into their lane. Watch where your going or go where your watching.


----------



## CIRCLE C

My wife has a group on Facebook called Pimp Rides that has some pretty good pics people post up. It started out with her taking pics of the crazy stuff she sees while driving to our vendors in Houston, many of which are in colorful parts of the city...

Not sure if this link will work....

https://www.facebook.com/groups/377615648935904/


----------



## CIRCLE C




----------



## 24Buds

RexP said:


> I am about as relaxed as anyone, just think it is funny for one person to make fun of another, while doing just as bad.
> You must be one of those that are so busy taking care of the texting and other ****, that i have to brush back into their lane. Watch where your going or go where your watching.


I'm with ya. I actually refuse to text while driving and only talk if its an incoming call and all I do is move my thumb across the screen.

Again, I don't care if you load up the truck like some have done in the pics, just be sure that it doesn't fall off into traffic.

As for snapping pics, be safe. If yall see me, I will pose for ya!:cheers:


----------



## Blk Jck 224




----------



## RexP

Blk Jck 224 said:


>


WHAT IS THAT?????????
the truck is bent right behind the cab, hauling insulation is one thing but this guy is WAY OVERLOADED.


----------



## lordbater

yall crack me up. If you can't use a phone, camera, eat a burger, drink a beer and still drive safely hang it up, you shouldn't be driving..

A


----------



## spurgersalty

gom1 said:


> :biggrin:


Hey, a "cattle-lac"!

Â©


----------



## MEGABITE

Drive to the nearest dumpster ASAP


----------



## HoustonKid

lordbater said:


> yall crack me up. If you can't use a phone, camera, eat a burger, drink a beer and still drive safely hang it up, you shouldn't be driving..
> 
> A


I'm with you. The over loaded truck that in no way can stop quick or make an evasive move to avoid an accident is way unsafe. If you can walk and chew gun at the same time you should be able to focus enough on your surroundings to take a quick pic with your phone.

Now trying to post the pic and blog about it is a different story. I posted the pic from my pc.


----------



## MEGABITE

Don't wanna miss anything


----------



## MEGABITE

Chica magnet. haha 
I guess the sun was reflecting off of some chrome into his eyes as he was trying to park


----------



## fishcatchr

Saw this guy at 610 and Yale.


----------



## WilliamH

blaze 'em said:


> Truck load of bees. The bees in the back were actually outside of the net but somehow still keeping up with the truck.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


They were in the draft.


----------



## carryyourbooks

RexP said:


> Would rather be riding with any of these guys than the person taking pictures, i know they are paying attention and for sure the pic. taker is not, probably just had to stop texting.


----------



## poppadawg

Nobody can load up a truck like a Mexican


----------



## mozingo1952

fishcatchr said:


> Saw this guy at 610 and Yale.
> View attachment 659545


 you got bird Krap on your window. 

Mo


----------



## sotexhookset

MEGABITE said:


> Chica magnet. haha
> I guess the sun was reflecting off of some chrome into his eyes as he was trying to park


Dude, that's my old truck! I sold it on craigslist a few months back. Guess the guy took off the ranch hand I hand on the front but left everything else on I customized it with.


----------



## poppadawg

Why did u do that to a perfectly good truck? Were you mad at it?


----------



## Rack Ranch

Mix a chill pill in with your Geritol and Viagra...



RexP said:


> Would rather be riding with any of these guys than the person taking pictures, i know they are paying attention and for sure the pic. taker is not, probably just had to stop texting.


----------



## JFolm

I have a bicycle one to share it wasnt in Houston though.


----------



## roundman

myprozac said:


> Took this!


fixed


----------



## Bull Red

mozingo1952 said:


> you got bird Krap on your window.
> 
> Mo


LOL! I didn't notice the top one at 1st. Thought the bottom one was a sprinkler with a busted head. :spineyes:


----------



## Major29

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gitchesum

MEGABITE said:


> Chica magnet. haha
> I guess the sun was reflecting off of some chrome into his eyes as he was trying to park


I saw him at the Whataburger on 610 one morning...


----------



## TexasRanger

Thought this was funny


----------



## sotexhookset

GWalk said:


> Thought this was funny


Literally LMAO! That's freakin awesome.


----------



## MEGABITE

gitchesum said:


> I saw him at the Whataburger on 610 one morning...


I guess he works there, that's where I took my pic too. haha


----------



## MEGABITE

Let em hang. haha


----------



## teckersley

I took this one just the other day....Awesome!


----------



## That Robbie Guy

MEGABITE said:


> Chica magnet. haha
> I guess the sun was reflecting off of some chrome into his eyes as he was trying to park


Transformers do exist?!?!


----------



## Mont

Siri took this one for me. There's actually two idiots in the pic, and three if you count Siri. The old lady stopped in the right lane of a state highway but the idjut behind her didn't have to pull up so close she couldn't back up even if she wanted to. You don't have to go far to find bad drivers. They are even easier to find on a bike.


----------



## Ducatibilt

Here's some I have collected on my phone. 
Just need taller shoes.







I wasn't her type apparently.







Hipster fisherman.







Didn't want to get on front here.


----------



## Ducatibilt

Some more.
Don't want get in front of this one either.







When you have too many toys.







Uh no!







For you people complaining about people in cars texting! Pfffttt!


----------



## Ducatibilt

But wait there's more!

Wide open and full tuck, still 35mph.







Yep, a scooter for your scooter!








Btw, I always come to a complete stop before I take a pic!


----------



## MEGABITE

Wowwwww mannnnn


----------



## reeltimer

Mont said:


> Siri took this one for me. There's actually two idiots in the pic, and three if you count Siri. The old lady stopped in the right lane of a state highway but the idjut behind her didn't have to pull up so close she couldn't back up even if she wanted to. You don't have to go far to find bad drivers. They are even easier to find on a bike.


Lol..i'm sure the red car will receive a bill from lc for parking in a red light.

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## teckersley

I had forgotten I took this one until the motorcycle and moped pictures came up. Here is this tatted up (one appears to be Betty Boop), shaved head, reckless wannabee riding a moped. The red canvass shoes are a nice touch. The best part was that on the back of his shirt was written some jibberish that ended in "I am your death". Really?????


----------



## Mont

reeltimer said:


> Lol..i'm sure the red car will receive a bill from lc for parking in a red light.


Those got voted out a while back and LC pretty much just bought them out with their own money and said adios. We have some of the best traffic control in the country here. Our flashing yellow left turn lights rock.


----------



## RexP

HC said:


> I'm with you. The over loaded truck that in no way can stop quick or make an evasive move to avoid an accident is way unsafe. If you can walk and chew gun at the same time you should be able to focus enough on your surroundings to take a quick pic with your phone.
> 
> Now trying to post the pic and blog about it is a different story. I posted the pic from my pc.


Guess you must also be a mind reader, since you know what the guy infront or beside you is going to do i the .001 seconds.


----------



## saltwatersensations

:ac550:


----------



## saltwatersensations

Mont said:


> Those got voted out a while back and LC pretty much just bought them out with their own money and said adios. We have some of the best traffic control in the country here.* Our flashing yellow left turn lights rock.*


Yeah they do!


----------



## chunker59




----------



## RexP

Rack Ranch said:


> Mix a chill pill in with your Geritol and Viagra...


 don't use either
you may need to mix some common sense in your cherrios


----------



## Ducatibilt

Forgot one. This one was a while back at 96 & 1266 in League City. When I pulled up there wasn't anyone with a trailer anywhere!


----------



## Reynolds4

MEGABITE said:


> Let em hang. haha


RICK-O needs to replace that busted flipped up mirror :rotfl:


----------



## Ducatibilt

Mont said:


> Those got voted out a while back and LC pretty much just bought them out with their own money and said adios. We have some of the best traffic control in the country here. Our flashing yellow left turn lights rock.





saltwatersensations said:


> Yeah they do!


Makes it easy to spot the non-locals too!:headknock


----------



## ctcc

I-10 Katy Frwy. West
:cop:


----------



## Jamie_Lee

I have actually seen a few of the pics that have been posted. Someone posed the RICK-O one on FB yesterday and I saw the 100% Lesbian a couple weeks ago on 225 but I don't have the picture anymore.

The two left tires were completely different sizes than the right ones
The truck didn't quite make that turn lol. He was stuck.
The last one is just funny 

I have several more but they are on my computer at home


----------



## POC Troutman

i had taken a picture of a goat on the back of a flatbed trailer going down I-45 and put it on here, but can't find it. Green to anyone that can and puts it here!


----------



## marshmadness

Never should two dudes ride a yellow scooter


----------



## Mont

marshmadness said:


> Never should two dudes ride a yellow scooter


Two dudes should never ride anything together except to go get the truck for the dead bike. That assumes it can't be pushed or pulled somewhere so they don't have to do that.


----------



## iridered2003

theres a car around galveston that has like 5 or 6 wings on it,hood scoop and a few other things on it. i'll try and get a pic when i see it. seen it today, but didn't have cam with me


----------



## marshmadness

Mont said:


> Two dudes should never ride anything together except to go get the truck for the dead bike. That assumes it can't be pushed or pulled somewhere so they don't have to do that.


LOL true


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin

Here are some that had me scratching my head.:spineyes:


----------



## carryyourbooks

Ford converted to a Chevy.



Saw this at sams



In Katy......


----------



## Mont

marshmadness said:


> LOL true


I had one of the first Hondas to develop the bad/intermittent ground problem on the ignition. As I was sitting on the side of 288 waiting for Stubbs to come pick me and the bike up, two huge fat dudes passed me by. The bike had huge ape hanger bars and words alone can't describe what that pair looked like. The first thing the kid that came out from Stubbs with the trailer asked me was "did you see those two fat guys and the ape hangers?" I told him I was soooo glad they didn't stop and offer to help me. We both about fell down laughing about those two idjuts.


----------



## manwitaplan

The back right tire is gone. This went on 20 miles.


----------



## Range Coach

59 north bound....Williams Tower to the right.


----------



## speckledred

Range Coach said:


> 59 north bound....Williams Tower to the right.


That's a just WOW!


----------



## DirtKat

Houston 2010 
RIDE'EM COWBOY!!!


----------



## ralph7

Range Coach said:


> 59 north bound....Williams Tower to the right.


Absolutely unbelievable.


----------



## rdtfishn

In Clute in the Jack In The Box parking lot.


----------



## spuds

...


----------



## Country Boy

RexP said:


> don't use either
> you may need to mix some common sense in your cherrios


Seriously Rex, why shat on a good thread. I'm amazed at some of you goody two shoes type's. Always gotta try to make people see things your way. Just don't post if you don't like it.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

I know the guys in the OP's pic. They are masters at packing those trucks.
That is 2 or 3 A/C systems less the outdoor units, controls, and registers.
He loads every morning with these men:


----------



## SYCO

Not Houston but Beaumont...


----------



## sotol buster

chunker59 said:


> [/QUO
> 
> TE]
> 
> Get your a**es up. We got a load to haul.


----------



## C-Rob

*Just some things I've seen*

Gotta love traveling the roads and neighborhoods


----------



## C-Rob

*Part 2*

One more..


----------



## Leo

Ducatibilt said:


> Forgot one. This one was a while back at 96 & 1266 in League City. When I pulled up there wasn't anyone with a trailer anywhere!
> View attachment 661217
> 
> View attachment 661225


Must have run outta gas


----------



## JJG

Corner of Westheimer and Montrose, lol


----------



## fishNwithfish

Seen this the other day 

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## O'Fish'All Business

Here's one I took in our neighborhood in Rockport


----------



## Joker74

*Alvin Tx.*

This was at HWY 6 and 35.


----------



## gitchesum

O'Fish'All Business said:


> Here's one I took in our neighborhood in Rockport


That's actually not as unusual as you might think. Big V-8 RWD sedans make dandy tow rigs sometimes.


----------



## Calmday

gitchesum said:


> That's actually not as unusual as you might think. Big V-8 RWD sedans make dandy tow rigs sometimes.


 Heck that's how 75% of the trailerable boats get moved here. It is kinda scary to see a 26' center console going down the road behind a Ford Falcon.


----------



## DSL_PWR

Not my picture.. but, really?


----------



## RexP

Mont said:


> Two dudes should never ride anything together except to go get the truck for the dead bike. That assumes it can't be pushed or pulled somewhere so they don't have to do that.


THIS!


----------



## RexP

manwitaplan said:


> View attachment 661841
> 
> 
> The back right tire is gone. This went on 20 miles.


either blew out a tire and had it singled out , or one of those co. drivers that never bump or"count" their tires.


----------



## Calmday

This one is also very common here. They are for the kangaroos which take out a lot of cars and trucks. Especially at night.



GWalk said:


> Thought this was funny


----------



## RexP

speckledred said:


> that's a just wow!


100x wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RexP

spuds said:


> ...


Kinda like the folks in DFW that haul their snow skis around on roof rack all summer.


----------



## RexP

Ruff Neck said:


> Seriously Rex, why shat on a good thread. I'm amazed at some of you goody two shoes type's. Always gotta try to make people see things your way. Just don't post if you don't like it.


I was thinking the same about you tring to make folks see it your way.


----------



## salth2o

teckersley said:


> I took this one just the other day....Awesome!


I saw this one as well, but couldn't get a pic. Awesome for sure.

Here's one I took in I-45 not long ago.


----------



## RexP

FishinFoolFaron said:


> I know the guys in the OP's pic. They are masters at packing those trucks.
> That is 2 or 3 A/C systems less the outdoor units, controls, and registers.
> He loads every morning with these men:
> View attachment 662497
> 
> View attachment 662505


It is amazing they can steer these two trucks.


----------



## vasculardude

*HAY Sparky...your tire is gone, fortunately the rim is there.*

I45 south through the Woodlands. Not about the load...its about the sparks from the rim.


----------



## cubera

Calmday said:


> This one is also very common here. They are for the kangaroos which take out a lot of cars and trucks. Especially at night.


Lots of the test cars that run around Uvalde/Utopia have them to.
Some run 24-7 through deer country.


----------



## poppadawg

FishinFoolFaron said:


> I know the guys in the OP's pic. They are masters at packing those trucks.
> That is 2 or 3 A/C systems less the outdoor units, controls, and registers.
> He loads every morning with these men:
> View attachment 662497
> 
> View attachment 662505


Thats crazy. Why don't they buy a trailer? Why don't the cops write them tickets?


----------



## poppadawg

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## txjustin

License plate I saw yesterday...:rotfl:


----------



## letsgofishbro

Today on 225 in Houston.


----------



## HoustonKid

letsgofishbro said:


> Today on 225 in Houston.
> View attachment 665505


Wow. That maybe a winner. The dog is just chilling.


----------



## surffan

Winner for me also. I think that is an Aussie chilling. Like the whole setup and I don't do bikes.


----------



## YakAggie

Not really something crazy, but it is pretty funny. Saw this driving down I-10 a few weeks ago.


----------



## twoZJs

YakAggie said:


> Not really something crazy, but it is pretty funny. Saw this driving down I-10 a few weeks ago.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Just add water at the job site. Super idea.


----------



## Sgrem

kapooolya


----------



## carryyourbooks

snapped this one today................the high tech *******. i think i counted 8 devices stuck to the windshield.

that window shade is for what???



notice the club so that no one will steal the mazda b2300. the gear, however, is a window away.


----------



## rugger

Saw this driving up 45 towards Willis.

I...I don't even know...


----------



## cubera

May not be dangerous, but it sure is a classic.


----------



## acwizzard

Is there any objection to saving these and posting?Has anybody seen the guy in clear lake with the huge sign on his car talking about woman have not rights and need to know there place in life?Surprised he can go anywhere like that


----------



## Country Boy

letsgofishbro said:


> Today on 225 in Houston.
> View attachment 665505


Am I seeing this correctly? Is he actually towing a car with his motorcycle?


----------



## Newbomb Turk

carryyourbooks said:


> Ford converted to a Chevy.
> 
> [URL=http://s759.photobucket.com/user/carryyourbooks/media/IMG_20130715_125605_
> 
> More likely the Atlas prototype.....lol


----------



## rsmith

gitchesum said:


> That's actually not as unusual as you might think. Big V-8 RWD sedans make dandy tow rigs sometimes.










I remember when most rv's and boats were towed by cars and not trucks.


----------



## MEGABITE

cubera said:


> May not be dangerous, but it sure is a classic.


Oh man I wanna load that thing up with beer & BBQ and head to the Hill Country!


----------



## michaelbaranowski

carryyourbooks said:


> snapped this one today................the high tech *******. i think i counted 8 devices stuck to the windshield.
> 
> that window shade is for what???
> 
> 
> 
> notice the club so that no one will steal the mazda b2300. the gear, however, is a window away.


Can we say obstructed vision.


----------



## MEGABITE

Look at the brand new sun visor he can't even use.


----------



## gitchesum

Ruff Neck said:


> Am I seeing this correctly? Is he actually towing a car with his motorcycle?


Nah, that's a motorcycle trailer.


----------



## whistlingdixie

blaze 'em said:


> Truck load of bees. The bees in the back were actually outside of the net but somehow still keeping up with the truck.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


I'd hate to be on a motorcycle behind that truck.....


----------



## cuzn dave

Saw somebody actually use their turn signal one day...
Seriously.


----------



## MEGABITE

cuzn dave said:


> Saw somebody actually use their turn signal one day...
> Seriously.


That tells your road opponents what your next move will be, not advisable. :slimer:


----------



## sleepersilverado




----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

I do not have a picture, but you can paint a visual. Several years ago we were going to POC in the fall/winter (cold) the next day. The day before we finally decided we had to shoot a deer that had been wounded and was never going to recover. (We feed them- hard decision). Shot the deer, gutted and hung over night. The next morning we loaded the coolers,suitcases,dogs and deer in the SUV. We were quite a sight when we went to the processing place and extracted the deer from all our stuff. Never felt like such a ******* in my life.


----------



## CroakerChoker

45 N by Spring.


----------



## AndrewChief




----------



## TripleGrip

whats up AndrewChief welcome


----------



## WoundedMinnow

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishin minnie

Yeah I think I will avoid driving in Houston


----------



## jamisjockey

Not really crazy...bad *** mud bug










Here's a little repair....foam insulation, plexi glass and sheet metal screws....










I despise truck nuts. You're a jack *** if you have them.
But these being blue is funny










Oops!
Asian woman....just sayin....


----------



## carryyourbooks

big pimpin' in the fusion near highway 6 and old richmond



funny bumper sticker, but can anyone else enjoy the irony besides me?


----------



## MNsurf

All were taken in the Beaumont to Houston area







Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoosierplugger

This was in Mobile, AL yesterday.
Yes, those are spinners.


----------



## sleepersilverado




----------



## saltwatersensations

acwizzard said:


> Is there any objection to saving these and posting?Has anybody seen the guy in clear lake with the huge sign on his car talking about woman have not rights and need to know there place in life?Surprised he can go anywhere like that


I have seen this.


----------



## DSL_PWR

YakAggie said:


> Not really something crazy, but it is pretty funny. Saw this driving down I-10 a few weeks ago.
> View attachment 666097


Must have been following this one..


----------



## HoustonKid

Got this one today. Not the greatest, but a little funny with the chrome treatment with mismatched door and pallets in the back.


----------



## abh316

oh man i need to ig up the ones i got


----------



## Kenner21

G Town


----------



## Texas Irie

teckersley said:


> I took this one just the other day....Awesome!


 I see that guy camping at the Renaissance Festival every year. Pretty sweet ride.


----------



## lite-liner

fishcatchr said:


> Saw this guy at 610 and Yale.
> View attachment 659545


is that a bullet hole in your door panel?


----------



## limey

Not in Houston, but..


----------



## Part Timer

Little blurry but if you can make it out it makes no sense lol. I dont think they get the idea of the sticker lol








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Poon Chaser

Bottom right sticker

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Gig-'em15

Galveston


----------



## waltmeda




----------



## yellowskeeter

waltmeda said:


>


But it's illegal to have your front windows tinted to dark,,,,,


----------



## donkeyman

i seen the above car one day on 1960 if was affraid some of that junk was going to fall off


----------



## Bull Fish




----------



## MEGABITE

waltmeda said:


>


A regular at the Art Car Parade.


----------



## HoustoneD

waltmeda said:


>


ive seen this one around fry road several times....

always afraid to drive behind him. If he hits a bump, looks like glass would fly everywhere

Anyone in katy/west houston area ever seenthe Demon Hunter? I used to have pics, but lost them with an old phone several years ago..... His car was all painted anti-demon verbiage and designs.


----------



## MEGABITE

. :rotfl:


----------



## fishcatchr

lite-liner said:


> is that a bullet hole in your door panel?


No it's a tear in the vinyl. The truck is just a hand-me-down work truck.


----------



## vette74

waltmeda said:


>


This guy catered my sisters house warming party. He makes really good food. All the orniments on the car are held on with GE silicon caulk, he said hot glue will melt in the Texas heat.


----------



## Mont

'busa gone bad


----------



## lordbater

Mont said:


> 'busa gone bad


Shagabusa

Sent from my SGH-T779 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## HoustonKid

Saw this in the Galleria area today. If you look you can see the old school phone antenna on the trunk. He actually had one of those old school hard wired phones in the car. He answered a call but he hung up before we could snap the pic of him on it.

This dude is an old time pimp. Had sheep skin seat covers rolling in his antique Rolls Royce.


----------



## Category6

Saw a guy riding his bike one handed and swerving down 61st street in galveston with a surf rod across the handle bars and a 4' blacktip shark slung across his shoulder. I didn't take a picture because it's unsafe to stare away from the road AND take pictures, but he sure looked proud and happy.


----------



## BullyARed

Who needs GPS?


----------



## Titus Bass

Looks like he skinned Cookie Monster......



Mont said:


> 'busa gone bad


----------



## O'Fish'All Business

Here's one from Bul-Dirty, I'm pretty sure the chrome flames and oxy-acetylene cut outs of horses added at least 200 horsepower!


----------



## badfish45

RexP said:


> Would rather be riding with any of these guys than the person taking pictures, i know they are paying attention and for sure the pic. taker is not, probably just had to stop texting.


So if a picture is taken from a vehicle that means the driver took it? Passengers cant take photos?


----------



## badfish45

cubera said:


> May not be dangerous, but it sure is a classic.


Pasadena Wal-Mart? He lives in that thing and switches between Old Pasadena Wal-mart and Fairmont Wal-Mart


----------



## MEGABITE

In Stinkadeener COUGH COUGH


----------



## MEGABITE

Pass


----------



## Pocboy

BullyARed said:


> Who needs GPS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, a guy can't move his deer blind to a new lease?


----------



## Red3Fish

I didn't get a pic, but saw a big sign taped on the back of a car yesterday. "NEW INEXPERIENCED DRIVER" 

I am sure dad won out in the negotiations on that deal!

Later
R3F


----------



## BullyARed

Pocboy said:


> BullyARed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs GPS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, a guy can't move his deer blind to a new lease?
> 
> 
> 
> This one perhaps was in Korea, so it's to be a dog blind!
Click to expand...


----------



## iridered2003

Kenner21 said:


> G Town


i've seen that car a 100 time and never have my cam with me. its got like 5 or 6 wings. i bet that things FAST?????angelsmangelsmangelsmangelsm


----------



## RexP

badfish45 said:


> So if a picture is taken from a vehicle that means the driver took it? Passengers cant take photos?


 just the ones that it is obvious the person with the camera is behide the wheel, does that help.


----------



## the hook

Mobile home???


----------



## shanesdad

this guy is an ***** he is some "hot shot" chef and would come to my old job and park in the fire lane to have his car up close and get all pissy when we told him he cant park there. 







[/QUOTE]


----------



## cubera

badfish45 said:


> Pasadena Wal-Mart? He lives in that thing and switches between Old Pasadena Wal-mart and Fairmont Wal-Mart


This was in the Fairmont lot.


----------



## Texas Irie

Not the best pic but the first word is HUNG


----------



## twoZJs

*Hotels require 20%.*



BullyARed said:


> Who needs GPS?


One 'street walker' that does't have a hotel tab.


----------



## twoZJs

*Smog alters health.*



MEGABITE said:


> In Stinkadeener COUGH COUGH


You can still call this evil-doer in to 'Smoking Vehicle Program' 1-800-453-7664 [SMOG]. If everyone can read the lic plate # from here, send it in, more the better, their eMail form page; http://www.mytxcar.org/SmokingVehic...hting.dll/EXEC/0/02gwf7t1x6efyk1529s7c0j96no0

Upon observing a smoking vehicle, please make note of the following information:
Green Lex w/trimmer or, is that an arm out the rear lid? 
Texas license plate number xxx-xx35 [old style plate]. 
Date observed 10/11/13
Time (AM/PM) PM
City Sugar land

Report the information to the TCEQ, within 30 days,


----------



## cubera

Need a tow?


----------



## cubera

twoZJs said:


> You can still call this evil-doer in to 'Smoking Vehicle Program' 1-800-453-7664 [SMOG]. If everyone can read the lic plate # from here, send it in, more the better, their eMail form page; http://www.mytxcar.org/SmokingVehic...hting.dll/EXEC/0/02gwf7t1x6efyk1529s7c0j96no0
> 
> Upon observing a smoking vehicle, please make note of the following information:
> Green Lex w/trimmer or, is that an arm out the rear lid?
> Texas license plate number xxx-xx35 [old style plate].
> Date observed 10/11/13
> Time (AM/PM) PM
> City Sugar land
> 
> Report the information to the TCEQ, within 30 days,


Kinda hard to see it without a picture.


----------



## manwitaplan

My local chronicle guy hard at work.


----------



## dbarham

manwitaplan said:


> My local chronicle guy hard at work.
> 
> View attachment 827609


thats right in front of ron Carter I seen him he was sacked out lol


----------



## twoZJs

cubera said:


> Kinda hard to see it without a picture.


Yes sir, the pic is post #165, approx 16+ posts back.


----------



## cubera

twoZJs said:


> Yes sir, the pic is post #165, approx 16+ posts back.


Got it now, thanks.
Link provided didn't work, so I know what you were referring to.


----------



## manwitaplan

dbarham said:


> thats right in front of ron Carter I seen him he was sacked out lol


My 7 year old son told me to honk at him. I explained you never wake a sleeping man on the side of the road. lol.

When we came back it was sprinkling and he was awake with that umbrella.

My little guy was worried about the man.


----------



## surf_ox

Speechless.


----------



## fwoodwader

manwitaplan said:


> My local chronicle guy hard at work.
> 
> View attachment 827609


That guy is always zonked out on Saturday and Sunday mornings...


----------



## Texasgirl44

I can't take credit for taking this picture ~ My niece took this picture last Friday ~


----------



## Majek20V

On I 10 North. Needless to say I quickly passed.


----------



## HoustonKid

Texasgirl44 said:


> I can't take credit for taking this picture ~ My niece took this picture last Friday ~


I saw that headed down 45 just north of the south loop on Friday also. No way I could get a pic. It was a heck of a bull.


----------



## Rack Ranch

Just in case someone else had as well 



Majek20V said:


> On I 10 North. *Needless to say I quickly passed.*


----------



## surf_ox

Majek20V said:


> On I 10 North. Needless to say I quickly passed.


I like how the door says

LADYS ONLY


----------



## txteltech

I-45 north near cypresswood
















Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lordbater

I wonder what she does to afford the C Class?

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Bearkat

It took me a minute to see her license plate. I kept trying to figure out what she was dragging, then realized it is a crack in your windshield. LOL!


----------



## lordbater

Yeah, just like everyone else, checkin out my crack...

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Jerry-rigged

MEGABITE said:


> Let em hang. haha












I'm not a fan of truck nutz, but if you are gonna do it, this is the right way!


----------



## DSL_PWR

Saw a guy driving down 96 near League City in a red chevy 1/2 ton with 2 alternators on chains attached to the hitch. Have to try to get pictures next time.


----------



## Paul Marx

DSL_PWR , I see that guy all the time . I can't figure out for the life of me what the heck that's supposed to mean.


----------



## DSL_PWR

Paul Marx said:


> DSL_PWR , I see that guy all the time . I can't figure out for the life of me what the heck that's supposed to mean.


No clue either. I saw that and was like, ***? I actually had to look again to make sure I saw alternators. :spineyes:


----------



## Sgrem

Saw this mid 80's sedan in webster with itty bitty nooootz.....


----------



## HoustonKid

Tonight on 610 near Reliant. Cruising along at about 70 mph.


----------



## DSL_PWR

So what happens when one of these chains breaks?


----------



## surf_ox

DSL_PWR said:


> So what happens when one of these chains breaks?


Sticker In right window indicates he might be a 2cooler.


----------



## FINNFOWLER

DSL_PWR said:


> So what happens when one of these chains breaks?


Hope you are not following him.


----------



## Hollon

One is hanging a little lower than the other.


----------



## HoustonKid

Hollon said:


> One is hanging a little lower than the other.


Doc says that is a natural occurrence and nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK

DSL_PWR said:


> So what happens when one of these chains breaks?


I would guess that you lose a nut...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## iridered2003

DSL_PWR said:


> So what happens when one of these chains breaks?


this guys a big dreamer.


----------



## DSL_PWR

FINNFOWLER said:


> Hope you are not following him.





Sugar Land YAK said:


> I would guess that you lose a nut...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Well that is what I was getting at. It would be catastrophic if that did happen. Talk about a major pileup or wreck waiting to happen.


----------



## ripleyb

Saw this just sitting pretty in the Home Depot parking lot.


----------



## ripleyb

Side view...beautiful car!


----------



## spike404

I wish I knew how to photo-shop----an extension ladder stuck out the back window, and a couple of bundles of shingles tied to the hood would be great.


----------



## AirbornXpress

*Nice fella tired of parking lot dents*


----------



## HoustonKid

Webster. What you cannot see is he had a giant Great Dane in the back and he was looking out of the cut out on the driver's side of the white van. Giant dog.


----------



## yakfisher

CroakerChoker said:


> 45 N by Spring.


Ha! I got a pic of that very honey sucker a few months ago. Have a few ATX ones i will try and post this afternoon


----------



## yakfisher

1 another view of the honey sucker CroakerChoker posted
2 This is how ATX rolls
3 HK with an AK


----------



## twoZJs

iridered2003 said:


> this guys a big dreamer.


and in between dreams, they are shooting cats to impress.

Chain breaking; if one of those chains breaks, there will be much bigger concerns at that event than a loose nut, as where is the next IED?


----------



## AirbornXpress

*Free room and board*

She is sleeping like a baby.
I think this was in Galveston
They told her all the rooms were sold out!
See all the cars in the parking lot


----------



## bluefin

She looks like another one of Haute Pursuit's satisfied customers.


----------



## lordbater

wow, there must be something REALLY horrible in that trunk..


----------



## dbarham

yakfisher said:


> 1 another view of the honey sucker CroakerChoker posted
> 2 This is how ATX rolls
> 3 HK with an AK


10


----------



## hsif

lordbater said:


> wow, there must be something REALLY horrible in that trunk..


Her little husband is in the trunk.


----------



## lordbater

He must be a "keeper"

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4


----------



## gjp105

All of them were probably texting while driving!


----------



## WillyStyle

Seen This yesterday coming back from Deer Lease. On I-10


----------



## HoustonKid

Saw this one. Hate to get into a wreck with that one. LOL.


----------



## MEGABITE

airbornxpress said:


> She is sleeping like a baby.
> I think this was in Galveston
> They told her all the rooms were sold out!
> See all the cars in the parking lot


Oh GOOD LAWD haha


----------



## goatchze

HC said:


> Saw this one. Hate to get into a wreck with that one. LOL.


Nah, that's a wireline truck. The sources in there are very small and well protected. Pretty safe in a wreck.

They are, though, just behind that door on the back left. So you might want to go ahead and pass.


----------



## essayons75

Today


----------



## HoustonKid

essayons75 said:


> Today


That ain't gonna buff out!!!!!!


----------



## batmaninja

OUtbound 290 near 610, last week during the rain. No clue how this guy got so turned around, didnt look like was going to be able to move for a while.


----------



## TxRENEGADE12

GWalk said:


> Thought this was funny


Seen this one around SA before


----------



## TxRENEGADE12

Galvestons' finest


----------



## Bearkat73

Kind of hard to see but a few weeks ago I was driving down I-10 back home and they were transporting a giraffe in a trailer.


----------



## Chase4556

essayons75 said:


> Today


My dad saw it while it was still burning. He was on the feeder and posted a video of it. Pretty crazy, I liked how the trailer was sitting about 50yds behind it.


----------



## HoustonKid

Seems like a certified Triple A roadside assistance vehicle.


----------



## Bozo

All natural car alarm...


----------



## andre3k

Courthouse p-lot at 1400 Lubbock

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HoustonKid

Not crazy but cool car on 610 and 59S.


----------



## BigNate523

HC said:


> Not crazy but cool car on 610 and 59S.


man thats one slick lookn beast


----------



## bludaze

Saw this Pimp mobile on today on I-10 east


----------



## Tucsonred

*Shanesdad** this guy is an ***** he is some "hot shot" chef and would come to my old job and park in the fire lane to have his car up close and get all pissy when we told him he cant park there. 

LOL Maybe he was afraid somebody would "key" his car!!


----------



## MEGABITE

Star Wars fan club member. :camera:


----------



## Bigj

were not the only ones


----------



## CroakerChoker

In front of GRB conv cntr, day after Holloween. Its a really huge dead rat. Who does this stuff?


----------



## jamisjockey

MEGABITE said:


> Star Wars fan club member. :camera:


If that doesn't scream rape van.....


----------



## HoustonKid

Need a hybrid with ruined paint?


----------



## Sargentfisher

Rims worth more than the car


----------



## MEGABITE

HC said:


> Need a hybrid with ruined paint?


One of those new "Hybirds" according to the back window. haha


----------



## StinkBait

Pic isnt the best quality but those stacks are at least 4' tall. This morning on Clay road.


----------



## Charlie in TX

StinkBait said:


> Pic isnt the best quality but those stacks are at least 4' tall. This morning on Clay road.


Stacks on a pickup always make me think 'what a doosh'.


----------



## Bottom Finder

Charlie in TX said:


> Stacks on a pickup always make me think 'what a doosh'.


Couldn't agree more, my douche alarm goes off every time I see them.


----------



## 24Buds

stacks crack me up.


----------



## HoustonKid

45 and Parker today. Windows blown out by I'm guessing a tree falling on the roof. No problem, some canvis and rivets. Good as new.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

Seen this today


----------



## Boone23

Someone needs to tell her she forgot something.


----------



## poppadawg

She'll figure it out when the crack wears off


----------



## Trout-deluxe

Love the dead rat... some cool chit...


----------



## cklimpt

Saw this one the other night. He wanted to get his SXS to the mud park bad!


----------



## HoustonKid

Saw this today in the Galleria on Post Oak. Yes she is reading the book.

Here is a random one.


----------



## prokat

:


----------



## sotxks

Coming home from Baton Rouge on Sunday, and saw this cool cat cruising 10 through Houston! 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mont

that must be a male car, it has a hangydownythingy


----------



## iridered2003

sotxks said:


> Coming home from Baton Rouge on Sunday, and saw this cool cat cruising 10 through Houston!
> View attachment 1389770
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's just plan stupid


----------



## sotxks

Mont, that's just his screwed up bumper! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mont

sotxks said:


> Mont, that's just his screwed up bumper!


I was thinking quarter panel from his rollers hitting it.

"Custom"


----------



## surf_ox

HC said:


> Saw this today in the Galleria on Post Oak. Yes she is reading the book.
> 
> Here is a random one.


and you wonder why her car is dented just before the drivers door


----------



## BigNate523

my lil guy got a kick out of this today


----------



## Newbomb Turk

sotxks said:


> Coming home from Baton Rouge on Sunday, and saw this cool cat cruising 10 through Houston!
> View attachment 1389770
> 
> 
> All he needs is some LED curb feelers. G Spot?


----------



## batmaninja

I should have gotten a picture of the driver of the last one, she has to be a little crazy...


----------



## HoustonKid

On the last pic. 2016, please Oh please let her represent the libs. Surely she cannot win.......


----------



## jwales

Sheldon and Hwy 90


----------



## shanesdad

jwales said:


> Sheldon and Hwy 90


lol ahhh gotta love my old stomping grounds lol should have seen the things the ******** hung from the belt way bridge over old 90 back in the day :spineyes:


----------



## Poon Chaser

Here is a weird one. Hopefully you can see the stickers.

The back is advertising family circus peeformers. I am assuming clowns...

On the side is loaded with AR15, glock, and come and take it stickers...

Both are fine individually, but together is a bit weird. Lol










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunbeam

Not on Houston streets. But after 22 years working in asia I saw similar scenes daily. In most asian countries the motor bike is the common pack mule.

https://www.google.com/search?q=pho...2Foil-demand-shift-asia-takes-over%2F;620;454


----------



## acoastalbender

Part Timer said:


> Little blurry but if you can make it out it makes no sense lol. I dont think they get the idea of the sticker lol
> View attachment 816105
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I think he's got the idea perfectly...:biggrin:

.


----------



## MEGABITE

**** chaser said:


> Here is a weird one. Hopefully you can see the stickers.
> 
> The back is advertising family circus peeformers. I am assuming clowns...
> 
> On the side is loaded with AR15, glock, and come and take it stickers...
> 
> Both are fine individually, but together is a bit weird. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Small World. I'm pretty sure he performed for us at one of the Dickinson cookoffs at the VFW. He juggles fire and spins around on a big hoop, among other things. He was good!

https://www.facebook.com/MrCirque


----------



## Poon Chaser

MEGABITE said:


> Small World. I'm pretty sure he performed for us at one of the Dickinson cookoffs at the VFW. He juggles fire and spins around on a big hoop, among other things. He was good!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MrCirque


Awesome!!! I should recommened him for the friends with small kids.


----------



## Ducatibilt

**** chaser said:


> Here is a weird one. Hopefully you can see the stickers.
> 
> The back is advertising family circus peeformers. I am assuming clowns...
> 
> On the side is loaded with AR15, glock, and come and take it stickers...
> 
> Both are fine individually, but together is a bit weird. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


I see this one parked at the new gun shop/pest control place in Seabrook all the time. He usually has what looks like a 5' diameter beach ball mounted on the back.

So are saying we should never trust a clown with a gun?!?!?:biggrin:


----------



## Poon Chaser

Ducatibilt said:


> I see this one parked at the new gun shop/pest control place in Seabrook all the time. He usually has what looks like a 5' diameter beach ball mounted on the back.
> 
> So are saying we should never trust a clown with a gun?!?!?:biggrin:


For me it's no issue but, i would think it would make some people take pause. thought it was funny. Like killer clowns from outer space.

Remember... clowns ain't nice. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## MEGABITE

Ducatibilt said:


> I see this one parked at the new gun shop/pest control place in Seabrook all the time. He usually has what looks like a 5' diameter beach ball mounted on the back.


This one?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAAq7e331hw&list=PLDIpXVAmFJ_Mr3pGq___i_tQs8r8k9Ium


----------



## Poon Chaser

**** chaser said:


> For me it's no issue but, i would think it would make some people take pause. thought it was funny. Like killer clowns from outer space.
> 
> Remember... clowns ain't nice. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Ok... I have seen him before at Kemah and you're are right, he is good

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## MEGABITE

His wife was standing by with a wet blanket and a fire extinguisher just in case :wink:


----------



## goodwood

StinkBait said:


> Pic isnt the best quality but those stacks are at least 4' tall. This morning on Clay road.


jeez someone get this guy a peterbilt already.


----------



## deano77511

MEGABITE said:


> Small World. I'm pretty sure he performed for us at one of the Dickinson cookoffs at the VFW. He juggles fire and spins around on a big hoop, among other things. He was good!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MrCirque


I remember that !


----------



## MEGABITE

10-roger-niner. Do you read me?


----------



## mrau

**** chaser said:


> For me it's no issue but, i would think it would make some people take pause. thought it was funny. *Like killer clowns from outer space.
> 
> Remember... clowns ain't nice. Lol*
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


All time classic movie.


----------



## hoosierplugger

Headache rack or headboard? Your call.


----------



## HoustonKid

Saw these two tags today at the same time on Kirby near Richmond. Not crazy but I thought they were funny.


----------



## TAMUscott




----------



## MEGABITE

^^ :rotfl:


----------



## fin&feather

Seen quite a few.. Here's one I took in humble aft Ike.


----------



## tentcotter

USS Minnow


----------



## Poon Chaser

TAMUscott said:


>


Git er done. Bwahahaha. Good one

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## captnickm

**** chaser said:


> Here is a weird one. Hopefully you can see the stickers.
> 
> The back is advertising family circus peeformers. I am assuming clowns...
> 
> On the side is loaded with AR15, glock, and come and take it stickers...
> 
> Both are fine individually, but together is a bit weird. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


O man..... not sure if I should fess up to this ........... but, that's my brother! Haha........... He is a professional juggler and entertainer who also happens to be a gun smith. I am going to have to show him this thread.


----------



## captnickm

MEGABITE said:


> This one?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAAq7e331hw&list=PLDIpXVAmFJ_Mr3pGq___i_tQs8r8k9Ium


Yep ....... that's my brother.......... he hasn't juggled at the boardwalk in a few years.


----------



## Shredded Evidence

Not sure if you can see it very well but this guy used to have a bicycle with a trailer and all kinds of accessories on it and used to go up and down East Mt Houston Rd between 59 and E Beltway. I used to see him all the time and every week that bike would be getting more and more pimped out. Very cool to see........ until the DPS decided to pull him over one day. Not sure of the outcome but I don't think I ever saw him again.


----------



## Poon Chaser

captnickm said:


> O man..... not sure if I should fess up to this ........... but, that's my brother! Haha........... He is a professional juggler and entertainer who also happens to be a gun smith. I am going to have to show him this thread.


Too funny... read down a few posts after mine. He has been hired by 2 coolers and I have seen his work at Kemah.

He is awesome!!!. I have been in that Gun shop a few times too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrau

**** chaser said:


> Too funny... read down a few posts after mine. He has been hired by 2 coolers and I have seen his work at Kemah.
> 
> He is awesome!!!. I have been in that Gun shop a few times too
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


He did a great job (as a gunsmith) for my bud.


----------



## Poon Chaser

Parked on 61st St Galveston. On the back it says... "gitter done"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## TranTheMan

captnickm said:


> O man..... not sure if I should fess up to this ........... but, that's my brother! Haha........... He is a professional juggler and entertainer who also happens to be a gun smith. I am going to have to show him this thread.


>The back is advertising family circus peeformers. I am assuming clowns...
Does he give discounts to NRA members ?


----------



## deano77511

captnickm said:


> O man..... not sure if I should fess up to this ........... but, that's my brother! Haha........... He is a professional juggler and entertainer who also happens to be a gun smith. I am going to have to show him this thread.


You got to get him on here he's 2cool not to be , I just watch in aww when I watch him !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback

HC said:


> On the last pic. 2016, please Oh please let her represent the libs. Surely she cannot win.......


 Two terms with Then her. We're doomed.:an6:


----------



## Rubberback

jwales said:


> Sheldon and Hwy 90


Winner!:work:


----------



## mustangeric

captnickm said:


> Yep ....... that's my brother.......... he hasn't juggled at the boardwalk in a few years.


hes got a bunch of skill there.


----------



## nehsteve

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham

nehsteve said:


> View attachment 1434850
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


they sell em off 288 and almeda genoa south bound side lol


----------



## Trueno

Dude pulled next to me on Loop 610, he was in a Z28, head on a swivel, had sandwich bags on his hands...


----------



## Pistol58

*Not sure if this has been posted yet,*

Im sure it was a bangin party..


----------



## bman54

Well all I can say is...He will be ready with the S.H.T.F. :cheers:


----------



## Sgrem

yep we will definitely have to kill him first and take all that stuff....


----------



## enielsen

I see this guy on 45 south all the time. You ever see the bull, old S10 with the horns on the hood and covered with brown hair?



hoosierplugger said:


> Headache rack or headboard? Your call.


----------



## bman54

Ha I see that dude at least once a week driving home on 45. I took this one last week.


----------



## MarkU

sgrem said:


> yep we will definitely have to kill him first and take all that stuff....


Naaa. Just add 1 full beer to that load. His suspension or frame will go.


----------



## Cynoscion

Taken by a friend of mine. McAllen, TX. The valley's finest!


----------



## hoosierplugger

enielsen said:


> I see this guy on 45 south all the time. You ever see the bull, old S10 with the horns on the hood and covered with brown hair?


I'd forgotten about the cow skin truck, but yeah, I've seen that guy. Bet it smells great in the rain.


----------



## rippin lips

*Hwy 59*

This looks like it would be fun.


----------



## fishingcacher

V-Bottom Gas Prices.


----------



## HoustonKid

That's expensive.


----------



## plhsurfer

fishingcacher said:


> V-Bottom Gas Prices.


I am looking at the Red Ford GT in traffic.


----------



## trodery

Well, it wasn't in Houston but yesterday in my travels I happened to be driving by Woody's Smokehouse in Centerville when i glanced over and saw a woman putting a diaper on a miniature horse so I had to pull in to take a couple pictures.

The horse had tennis shoes, a hat, a dress and a diaper on!


----------



## HoustonKid

I was looking at the gas for 8.88 a gallon. Did not see the GT.


----------



## Mont

This thread has turned into one of my favorites. I actually look for stuff to post in it now.  Treatment may be necessary soon. 

My guess on this one is concrete guy. Whatever he does, he's a rolling reason to get pulled over. From yesterday in LC.


----------



## DCAVA

^^^^Dang, u think that guy drinks on the job??? lol


----------



## Country Boy

Ha Ha, expensive taste for a concrete guy.


----------



## Pilot281

Co-pilot...








What trailer?


----------



## TexasVines

Pilot281 said:


> What trailer?
> View attachment 1446081


in Houston I am surprised that is not "hey where is my equipment" or even "hey where is my trailer"


----------



## MEGABITE

Hey, at least he didn't take up 4 spaces, like usual. ha


----------



## spuds

See this guy parked on Heights Blvd all the time now.


----------



## swanchez

No thanks....


----------



## MEGABITE

Does anyone know who's car this is? :slimer:


----------



## MEGABITE

SMH


----------



## MEGABITE

Someone call for some taxis?


----------



## TexasVines

swanchez said:


> No thanks....


we can all chip in for barak and moochel they can go find their nigerian girls while they are there


----------



## Bozo

MEGABITE said:


> SMH


That dude burning coal as fuel?


----------



## TexasVines

Bozo said:


> That dude burning coal as fuel?


looks like old tires


----------



## Johnny V E

Does anyone know who's car this is? :slimer:


Looks like it belongs to Martinez.


----------



## Bozo

Johnny V E said:


> Does anyone know who's car this is? :slimer:
> 
> Looks like it belongs to Martinez.


MArTiNEZ...details man, details.


----------



## Mrschasintail

Alvin Actually


----------



## slmc

Seen several times around S Main and 610. All the stuff hanging off of this truck the picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## slmc

missed the picture somehow


----------



## MEGABITE

slmc said:


> missed the picture somehow


Whataburger parking lot! ha The Panty Dropper! :rotfl:


----------



## Poon Chaser

MEGABITE said:


> Does anyone know who's car this is? :slimer:


That would have been my guess. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## fy0834

One big Load...


----------



## MEGABITE

OH LAWD. I need to go out in the shop to the eye flush.


----------



## iridered2003

Johnny V E said:


> Does anyone know who's car this is? :slimer:
> 
> Looks like it belongs to Martinez.


gilberts



fy0834 said:


> One big Load...
> 
> View attachment 1446729


NASTY


----------



## Mont

fy0834 said:


> One big Load...


The fellow I bought my 'busa from wouldn't sell the rear seat with the bike. Figure it out  She needs a bright green thong. Contrast counts in the sport bike world.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

fy0834 said:


> One big Load...
> 
> View attachment 1446729


Haulin arse!


----------



## apbubba

MEGABITE said:


> OH LAWD. I need to go out in the shop to the eye flush.











What has been seen cannot be unseen!


----------



## kweber

jus' admit mos'a yall wanna run up in there and ride that moped!!!!


----------



## spike404

fy0834 said:


> One big Load...
> 
> View attachment 1446729


 How does one repair such a crack in the windshield?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

spike404 said:


> How does one repair such a crack in the windshield?


U dont. That crack needs to be replaced...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozo

I was behind them for 5 miles before I figured out I wasn't about to enter a tunnel.


----------



## MEGABITE

Who took this one?


----------



## Poon Chaser

saw this on facebook. I would have to do a few double takes if I saw this rolling on the streets. LOL


----------



## HarborHustler

Honestly, ive been waiting to pop up on this list with some of the crazyness i used to do! 
but here are a few of my submissions from the road!
guy had no idea...
the chick magnet...
shotgun blast to the tailgate...
and just for kicks i installed HID lights on our forklift, not on the street but we think its funny!


----------



## tensionondeck

What a legacy....


----------



## dwilliams35

Couple I found on my hard drive from a year or two ago:


----------



## fishingcacher

spuds said:


> See this guy parked on Heights Blvd all the time now.


Looks like Geoff from the Late show with Craig Ferguson.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Winnie yesterday. "I swear I tied it down good. I tied a double windsor knot!" They were in a bind.














Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid

Today at Quaker Steak and Lube in League City.


----------



## HoustonKid

Home made roof rack. Saw this getting onto the Pierce Elevated yesterday.


----------



## 24Buds

*West on I-10*

Rollin and GAS IN CALI!


----------



## HoustonKid

88 mph


----------



## iridered2003

HoustonKid said:


> 88 mph


and you're reg sticker aint no good:fish:


----------



## Poon Chaser

HoustonKid said:


> 88 mph


88 and no time travel? They must be looking to fix the flux capacitor.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## oOslikOo

iridered2003 said:


> and you're reg sticker aint no good:fish:


That's inspection. He took the pic 3 months ago


----------



## RLwhaler

Texas Irie said:


> Not the best pic but the first word is HUNG


LMAO!! It's even funnier when you know the owner!


----------



## lowensome1866

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## My Little Big boat

DSL_PWR said:


> Must have been following this one..


I used to do the same thing years ago... Had a DOT guy ask me if I had a BOL for my load one day in Georgia... Lol


----------



## POC Troutman

enielsen said:


> I see this guy on 45 south all the time. You ever see the bull, old S10 with the horns on the hood and covered with brown hair?


you asked about the bull... i saw it on Shepard at 610 north about 2 months ago. that's some funny stuff. couldn't believe it was real hair on the side.


----------



## prokat

:texasflag


----------



## Newbomb Turk

^^^ I see the 2015's are out ^^^


----------



## Fuelin

What? Jack it up!


----------



## HOU Razorback

gom1 said:


> :texasflag


I've seen some pretty ghetto things before, but this is definitely Top 10.


----------



## tentcotter

I45 Wednesday


----------



## BigNate523

Fuelin said:


> What? Jack it up!


man potholes and sharp turns are your enemy lol


----------



## oOslikOo

Newbomb Turk said:


> ^^^ I see the 2015's are out ^^^


I dont care who are, that is some funny chit!


----------



## HoustonKid

GREEN GREEN GREEN. I-45 and 610 South today.


----------



## captnickm

This guy was loading up 5- 2x6x10's in his Corvette. I didn't stick around to see how it went.


----------



## fastpitch

fy0834 said:


> One big Load...
> 
> View attachment 1446729


Bad Moon Rising!


----------



## batmaninja

*This guy must have started the holiday weekend early*

Heading out 290, I see these black things sticking out the drivers side back window on this truck. Turns out they were socks.


----------



## AlCapone

gom1 said:


> :texasflag


gome1, it looks like your car needs new tag too :rotfl:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

AlCapone said:


> gome1, it looks like your car needs new tag too :rotfl:


He took the picture in april.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## bman54

*Custom Job*

Took me a while to chase down this guy yesterday, but I had to get a pics just for my 2coolers :texasflag


----------



## MEGABITE




----------



## BATWING

Lmao !!!


----------



## TexasVines

MEGABITE said:


>


Jesus built that hotrod

and Jesus is probably driving it :doowapsta


----------



## "The Marshall"

and jesus is fighting those chickens too


----------



## TexasVines

"The Marshall" said:


> and jesus is fighting those chickens too


but Jesus thinks it looks muy bueno


----------



## BertS

"The Marshall" said:


> and jesus is fighting those chickens too


I think the owner of the truck is named HeyZeus.


----------



## Cat O' Lies

Dome Duct Tape should hold it?

Fresh chicken anyone?


----------



## TexasVines

note to self

buy full coverage insurance on your pretty decent looking newer VW instead of stupid smoked out taillights least you end up driving down the road with duct tape holding parts of the car on which makes your stupid looking smoked taillights look even more cheesy and cheap


----------



## Steve-o

G Ride Brah??? Ha Ha!


----------



## Stealth Mode

That looks like a silver bumper on the white VW. Duct tape must have failed on the original bumper.


----------



## HoustonKid

Don't take this guy fishing. He will kill all of the fish! He was east bound on 610 just west of 45 South.


----------



## cubera

Saw this this morning headed east on I-10. What's a little overhang as long as he stays to the left.








Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

In the fast lane , 30 in a 50....guess he's afraid of hitting bumps!


----------



## HoustonKid

This guy gets around. I saw him parked in downtown yesterday.


----------



## TexasVines

wow look at the "fit" on that trunk lid.....salvage title anyone?

and you would have to work really hard and carefully to get that dent on the top of that rim in the first photo without tearing off the rest of the stupidity 

nice they went with the 70s orange interior trim as well!


----------



## Teamgafftop2

*Yes, that's a Prius pulling a motorhome*

This isn't from Houston...but this was on I35 south just outside of San Antonio. There was no one in the motorhome and this guy was doing about 40 mph on the highway.


----------



## cubera

Not crazy, but I always wondered how they did it.








Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## oneneo3

Teamgafftop2 said:


> This isn't from Houston...but this was on I35 south just outside of San Antonio. There was no one in the motorhome and this guy was doing about 40 mph on the highway.


WTH? Should have video'd this.


----------



## letsgofishbro

HoustonKid said:


> This guy gets around. I saw him parked in downtown yesterday.


Had an idiot with these rims slowly creep into my lame the ither day. Needless to say his stick out rims don't stick out anymore because my cummins weighs a lot and I ran that goofy stuff over. He wasn't happy but it was his own fault

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salth2o

Saw this ingenious family by NRG stadium.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prokat




----------



## TexasVines

inferno.....:cop:


----------



## iridered2003

gom1 said:


>


i'd leave that ford hooked up to and let in burn:spineyes:


----------



## smokinguntoo

Teamgafftop2 said:


> This isn't from Houston...but this was on I35 south just outside of San Antonio. There was no one in the motorhome and this guy was doing about 40 mph on the highway.


Googled images of "prius towing a trailer". Some surprising photos worth a look.

SG2


----------



## james hines

iridered2003 said:


> i'd leave that ford hooked up to and let in burn:spineyes:


You sure that's not a dodge?


----------



## gunsmoke11

james hines said:


> You sure that's not a dodge?


Was thinking the same.


----------



## smokinguntoo

*Not Houston, but worth a mention. .*

. . . it fell out of the coroners van.

I hate it when that happens.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2690293/Gurney-dead-body-strapped-slides-coroners-van-mechanical-malfunction-rear-door-falls-road.html

SG2


----------



## iridered2003

james hines said:


> You sure that's not a dodge?





gunsmoke11 said:


> Was thinking the same.


doesn't really matter, as long as its not a CHEVY


----------



## HoustonKid

I think I would have dropped the tail gate, released the 5th wheel, and hit the gas. A new bed and tail gate is cheaper than a whole new truck.


----------



## Teamgafftop2

oneneo3 said:


> WTH? Should have video'd this.


I know I should have! I was so shocked when we passed him on the highway. And, he was going so slow that if we had been next to him to film him we might have caused a wreck! He was going so slow we had time to exit and pull into a parking lot off the access road and take the pic. I couldn't believe that he was pulling that thing with a Prius. I wish I had seen him try to stop it!


----------



## Dukman

Saw this riding down Bay Area Blvd @ Choate Rd a few weeks ago.


----------



## TranTheMan

Dukman said:


> Saw this riding down Bay Area Blvd @ Choate Rd a few weeks ago.


He rode high to escape the heat from the road? It would be interesting to see how he would dismounts.


----------



## Poon Chaser

Dukman said:


> Saw this riding down Bay Area Blvd @ Choate Rd a few weeks ago.


Dukman. That guy rides everyday somewhere around clear lake.

Last year Julie and saw him riding across the Kemah bridge buck nekid.

He was promptly arrested on the bridge.

Now he usually rides wearing a unitard.

Hahaha. Dead serious

http://abc13.com/archive/8655824/










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish fur

*dodge*



james hines said:


> You sure that's not a dodge?


I don't think a ford can tow that much trailer.


----------



## TranTheMan

**** Chaser said:


> Dukman. That guy rides everyday somewhere around clear lake.
> 
> Last year Julie and saw him riding across the Kemah bridge buck nekid.
> 
> He was promptly arrested on the bridge.
> 
> Now he usually rides wearing a unitard.
> 
> Hahaha. Dead serious
> 
> http://abc13.com/archive/8655824/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Same unicycle, but with different outfit. Surely the heat got to him.


----------



## Poon Chaser

I know... same dude. He now wears cloths. I see him at least 3 times a week

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## spike404

**** Chaser said:


> Dukman. That guy rides everyday somewhere around clear lake.
> 
> Last year Julie and saw him riding across the Kemah bridge buck nekid.
> 
> He was promptly arrested on the bridge.
> 
> Now he usually rides wearing a unitard.
> 
> Hahaha. Dead serious
> 
> http://abc13.com/archive/8655824/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


 He often rides down Bay Area Blvd. I have seen him numerous times. Never nekkid! Thankfully.


----------



## Gemini8

**** Chaser said:


> I know... same dude. He now wears cloths. I see him at least 3 times a week
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Yep, first time I saw him he was naked on the bridge. I almost wrecked when I saw him. A couple of days later he was arrested. Dude definitely gets around on that thing.


----------



## muney pit

We saw this 18wheeler carrying this North of Conroe on I-45 awhile back but this is the perfect place for it. LOL.


----------



## jrog22

I-10 East near Winnie


----------



## MEGABITE

**** Chaser said:


> Last year Julie and saw him riding across the Kemah bridge buck nekid.


He needs to peddle down the nut house and check himself in


----------



## catndahats

yes, that guy is definitely a few fries short of a happy meal.
He showed up (clothed) unicycle in tow at our house a few months ago....wanted to come inside and "show us something"....dang glad I ran him off!!!



MEGABITE said:


> He needs to peddle down the nut house and check himself in


----------



## poppadawg

Poor SOB wouldn't be caught dead driving in the back of no Chevy


----------



## Hollon

Longhorn skull. Headed for the taxidermy. I have two just like it. :texasflag


----------



## txwader247

iridered2003 said:


> doesn't really matter, as long as its not a CHEVY


His Chevy was still in the shop waiting for yet another recall...


----------



## AirbornXpress

*Getting ready for the highway*

I couldn't believe this guy, it took him a hour to load this truck. He just kept looking at it


----------



## reelfast

Slight bend in the frame - he looks like he'a changing lanes, but he's driving straight - or at least trying to


----------



## spuds

Saw this one the other day. Didn't get to see the driver, assuming it was female based on the "CUTE" pink license plate.

If it was a guy, he needs his pimp card taken away! :biggrin:


----------



## iridered2003

spuds said:


> Saw this one the other day. Didn't get to see the driver, assuming it was female based on the "CUTE" pink license plate.
> 
> If it was a guy, he needs his pimp card taken away! :biggrin:


that is the dumbest POS i've ever seen. i wouldn't even be caught looking at that POS:fish:


----------



## snapperlicious

*F Obama*

Hell yea!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

snapperlicious said:


> Hell yea!


That ia.pretty funny.

Think he likes Obama??? Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser

Lol.... scooter boy built a trike.



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## BertS

while not quite in Houston, it was just off of 59 south.


----------



## BigGarwood

Though im not a huge cowboys fan, i thought the random cowboys sticker was funny amongst all the hilarious anit obummer stickers.


----------



## snapperlicious

*Haha*



BertS said:


> while not quite in Houston, it was just off of 59 south.


Dang mower and generator all in one for 3000 bucks!


----------



## MEGABITE

If ya gotta mow, mow in style.


----------



## BATWING

Say whaaaa


----------



## smokinguntoo

Raven MPV 7100 Mower/Genset/ATV. Propulsion is electrical supplied by the gas genset, or about 45 minutes on the battery.






SG2


----------



## BertS

how could I have forgotten this?

interesting catching up with this fella, to get a few pics.


----------



## MEGABITE

4 X 4 Deputy


----------



## Bozo

I think they use those to pull house trailers for mounted patrol.

Well I should say I know they do, obviously it's not all they are used for.


----------



## fouL-n-fin

MEGABITE said:


> 4 X 4 Deputy


Buddy of mine got a BWI on the San jac river below the lake Houston dam. That's what he rode to the harris county jail in. They use it to launch there boats also.

F-n-F

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## HoustonKid

On I-10 a bit west of Katy. The new El Camino???? Say 4x4 but was not. Heco en Mexico. It was a Chevy.


----------



## dbarham

HoustonKid said:


> On I-10 a bit west of Katy. The new El Camino???? Say 4x4 but was not. Heco en Mexico. It was a Chevy.


As an ol friend of mines dad would say in his broken English look at that **** shaker


----------



## speckle-catcher

Check out this custom wrap job.


----------



## gunsmoke11

.


----------



## letsgofishbro

Didn't get a picture the other day but I saw a Suzuki Samuri with an 8ft deep freezer strapped to the top and a hitch rack with rods all around it and a generator on it. Truck was almost scraping the ground. They were turning south on the 45 feeder at el dorado.


----------



## dbarham

speckle-catcher said:


> Check out this custom wrap job.


14K


----------



## TexasVines

dbarham said:


> 14K


I wonder what the "toof" or "teef" of the owner look like


----------



## HoustonKid

dbarham said:


> 14K


Gold leaf????? WTH!!!!


----------



## OnedayScratch

BertS said:


> while not quite in Houston, it was just off of 59 south.


Not crazy....cool. I'd take that.


----------



## speckle-catcher

HoustonKid said:


> Gold leaf????? WTH!!!!


nah, it was very shiny tape.


----------



## MEGABITE

Righteous!


----------



## spike404

Not seen around Houston, somewhere in Europe, but sent to me. Probably a joke?


----------



## Texas T

Guess this firefighter likes smoke, lol. Exhaust outlet i middle of back window. Smoke stains give window extra tint. White truck originally but back and top of cab sooty. Mileage must suck, every time he even touched the throttle another 100 mosquitoes died.


----------



## misbhavn

Texas T said:


> Guess this firefighter likes smoke, lol. Exhaust outlet i middle of back window. Smoke stains give window extra tint. White truck originally but back and top of cab sooty. Mileage must suck, every time he even touched the throttle another 100 mosquitoes died.


we todd did!


----------



## Texas T

jtupper said:


> we todd did!


Huh


----------



## BigNate523

jtupper said:


> we todd did!


lol i see what you did there


----------



## misbhavn

Texas T said:


> Huh


just say it real fast.


----------



## misbhavn

BigNate523 said:


> lol i see what you did there


always good for a laugh at parties. Find a girl, the dumber the better (dumb blondes work best), and write this down on a piece of paper and have them read it several times aloud...

I M Sofa King
We Todd Did


----------



## Texas T

Urban dictionary to the rescue


----------



## MEGABITE

Jupiter, come in Jupiter. Are you reading us? Over.

Matagorda taxi


----------



## JJGold1

Yesterday drive back from Galveston.


----------



## Bocephus




----------



## apbubba

I hope not me today! I moved out Houston 20 years ago and never looked back. Had to go Liberty and got there about 8:00 and driving in Houston is exhausting. You have to pay attention to everything. Coming back the South bound exits on 59 were closed. What a cluster duck. Rode I-10 for a while then turned around and came back. I can't believe I use to drive a 18 wheeler into down town Houston delivering telephone switch gear. I just thought traffic was bad then.


----------



## CaptJack




----------



## TranTheMan

JJGold said:


> Yesterday drive back from Galveston.


Where was Gradma on a rocker?


----------



## smokinguntoo

CaptJack said:


>


Hey CJ what is the significance of the 2 stickers in the middle row? Familiar with combat infantrymans blue badge on top, but I do not recognize the other two.

SG2


----------



## CaptJack

smokinguntoo said:


> Hey CJ
> *what is the significance of the 2 stickers in the middle row?*
> Familiar with combat infantrymans blue badge on top,
> *but I do not recognize the other two.*
> SG2


I was in the 196th Light Infantry Brigade which was one of the three brigades in the 23rd Infantry Division "Americal"


----------



## Skuff Daddy

*Got Spoilers??*

*48 pages was just too many to look through to see if someone had already captured this gem. Here ya go*


----------



## HoustonKid

Nope, that is a new one. He looks fast.......h:


----------



## Skuff Daddy

*Yes He Is!*

*very fast indeed. Here is my first attempt a month ago!!*


----------



## Bocephus

Saw this today in Baytown at Tractor Supply....


----------



## txteltech

A few from near downtown


----------



## TexasVines

Bocephus said:


> Saw this today in Baytown at Tractor Supply....


I have seen that concept before it is actually not a bad idea, but I have concerns about, and think they should be ticket for, those extensions sticking out from the back that is highly dangerous

the rest is not "done" well overall, but the concept is sound although they would have been better off using a van with fewer/no rear windows as well


----------



## TexasVines

actually looking at that van again if you put a westerbake boat generator under the hood and sealed up/welded up the firewall you could have power and AC and use the gas tank that came with the van and fit out the inside for a nice camper/toy hauler with a 3/4 ton rating


----------



## Jerry-rigged

Bocephus said:


> Saw this today in Baytown at Tractor Supply....


This reminds me, when I was younger, used to see a lot of 1/2 pick-ups; truck beds used as trailers. Remove the cab, motor, and front end, bend the frame to an A and add a hitch, instant trailer!


----------



## batmaninja

On 610 by the Galleria. This lady figured out how to make a Rav4 even uglier.


----------



## spuds

The hippo car has been in the art car parade several times.


----------



## HOU Razorback

Skuff Daddy said:


> *48 pages was just too many to look through to see if someone had already captured this gem. Here ya go*


Haha! When one spoiler is just not enough!!


----------



## HOU Razorback

Jerry-rigged said:


> This reminds me, when I was younger, used to see a lot of 1/2 pick-ups; truck beds used as trailers. Remove the cab, motor, and front end, bend the frame to an A and add a hitch, instant trailer!


Same here, but this is the first attempt at a conversion "enclosed" trailer that I've seen. Classic!


----------



## poppadawg

I would think that van trailer would be extremely heavy. You would need a jack to lift in on/off the trailer ball.


----------



## tamucc04

Driving around Rockport the other day on 12th or 16th street headed from the highway to drydock. There is a full motor home converted like that but with a gooseneck Hitch installed where the hood used to be.


----------



## MEGABITE

spuds said:


> The hippo car has been in the art car parade several times.


.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Bocephus said:


> Saw this today in Baytown at Tractor Supply....


I bet there is a SeaDoo in the back of that van-trailer ready to launch! :cheers:


----------



## mike

*van*

That guy lives in that blue van. Older Guy not quite all there.... Its been around for years. He just goes from lot to lot.


----------



## essayons75

*Blocks O' Beer Cans*

Three solid blocks of smashed cans.

24Buds, was that you?


----------



## reelfast

batmaninja said:


> On 610 by the Galleria. This lady figured out how to make a Rav4 even uglier.


That is some UGGGGLLLY garbage right there.... wow.


----------



## smokinguntoo

Dukman said:


> Saw this riding down Bay Area Blvd @ Choate Rd a few weeks ago.


This guy was hit and killed last night while riding his unicycle on a dark street. His family said he had suffered from paranoid schizophrenia. RIP sir. I hope you felt no pain.

SG2


----------



## Bigj

1 Adam 12


----------



## HoustonKid

smokinguntoo said:


> This guy was hit and killed last night while riding his unicycle on a dark street. His family said he had suffered from paranoid schizophrenia. RIP sir. I hope you felt no pain.
> 
> SG2


That is not good. This was the same guy who rode over the Kemah bridge naked, right?


----------



## waterwolf

*He was all over*



smokinguntoo said:


> This guy was hit and killed last night while riding his unicycle on a dark street. His family said he had suffered from paranoid schizophrenia. RIP sir. I hope you felt no pain.
> 
> SG2


http://www.click2houston.com/news/Police-arrest-naked-man-riding-unicycle/13032602


----------



## TxRENEGADE12

driving around Pleasanton area.


----------



## MEGABITE

^danged autocorrect


----------



## MEGABITE

UH-HEE-HEE
Panty-Dropper Parking Only


----------



## 1fastmerc

Not in Houston but worth posting.
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## BATWING

.


----------



## HoustonKid

Not crazy but a dang nice ride. Memorial park this afternoon.


----------



## laguna24

*sweet ride homes*

had a huge scoop on the hood, good old pearland


----------



## batmaninja

Not sure if this means the same thing in his hood as it does mine...on 290W this morning


----------



## prokat

batmaninja said:


> Not sure if this means the same thing in his hood as it does mine...on 290W this morning


If that's a white guy,I'd be real afraid....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser

Ummmm. You're doing it wrong.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## MEGABITE

"Necessity is the mother of invention." ha


----------



## Ducatibilt

**** Chaser said:


> Ummmm. You're doing it wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


If the mother in law is going I think this would be just fine.


----------



## tbone2374

It's a Subaru...obviously he has bad taste...


----------



## w_r_ranch

.


----------



## Oceola

Barry takes MOOchell for a ride on his new Chinese made bike...
.


----------



## deano77511

Alvin Walmart today lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gjhamiltom

South Main and 610. Go figure


----------



## HoustonKid

gjhamiltom said:


> South Main and 610. Go figure


I'm sure she is working her way through college.


----------



## Paul Marx

deano5x said:


> Alvin Walmart today lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep . same thing in Santa Fe . I wish them folks knew how to park.


----------



## Paul Marx

gjhamiltom said:


> South Main and 610. Go figure


I bet from the front it looks like a black cat trying to climb out from under a table cloth with a chunk of liver in its mouth .


----------



## snapperlicious

*Tomball*

Gotta do what you gotta do to get that beer home!


----------



## poco jim

snapperlicious said:


> Gotta do what you gotta do to get that beer home!


JQ, is that you?


----------



## surf_ox

snapperlicious said:


> Gotta do what you gotta do to get that beer home!


Yuppie.


----------



## MEGABITE

Unprotected brewskis out in the sun?? Beer abuse!! :cop: :slimer:


----------



## iridered2003

gjhamiltom said:


> South Main and 610. Go figure


thats a guy,YUC!!!:spineyes:


----------



## w_r_ranch

poco jim said:


> JQ, is that you?


Nah, JQ knows to put them in the saddle bags with ice, LOL!!!


----------



## gunsmoke11

.


----------



## redfish555

gunsmoke11 said:


> .


Typical.
For those who can't read the sticker
It says "I heart obamacare"


----------



## RedXCross

LMFAO, awesome



Paul Marx said:


> I bet from the front it looks like a black cat trying to climb out from under a table cloth with a chunk of liver in its mouth .


----------



## threeredfish

Granola boat trailer


----------



## tony7758

45 at Airport


----------



## MEGABITE

tony7758 said:


> 45 at Airport


What happened to his twenny fows??


----------



## HoustonKid

Car fire right now. 45 south of 2351 south bound.


----------



## Bearkat

I had no idea Willis was so gangsta!


----------



## TexasVines

MEGABITE said:


> What happened to his twenny fows??


the rental store took them back


----------



## prokat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasVines

gom1 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was watching some show a long while back (can't remember the show) and they were driving in new york and a guy in the car was kind of narrating as they drove along and they saw a UHAUL truck and he said "you always have to watch out for those because the last time the person driving that ever drove something that big was never"


----------



## cubera

Didn't have time to catch a pic, but coming home on I-10 west yesterday near the BW8 split there's a truck with the back window full of all sorts of hunting type decals and two big ones that said Yeti.
Only problem with that was on a carrier in the rear he had a big Rubbermaid cooler strapped on.


----------



## TXXpress

gom1 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem.... It's a rental. :clover:


----------



## dbarham

bigwahoo said:


> Got Milk?


Multi Tasker.
Good tan line too.


----------



## redfish555

Wasn't fast enough to get a pic but on the tollway today some dumb *** in a white Toyota minivan was backing out of the ez tag lane probably caused a wreck or almost caused one


----------



## Superman70

Rat ac contractors. Love that cow picture. Only in Texas.


----------



## misbhavn

gom1 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's nothing a little bit of duct tape can't fix.


----------



## Hookless

Paul Marx said:


> I bet from the front it looks like a black cat trying to climb out from under a table cloth with a chunk of liver in its mouth .


LOL! Jezzzz, I am getting a visual!


----------



## MEGABITE

I concur.


----------



## bluefin

That's my mother-in-law coming to visit. sad2sm


----------



## sweenyite

*Carbon tint?*









I guess the more soot, the cooler it is? Gotta have an aux fuel tank (mounted sideways no less to keep from getting in the way of the super cool I-think-I-almost-drive-an-18-wheeler stack in the bed) to keep from running out of fuel on the way to the truck stop to buy more fuel (window tint). This guy can't crank it up without flooring it to show everyone how awesome he is. :biggrin:


----------



## TIMBOv2

MEGABITE said:


> Righteous!


wow a 589, in motion.


----------



## HoustonKid

Near IAH today.


----------



## donkeyman

*seen this yesterday in Acre Homes*

they were getting the job done the car was full and the driver was having a hard time securing his load


----------



## misbhavn

HoustonKid said:


> Near IAH today.


You should have pulled up a little closer.


----------



## Kenner 23

Going to be a Peter Built when he grows up.:spineyes:


----------



## MEGABITE

^ :rotfl:


----------



## trodery

LOL.... It's an Aggie... no more has to be said!


----------



## HoustonKid

jtupper said:


> You should have pulled up a little closer.


Yes, yes I could. HAHA. It was at a light that the traffic stopped on a short green and it almost left me in the intersection. So not to block the street, I pulled way up. The light was really fast. If I would have know only 2 cars were going to make the light, I would not have pulled into the intersection.


----------



## HoustonKid

I don't think it was a 4x4.


----------



## prokat

Lol.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCAVA

^^^^X2!!


----------



## HoustonKid

gom1 said:


> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't care who you are. That's funny right there! LOL


----------



## Forty

Hope the pic loads.


----------



## dwycoff

gom1 said:


> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok -I give up! What am I looking at?


----------



## Fishtexx

dwycoff said:


> Ok -I give up! What am I looking at?


Sticker glue on a window that pizzed somebody off.


----------



## carryyourbooks

Got this one today.


----------



## Buffett Fan

truck full of stuffed animals...


----------



## AggieDad

Did not get a pic, but last Thursday morning I saw a guy on a bicycle and he has deer antlers on his handle bars. He had split them and had them stuck on where the handlebars were bent up.


----------



## smokinguntoo

This is a golf buddies car. Had this plate since '72.









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kenner 23

Not in Houston


----------



## Kenner 23

I-10 Baton Rouge Bridge


----------



## Kenner 23

Guy I let work on my cars


----------



## spike404

smokinguntoo said:


> This is a golf buddies car. Had this plate since '72.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


 I am sure it comes with a Viagra dispenser.


----------



## HoustonKid

R Little said:


> I-10 Baton Rouge Bridge


That otta hold it......


----------



## Slim-N-None

About 15 min ago in Pearland-


----------



## Finney Bay

Slim-N-None said:


> About 15 min ago in Pearland-


Hope no one got hurt in that incident


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Finney Bay said:


> Hope no one got hurt in that incident


I can't figure out how in the heck they managed that one???


----------



## Slim-N-None

Haute Pursuit said:


> I can't figure out how in the heck they managed that one???


I cant either considering theres an espinade a pole a ditch and a pipe fence i think. Good thing no parents were in that driveway of the daycare.


----------



## sea sick

R Little said:


> I-10 Baton Rouge Bridge


Wow...15k razor on a 50 dollar trailer tied down with a 10 dollar strap! 
That's crazy for sure


----------



## TexasVines

Haute Pursuit said:


> I can't figure out how in the heck they managed that one???


I bet I can figure it out

hay r u on da way w boat

ya b der in 15 min

ok I got da gear ready 2 go

ok im at........errrrrrr SMASH!!!

hey it been 20 min u close

????????

txt me back??????????

??????????

u there??????

???????


----------



## TXXpress

TexasVines said:


> I bet I can figure it out
> 
> hay r u on da way w boat
> 
> ya b der in 15 min
> 
> ok I got da gear ready 2 go
> 
> ok im at........errrrrrr SMASH!!!
> 
> hey it been 20 min u close
> 
> ????????
> 
> txt me back??????????
> 
> ??????????
> 
> u there??????
> 
> ???????


Without a doubt! I travel around Houston every week and it's absolutely amazing at the number of near accidents you see because of texting. :help:


----------



## TexasVines

TXXpress said:


> Without a doubt! I travel around Houston every week and it's absolutely amazing at the number of near accidents you see because of texting. :help:


trip off in ER call wife plz


----------



## TranTheMan

sea sick said:


> Wow...15k razor on a 50 dollar trailer tied down with a 10 dollar strap!
> That's crazy for sure


Hey, I have the whole $15,060 behind me at 75 mph.


----------



## sps

OMG


----------



## Tucsonred

Boat looks ok !!


----------



## slmc

Saw this guy today. Hands are on the handlebars and feet on the pegs. Don't he look comfortable.


----------



## trodery

I bet it's FAST! !!


----------



## HoustonKid

Rolling down Shepard the other day.


----------



## Castaway2

on BELTWAY 8 AND 290 AREA WEST SIDE OF TOWN, SORRY COULDNT GET A PICTURE OF THE HEARD OF ELEPHANTS CHASING HIM


----------



## ChasingReds

HoustonKid said:


> Rolling down Shepard the other day.


tough to tell what I'm looking at, are those like 24" low profile tires on a minivan???


----------



## Mont

slmc said:


> Saw this guy today. Hands are on the handlebars and feet on the pegs. Don't he look comfortable.


Ape hangers and a fat guy. I was waiting on Stubbs to come pick me up off the side of 288 and two guys that would easily have gone 800 pounds combined went my me on a bike just like that. Both on the same bike. When the kid from Stubbs got there, the first thing he said was, "Did you see the two fat guys with ape hangers?". I was still thanking God they didn't stop at that point, so I just smiled and said "yea, but they didn't stop". We both had a good laugh. It takes all types.


----------



## HoustonKid

ChasingReds said:


> tough to tell what I'm looking at, are those like 24" low profile tires on a minivan???


Yes, both back rims giant, front rims factory.


----------



## StinkBait

HoustonKid said:


> Yes, both back rims giant, front rims factory.


Gotta wait on pay day for the front two.


----------



## batmaninja

Mont said:


> Ape hangers and a fat guy. I was waiting on Stubbs to come pick me up off the side of 288 and two guys that would easily have gone 800 pounds combined went my me on a bike just like that. Both on the same bike. When the kid from Stubbs got there, the first thing he said was, "Did you see the two fat guys with ape hangers?". I was still thanking God they didn't stop at that point, so I just smiled and said "yea, but they didn't stop". We both had a good laugh. It takes all types.


Makes me think of these 2 guys on some tricked out Hondas


----------



## chevy_56

batmaninja said:


> Makes me think of these 2 guys on some tricked out Hondas


Weren't these two guys in the Guiness Book of world records? It's been a long time but I've seen these pictures.


----------



## batmaninja

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_McGuire_Twins

Yup, the McGuire Twins, they went about seben fiddy each.

One of them died at Niagara Falls, from a motorcycle accident :brew2:


----------



## HoustonKid

Who knew?


----------



## portalto

59 South just on the Houston side of the Brazos River.


----------



## surf_ox

portalto said:


> 59 South just on the Houston side of the Brazos River.


Has to be a Cracker Barrel opening.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

2920 and 45. Tried to stop him to let him know his "truck nuts" must have fallen off. He just rolled coal and pulled away.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser

SV_DuckBuster said:


> 2920 and 45. Tried to stop him to let him know his "truck nuts" must have fallen off. He just rolled coal and pulled away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## C-Man87

Some of the Nedrecks in this area are just rediculous! Yea bro, your cool, your shiznit looks bad arse!!!!!NNNNOOOOOOOTTTT!LOL glad i'm not the only one who just laughs when i see silly stuff like this!


----------



## Bocephus




----------



## oOslikOo

Bocephus said:


>


Ingenuity!!


----------



## mrau

Bocephus said:


>


That looks like Fred Flinstone secured that load down at the Slate Rock Quarry. Lol.


----------



## MEGABITE

Finally passed inspection :dance:


----------



## Mont

There's no way that rear license plate is lit.


----------



## Fowladdict

Saw this one today on my way to work in LaPorte


----------



## MEGABITE

Close enough


----------



## mike

*C*ck Fighting ?!?!*

Hecho En Mexico !!! I saw this on the Beltway


----------



## Mont

The red light is somehow appropriate


----------



## ChasingReds

long hair, Tx State & Keep Austin Weird sticker - only contradiction I see is the Texas plate


----------



## jamisjockey

Pepto bismal Magnum.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEGABITE

Poor guy must be colorblind


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Mont said:


> The red light is somehow appropriate


I bet it sped thru Santa Fe... LOL


----------



## Tuff

> There's no way that rear license plate is lit.


Sure it is - turns on the cargo lamp and all is legal!


----------



## gunsmoke11

.


----------



## carryyourbooks

Fowladdict said:


> Saw this one today on my way to work in LaPorte


don't see nuthin' wrong with that. that's how you upgrade a dodge.:rotfl:


----------



## sweenyite

*Oh the irony!*









A little hard to see from my wife's quick cell phone snapshot, but these kids were in the median at Baker Rd and Garth Rd in Baytown this morning collecting donations. The sign reads: Help us keep youth off the streets...:rotfl:


----------



## HoustonKid

No one has seen anything worthy of posting in 3 days. WTH? I need a screwed up funny pic fix.


----------



## prokat




----------



## HoustonKid

gom1 said:


>


There you go. That is a smelly ride.


----------



## Poon Chaser

That should hold it










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams35

gom1 said:


>


Behold, the 2015 Tundra....:slimer:


----------



## prokat

dwilliams35 said:


> Behold, the 2015 Tundra....:slimer:


The new super doody


----------



## donkeyman

I seen a vehicle several times on the north belt that had 100%LESBIAN on the back window


----------



## HoustonKid

donkeyman said:


> I seen a vehicle several times on the north belt that had 100%LESBIAN on the back window


Photo or it did not happen. LOL.


----------



## MEGABITE

donkeyman said:


> I seen a vehicle several times on the north belt that had 100%LESBIAN on the back window


Post #46. She gets around (pun intended). ha


----------



## revag12

SV_DuckBuster said:


> 2920 and 45. Tried to stop him to let him know his "truck nuts" must have fallen off. He just rolled coal and pulled away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mirrors are extended...must have lost his trailer as well.


----------



## HoustonKid

Check this bad boy out. It was around 20th and Yale.


----------



## Primer

My dad saw this one at 45 and dixie farm









Yes those are mirrors up the sides.


----------



## prokat




----------



## kweber

wow^
last name Clampet?


----------



## Sgrem

She alive? Or is that Clark W. Griswold style?


----------



## Chase4556

Saw this on my dads facebook:


----------



## cuzn dave

Ever body knows you should just use one color of duct tape on a project- good grief.


----------



## Newbomb Turk

HoustonKid said:


> Photo or it did not happen. LOL.


It was probably the mayor's car...


----------



## Slim-N-None

jamisjockey said:


> Pepto bismal Magnum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see that one all the time. I think they work at food town, or maybe thats the pink and blue one that looks like cotton candy. Theyre both so bad, i get em mixed up. :rotfl:


----------



## horned frog

Rockport, Texas


----------



## TexasVines

Newbomb Turk said:


> It was probably the mayor's car...


:rotfl::ac550::an5::an4::an6:


----------



## MEGABITE

.


----------



## HoustonKid

I've seen where the English version is on top of the forgiven language. Never seen it in Houston where no English to be found. Harwin and Gessner area.


----------



## HoustonKid

Saw this just before taking the above pic. I've never seen a law judge tag. And yes, I could have gotten closer..... Lol.


----------



## On The Hook

HoustonKid said:


> Saw this just before taking the above pic. I've never seen a law judge tag. And yes, I could have gotten closer..... Lol.


And they need a special liscense plate why? Political privilege.


----------



## kweber

MEGABITE said:


> .


 SWAG...


----------



## HoustonKid

On The Hook said:


> And they need a special liscense plate why? Political privilege.


I deal with judges on a regular basis. They have a worse god complex than doctors.


----------



## TranTheMan

HoustonKid said:


> I've seen where the English version is on top of the forgiven language. Never seen it in Houston where no English to be found. Harwin and Gessner area.


We need a translation. It could be "Chop Seuy" street meets "Egg Rolls" avenue as far as I can tell!


----------



## cubera

HoustonKid said:


> Saw this just before taking the above pic. I've never seen a law judge tag. And yes, I could have gotten closer..... Lol.


He's a judge in Houston.


----------



## w_r_ranch

ROFL!!! Are those 'curb feelers'???



MEGABITE said:


> .


----------



## k_see900

w_r_ranch said:


> ROFL!!! Are those 'curb feelers'???


As a "real cyclist" I'm perplexed as to why he chose not to use the marked bike lane.


----------



## Jerry-rigged

k_see900 said:


> As a "real cyclist" I'm perplexed as to why he chose not to use the marked bike lane.


Easy, he'd clip the light pole... LOL


----------



## country7

Only in Texas


----------



## prokat




----------



## country7

i got 2 in one day


----------



## ChasingReds

country7 said:


> i got 2 in one day


 wonder what the ramps are for, wouldn't they just fly it off? Saw a copter behind an RV once - some guys just got way too many toys!


----------



## Chase4556

ChasingReds said:


> wonder what the ramps are for, wouldn't they just fly it off? Saw a copter behind an RV once - some guys just got way too many toys!


They could, but odds are they wont. To easy to catch a skid on the side of that trailer. If you see the rollers on the left and right side of the trailer, they will put the ramps out and just slide the bird off.


----------



## cwbycrshr

gom1 said:


>


Some people just don't understand load limits...or weight distribution.


----------



## MEGABITE

cwbycrshr said:


> Some people just don't understand load limits...or weight distribution.


I'll bet a drop hitch is on his Christmas list


----------



## cubera

Must have a welder's day at the clinic. Not the only pair, two more here just like them.


----------



## d50h

Jerry-rigged said:


> Easy, he'd clip the light pole... LOL


lmao


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

I was there a few weeks ago and that white rig was there too. Only the time I saw him he was taking up 3 spots. Beltway and Crenshaw, right?


----------



## cubera

Yellow Mouth Chaser said:


> I was there a few weeks ago and that white rig was there too. Only the time I saw him he was taking up 3 spots. Beltway and Crenshaw, right?


Yep


----------



## Haute Pursuit

cubera said:


> Must have a welder's day at the clinic. Not the only pair, two more here just like them.
> View attachment 1681705


Obamacare spinal and bone fusion contract. Screws are not covered.


----------



## trodery

It had a decal on it that said "Allergic to Dirt" :headknock


----------



## batmaninja

San Felipe and the RR tracks.

May not be able to tell but Mr. Dirty is in a Rolls, with Ms. Really Dirty is riding shotty.


----------



## oOslikOo

trodery said:


> It had a decal on it that said "Allergic to Dirt" :headknock


Atrocious


----------



## jamisjockey

ChasingReds said:


> wonder what the ramps are for, wouldn't they just fly it off? Saw a copter behind an RV once - some guys just got way too many toys!


Ideally from that type of trailer, no. They use a totally flat trailer to move helos around the airport, which are easy to land on for a pilot. They make wheels that can be bolted on to the skids to make moving the helo easier, as well as jack up trailers that will raise the helo for moving it.


----------



## cubera

batmaninja said:


> San Felipe and the RR tracks.
> 
> May not be able to tell but Mr. Dirty is in a Rolls, with Ms. Really Dirty is riding shotty.


Guy owns a stable full of high dollar cars.


----------



## HoustonKid

I am a Mustang guy, but I found this funny. 45 S near Airport. Not the best pic but it reads LOL 5.0.


----------



## batmaninja

Any idea what the other car names are?


----------



## TxRENEGADE12

Missing the turn for gas??


----------



## rickgu

Wow, do you know the story behind this ?










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim

Slim-N-None said:


> About 15 min ago in Pearland-




This reminds me of my wife attempts to back a trailer.

My guess is he read in a book that new boat owners should practice backing up a trailer in a parking lot before showing up to launch the first time.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim

Slim-N-None said:


> About 15 min ago in Pearland-





1fastmerc said:


> Not in Houston but worth posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


Is that a Ceiling Fan on top of the cab?


----------



## Tennif Shoe

gom1 said:


>


201? F350 DRW payload capicity 5300#, towing cap 19,000

Okagan 106UDB (going with the biggest not knowing which one) 3360# ( with 45 gallons of water)

trailer (going out on a limb and saying that is not a 19,000# trailer, but here we go) 19,000# which = ( with a 15% tounge weight) 2850#

3360# + 2850#= 6210# payload (no I did not add in a driver or any of his stuff) OVERWEIGHT!

so, what could he have :

camper 3360#+ 12,900# trailer (still no driver or stuff)

try again:

camper 3360#, person 200#, stuff 300#, fuel 240#, and 8000# trailer= max load.

Now my question is do you think this guy was above that?


----------



## sweenyite

Tennif Shoe said:


> 201? F350 DRW payload capicity 5300#, towing cap 19,000
> 
> Okagan 106UDB (going with the biggest not knowing which one) 3360# ( with 45 gallons of water)
> 
> trailer (going out on a limb and saying that is not a 19,000# trailer, but here we go) 19,000# which = ( with a 15% tounge weight) 2850#
> 
> 3360# + 2850#= 6210# payload (no I did not add in a driver or any of his stuff) OVERWEIGHT!
> 
> so, what could he have :
> 
> camper 3360#+ 12,900# trailer (still no driver or stuff)
> 
> try again:
> 
> camper 3360#, person 200#, stuff 300#, fuel 240#, and 8000# trailer= max load.
> 
> Now my question is do you think this guy was above that?


I think he has a lot of tongue weight. Must be a Bobcat skid steer in the front of that trailer or something...


----------



## smokinguntoo

sweenyite said:


> I think he has a lot of tongue weight. Must be a Bobcat skid steer in the front of that trailer or something...


Agreed. I believe he has some significant load in the front of the tag trailer. Maybe delivering concrete or lead shot - and a lot of it.

Wonder how insurance would handle this. They usually pay for dumb mistakes.

SG2


----------



## cubera

batmaninja said:


> Any idea what the other car names are?


2009 Rolls Royce
2008 Ferrai
2011 Rolls Royce
2009 Ferrai
2010 Lamborghini
2006 Bently
2011 Porsche
2014 Mercedes Benz


----------



## rlw

w_r_ranch said:


> ROFL!!! Are those 'curb feelers'???


Saw Homie yesterday leaving work!! I mean I was leaving work.


----------



## smokinguntoo

rlw said:


> Saw Homie yesterday leaving work!! I mean I was leaving work.


We understood without the clarification.

SG2


----------



## prokat

HoustonKid said:


> I am a Mustang guy, but I found this funny. 45 S near Airport. Not the best pic but it reads LOL 5.0.


He must have something special under the hood, that new 5.0 is no joke


----------



## Mont

smokinguntoo said:


> Agreed. I believe he has some significant load in the front of the tag trailer. Maybe delivering concrete or lead shot - and a lot of it.
> 
> Wonder how insurance would handle this. They usually pay for dumb mistakes.
> 
> SG2


The pic doesn't show what the truck hit in front. I have locked up fully loaded trailers along with the truck and they just slide, and slide and slide some more. He hit the back of something with that truck.


----------



## HoustonKid

gom1 said:


> He must have something special under the hood, that new 5.0 is no joke


Dunno. When he hit the gas it moved out and was loud. He has something other than stock going on.


----------



## smokinguntoo

sweenyite said:


> I think he has a lot of tongue weight. Must be a Bobcat skid steer in the front of that trailer or something...


Guess here. Forklift or bobcat backed the trailer and secured with a strap or chain over the axle. Somehow the thing got loose and rolled to the front of the trailer and when it did it significantly exceeded the maximum load capabilities. Instantly failed the frame.

SG2


----------



## HoustonKid

That rope should hold.....

The boards were bouncing all over the place every time he hit a bump.


----------



## Stealth Mode

After Hurricane Ike, I made many trips down to Crystal Beach dealing with a washed away beach house. On one trip,I was at the Exxon in High Island getting a drink. Up drives a Ford crew cab wrecker truck that had a frame that was bent a little worse than that one. He was pulling buried cars out and got more than the truck could handle. There is a fine line between anything goes and everything's gone. I think he bought a 6 pak to go.


----------



## Tennif Shoe

sweenyite said:


> I think he has a lot of tongue weight. Must be a Bobcat skid steer in the front of that trailer or something...


That is a long tounge to have that much weight on! Over 1200#! on what looks like a 4"x4"x what looks like 8' long trailer tounge, I would expect to see some bend in that. I could go with what Mont said, that he hit something, but the windshield is not cracked. Mabye this is a warrenty issue?


----------



## Mont

I saw a Black Mountain in tow on 270. That's a fairly rare jeep all on it's own. It was badged with Hennessey HPE 400 on the side. 
http://www.blackmountainconversions.com/
http://www.hennesseyperformance.com/
That's a bad to the bone truck.

The other one is a Prius with paper plates and dice nuts hanging down. I think he was lost, Austin is 200 miles NW of here.


----------



## Really

249 coming out of willowbrook mall


----------



## MEGABITE

^ Dude is ready to PAR-TAY!!! haha


----------



## smokinguntoo

Sad that he won't let his girlfriend ride up front.

SG2


----------



## bobbyoshay

Mont said:


> I saw a Black Mountain in tow on 270. That's a fairly rare jeep all on it's own. It was badged with Hennessey HPE 400 on the side.
> http://www.blackmountainconversions.com/
> http://www.hennesseyperformance.com/
> That's a bad to the bone truck.
> 
> The other one is a Prius with paper plates and dice nuts hanging down. I think he was lost, Austin is 200 miles NW of here.


70k for jeep before Hennessey gets their hands it on. doubt that thing will ever be put through the trails


----------



## July Johnson

MEGABITE said:


> Drive to the nearest dumpster ASAP


I have seen this car!!! its a lady that drives it she works at Walmart...too funny.


----------



## TexasVines

July Johnson said:


> I have seen this car!!! its a lady that drives it she works at Walmart...too funny.


does she work at walmart or live in her car in the parking lot?


----------



## trodery

New amphibious car?


----------



## HoustonKid

59 and E Mount Houston.


----------



## prokat

Corvarado


----------



## gunsmoke11

Beltway 8. The 18 wheeler was off Fairmont.


----------



## mrau

Ready for the zombie apocalypse:









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry-rigged

mrau said:


> Ready for the zombie apocalypse:
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I saw that guy about a month ago heading south on 45 to g-town. I wanted to take a pic, but was driving. Wife did not want to take the pic for me...  LOL

My contribution, from the Alvin McDonalds drive thru:


----------



## Lyssy

In Texas City. Not crazy but some people trying to remember the glory days.


----------



## Calmday

SV_DuckBuster said:


> 2920 and 45. Tried to stop him to let him know his "truck nuts" must have fallen off. He just rolled coal and pulled away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ROTFLMFAO

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Really

Looks like the Shiek was headed down from Dallas yesterday


----------



## mrau

Jerry-rigged said:


> I saw that guy about a month ago heading south on 45 to g-town. I wanted to take a pic, but was driving. Wife did not want to take the pic for me...  LOL
> 
> My contribution, from the Alvin McDonalds drive thru:


Up close that Zombie hunting jeep (or whatever it is lol) looks like one of the major Hollywood special FX studios put it together. I wonder if it's a movie prop a studio sold off.


----------



## jusintime

New location for Tool boxes....LOL


----------



## enielsen

License plate on helment ?


----------



## Whitecrow

*Beat me to it.....*



jusintime said:


> New location for Tool boxes....LOL


I saw that guy this morning on HW-90 headed West this morning and got a pic. Kinda made me chuckle.....


----------



## fastpitch

Lyssy said:


> In Texas City. Not crazy but some people trying to remember the glory days.


I wonder if he was even alive the last time they won one of those.


----------



## cubera




----------



## misbhavn

Kroger parking lot in Clear Lake...


----------



## 1MOFISH

trodery said:


> LOL.... It's an Aggie... no more has to be said!


haha.. yep, I've seen that truck at HEB a couple of times.


----------



## gjhamiltom

[


----------



## poppadawg

Ha thats excellent


----------



## GMTK

Saw the horse this morning. The truck with the custom tailgate airflow device was last week. 

Both in SA.


----------



## smokinguntoo

Anyone seen the truck with the leg hanging out the back and an arm hanging off the side? maybe an early Halloween prank. I couldn't get to the "camera" function quickly enough to shoot the photo.

SG2


----------



## trodery

Now that's a tail pipe!


----------



## Rubberback

trodery said:


> Now that's a tail pipe!


That wouldn't last 10 minutes on my ride.


----------



## iridered2003

trodery said:


> Now that's a tail pipe!


makes it go faster:fish:


----------



## Leo

GMTK said:


> Saw the horse this morning. The truck with the custom tailgate airflow device was last week.
> 
> Both in SA.


 The owner thought it needs more horsepower


----------



## bluefin

Wonder if those purple rims made his pipe do that. :biggrin:


----------



## TranTheMan

Those rims and tail pipe on the Acura probably cost more than my 2000 Honda.


----------



## oOslikOo

Leo said:


> The owner thought it needs more horsepower


That's gotta be for good for what? Fitty


----------



## Really

duct tape leaves a residue..... this should hold it


----------



## k_see900

trodery said:


> Now that's a tail pipe!


doubles as a portable urinal?


----------



## HoustonKid

Two today. First. What is this. It's on I10 just east of Gessner on the north side. Second, where are these giant dudes located. It's in Houston.


----------



## yakfisher

HoustonKid said:


> Two today. First. What is this. It's on I10 just east of Gessner on the north side. Second, where are these giant dudes located. It's in Houston.
> View attachment 1746257
> View attachment 1746265


First pic is indoor skydiving


----------



## spuds

First one is a sky diving simulator. Giant fans in vortexes will suspend you in the air.

Second one is off Taylor St. Forgot the artists name, but he also did the giant Sam Houston statue in Huntsville.


----------



## batmaninja

It is called Ifly indoor skydiving, looks pretty cool. 

I think the artists name is David Addicks, his studio is behind Target, he also did the mount Rush Hour on I-10 by downtown.

Mattress recycler on 290.


----------



## HoustonKid

Cool on both pics. I will give the indoor skydiving a try. The artist info I did not know. 
Thanks


----------



## txgoddess

mrau said:


> Ready for the zombie apocalypse:
> 
> View attachment 1700634
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


He works at my office.


----------



## Mont

Wow, 1800 HP worth of electric fans. That's gonna leave a mark come the due date on the electric bill.


----------



## Ducatibilt

Mont said:


> Wow, 1800 HP worth of electric fans. That's gonna leave a mark come the due date on the electric bill.


We were going to do it at the one in Denver recently, but it was basically $30 per 60 seconds. We decided the value wasn't quite there.


----------



## Mont

Ducatibilt said:


> We were going to do it at the one in Denver recently, but it was basically $30 per 60 seconds. We decided the value wasn't quite there.


I wanted to do the one in Austin but there's a 250 pound weight limit. That would be great if I was still in 8th grade. Gravity affects some of us more than others.


----------



## mrau

txgoddess said:


> He works at my office.


So what's the story? Up close it looked like it was put together by a major Hollywood FX studio. Did he actually do that on his own or buy it at one of those auctions where they sell off old movie props?


----------



## txgoddess

mrau said:


> So what's the story? Up close it looked like it was put together by a major Hollywood FX studio. Did he actually do that on his own or buy it at one of those auctions where they sell off old movie props?


He and his wife did it, from what I understand. He's a CAD guy and I don't know what she does. Their other car is a plain Jane black SUV.

He works about 20 feet from me and I've had probably 5 conversations with him... all of which had to do with either new hire paperwork or direct deposit or the like. :rotfl: Nice guy. I'm just not exceptionally sociable. I may ask him tomorrow what the motivation was and how it came about. I may not be sociable, but I'm not shy, either.

I shall report back.


----------



## h925

Not in Houston. Currently in my driveway in Corpus Christi. First pic inside HEB in Flour Bluff, second pic with Mr. Pickles at the Staples Wal-Mart, third pic inside the HEB at Alameda and Roberts. Last pic was last year at South Texas Speedway. We got rained out at the speedway this year. If you want a chance to win this 2014 Camaro call the American Cancer Society Corpus Christi at 361-857-0136


----------



## apbubba

That is the car you want for you 16 year old daughter. Want to know where she is at or been?


----------



## MEGABITE

:rotfl:


----------



## Alexnillo

Saw this in Seguin last year.


----------



## h925

apbubba said:


> That is the car you want for you 16 year old daughter. Want to know where she is at or been?


You could win this maroon Camaro. I will guarantee you better odds than the lottery. I've sold the winning ticket the last two years. Even if you don't win you know you're donating to a great cause.


----------



## DCAVA

Not in Houston, in Brownsville right in front of the car lot.

Fighter jet Camaro....


----------



## HoustonKid

Cool old 62 Jag in downtown today.


----------



## txgoddess

mrau said:


> So what's the story? Up close it looked like it was put together by a major Hollywood FX studio. Did he actually do that on his own or buy it at one of those auctions where they sell off old movie props?


I asked the question. He did it all himself. He owned a couple of automobile shops in California when he got out of the military. Sold them and moved to Houston. Opened one here, but gave it up to go into his current field.

He did it because he was bored (and continues to work on it). He's currently working on a "cage" that will lower over the windshield (like bars) when he turns the car alarm on and will roll back when the alarm is turned off. Also looking into motion sensor type customization for gadgets. I didn't ask what actions those motion sensors would trigger, but I'm guessing that it has something to to with zombies. :spineyes:

It's just a hobby. Now you know.


----------



## MEGABITE

Some people fish, some people make zombie apocalypse jeeps


----------



## DEXTER

txgoddess said:


> I asked the question. He did it all himself. He owned a couple of automobile shops in California when he got out of the military. Sold them and moved to Houston. Opened one here, but gave it up to go into his current field.
> 
> He did it because he was bored (and continues to work on it). He's currently working on a "cage" that will lower over the windshield (like bars) when he turns the car alarm on and will roll back when the alarm is turned off. Also looking into motion sensor type customization for gadgets. I didn't ask what actions those motion sensors would trigger, but I'm guessing that it has something to to with zombies. :spineyes:
> 
> It's just a hobby. Now you know.


Thanks for the update sweety:walkingsm


----------



## Hookless

*Outboard prop needed changing*

Good size props on this flatbed.


----------



## enielsen

Pearland Home Depot


----------



## AggieAngler12

*Smurf*

Taken in Waco.


----------



## MEGABITE

Prius? ha

The only thing that can stop a bad man with a gun is a good man with a gun.

My property is protected by guns
But there are some pro gun control people down the street that are safe to rob

Armed citizens are rarely victims

Making good people helpless will not make bad people harmless


----------



## txgoddess

MEGABITE said:


> Prius? ha


Where do you think he stands on gun control?


----------



## sweenyite

txgoddess said:


> Where do you think he stands on gun control?


 The jury is still out...


----------



## MEGABITE

I'll bet no thugs try to carjack him.


----------



## enielsen

Beltway & I45 south yesterday. Spreading the word


----------



## MarkU

MEGABITE said:


> I'll bet no thugs try to carjack him.


Even thug carjackers have enough pride, not to jack a Prius.


----------



## kweber

seen that BB blown Chev shopping cart...
gets to the front of the line fastest..
they need one in each store to blast past the LoneStar cards.


----------



## mrau

txgoddess said:


> I asked the question. He did it all himself. He owned a couple of automobile shops in California when he got out of the military. Sold them and moved to Houston. Opened one here, but gave it up to go into his current field.
> 
> He did it because he was bored (and continues to work on it). He's currently working on a "cage" that will lower over the windshield (like bars) when he turns the car alarm on and will roll back when the alarm is turned off. Also looking into motion sensor type customization for gadgets. I didn't ask what actions those motion sensors would trigger, but I'm guessing that it has something to to with zombies. :spineyes:
> 
> It's just a hobby. Now you know.


Thanks for stepping out of your comfort zone and asking him. :slimer:

That guy is very talented. I can see him wanting to up his security on it. It drew people like flies in the parking lot I saw it in. That was at Academy, so you had a group of people looking at it that are basically like the people on 2Cool. No one physically touched it. But I can only imagine what might happen at a different place.


----------



## txgoddess

mrau said:


> Thanks for stepping out of your comfort zone and asking him. :slimer:


I can pretend to be quite likable when I want to be.



mrau said:


> That guy is very talented. I can see him wanting to up his security on it. It drew people like flies in the parking lot I saw it in. That was at Academy, so you had a group of people looking at it that are basically like the people on 2Cool. No one physically touched it. But I can only imagine what might happen at a different place.


Yes, he is. We're pretty lucky to have him here with us. Drawing valves is not where I'd probably want to be if I had that kind of skill.


----------



## sweenyite

*typical Vette owner parking job.*

Whataburger at I-10 and Garth.


----------



## 71 Fish

HoustonKid said:


> Two today. First. What is this. It's on I10 just east of Gessner on the north side.
> View attachment 1746257
> View attachment 1746265


Indoor skydiving


----------



## LIVIN

Wow.....Where does one find an authentic KFC shirt?



enielsen said:


> Pearland Home Depot


----------



## JShupe

1960 45 both pics



















It's a crazy corner


----------



## smokinguntoo

Hwy 6 @ Airport

SG2


----------



## kweber

sweenyite said:


> Whataburger at I-10 and Garth.
> 
> View attachment 1760329


 I'd put my old pick-up about 2in. from his left door and go to a bar for a couple hrs.


----------



## kweber

smokinguntoo said:


> Hwy 6 @ Airport
> 
> SG2


 valid reason for a drone strike...


----------



## 1fastmerc

smokinguntoo said:


> Hwy 6 @ Airport
> 
> SG2


And probably on goberment assistance.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## WildCard07

Saw this classic driving down 35 from Pearland towards Alvin.


----------



## MarkU

The A/C in the bed is a nice touch...Not to mention the Keg up front! Then there's the roof spoiler..Wait, and the hand towel holder by the door finishes off the look! In my book, you win this thread! Green to you!


----------



## SARGENTTX

i second that motion !


----------



## MEGABITE

What tha..... :rotfl:


----------



## spike404

Reminds me of that old Johnny Cash song, One Piece at a Time.

The long radiator hoses, the '**** peeking out of the bed, .... The fins look like an old Imperial. A masterpiece! What kind of plate is that?


----------



## HoustonKid

That car is nuts. I see something different every time I look a it. I think the tag is a Texas antique tag. 

Saw this today on 610 feeder.


----------



## Fishtexx

Saw this today on 610 feeder.[/QUOTE]

Thats rich!!! Popo reaching out to the homeless while cruising his benz...


----------



## TranTheMan

Fishtexx said:


> Saw this today on 610 feeder.


Thats rich!!! Popo reaching out to the homeless while cruising his benz...[/QUOTE]
LOL, because his Bentley needs a detailing job today.


----------



## Slim-N-None

WildCard07 said:


> View attachment 1761225
> View attachment 1761233
> View attachment 1761241
> 
> 
> Saw this classic driving down 35 from Pearland towards Alvin.


How would even title that thing?


----------



## WildCard07

I don't know, but it probably took the whole staff to type it up. Notice the goose neck ball in the bed as well. That joker had it all.


----------



## smokinguntoo

WildCard07 said:


> I don't know, but it probably took the whole staff to type it up. Notice the goose neck ball in the bed as well. That joker had it all.
> View attachment 1762273


1960 Chrysler Imperial from the back. Did you see he had 3 grills?

SG2


----------



## Cypress jaws

Saw This today on 290 and Huffmeister!! Happy halloween


----------



## prokat

I bet he caught hell


----------



## omgidk




----------



## MEGABITE

"Where there's a will, there's a way" :dance:


----------



## sotol buster

Saw this in Atown...Alvin this morning.


----------



## captnickm

Home Depot parking lot this afternoon. There were two guys rolling on Behr paint. It looked like one was doing the exterior and one was doing the interior.


----------



## FINNFOWLER

Stolen boat or just ignorance?



captnickm said:


> Home Depot parking lot this afternoon. There were two guys rolling on Behr paint. It looked like one was doing the exterior and one was doing the interior.


----------



## On The Hook

gom1 said:


> I bet he caught hell


That's a highly trained officer right there. Too bad we get to pay for his mistakes.  wonder if he got a ticket?


----------



## OnedayScratch

Yup.


----------



## Chazz1007

at least the driver has working lights. like the stickers.


----------



## HoustonKid

League City today.


----------



## Solodaddio

HoustonKid said:


> League City today.


I bet that could go to Saturn!


----------



## MEGABITE

HoustonKid said:


> League City today.


How fast was he going? Mach 2? :mpd:


----------



## FINNFOWLER

MEGABITE said:


> How fast was he going? Mach 2? :mpd:


Looks like about 20 mph in the picture but he has been slowing down for the last 7 miles!


----------



## Flynm

*Unknown horns.*

may be an alien!


----------



## HoustonKid

Wow. What's worse? Texting or reading.
610 and Woodway today. At least the light was red.


----------



## anton

captnickm said:


> Home Depot parking lot this afternoon. There were two guys rolling on Behr paint. It looked like one was doing the exterior and one was doing the interior.


Looks familiar.. Am I right? http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1233969


----------



## Castaway2

anton said:


> Looks familiar.. Am I right? http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1233969


i would say your spot on buddy!! that guy buys boats off craiglist and then tries to sell them for a sizeable profit. he bought a skeeter bay boat for 700 and tried to sell it for 3-4x that much. i know as i was going to buy the boat from the guy on CL and then saw it on here and CL again with a huge markup, his notroius quote. " new axles on the trailer, ready to go" i would say that is extremely crappy of him, doing a job like that just to charge more and then the new owner finds out 6 months down the road. stay away from what he sells! SAYS HE IS A DEALER.


----------



## kweber

HoustonKid said:


> Wow. What's worse? Texting or reading.
> 610 and Woodway today. At least the light was red.


 nothing new... seen that many time in the '80's trucking SA traffic early mornings...


----------



## Kenner 23

Guys were pulling out just before me last Saturday, had to hurry to get in front of them just in case they lost a lawn mower tire.


----------



## Jerry-rigged

anton said:


> Looks familiar.. Am I right? http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1233969


lol, YUP. I was reading that 2-cool ad this morning thinking "I wonder..." LOL you beat me to it.


----------



## Jerry-rigged

Castaway2 said:


> i would say your spot on buddy!! that guy buys boats off craiglist and then tries to sell them for a sizeable profit. he bought a skeeter bay boat for 700 and tried to sell it for 3-4x that much. i know as i was going to buy the boat from the guy on CL and then saw it on here and CL again with a huge markup, his notroius quote. " new axles on the trailer, ready to go" i would say that is extremely crappy of him, doing a job like that just to charge more and then the new owner finds out 6 months down the road. stay away from what he sells! SAYS HE IS A DEALER.


I hope he has a TX Dealer license. Years ago (Pre-craigslist) I had a buddy that did the same thing. If I remember correctly, he said he could only buy/sell 6 boats per year without a license. So that would work out to 'flipping" only three boats a year. When we had the conversation, I think it was around August, he had 5 boats in the yard, and another that he wanted to buy. He was maxed out on transactions for the year without his license, and was thinking of getting it so he could sell a few more.

My buddies SOP was get the boat, new springs, trailer lights, carb job, maybe a sleeve or two if compression was low, buff the gelcoat, maybe a new helm chair. fish it 3-4 time to make sure everything worked, and sell it for 2x what he had in it.


----------



## Mont

anton said:


> Looks familiar.. Am I right? http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1233969


That's hilarious. Most people would be amazed at how many times a day they are caught on camera.


----------



## Really

busy day around jones and 290


----------



## dreamer

Really said:


> busy day around jones and 290


The Hummer is my neighbor. LOL


----------



## irbjd

anton said:


> Looks familiar.. Am I right? http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1233969


This would be a great time to have the old school classified ads where we could comment on the listing.


----------



## DCAVA

Just happened 5 minutes ago in Brownsville, on frontage rd. and international blvd. next to the lot, crazy!!

Luckily the driver is ok, police, fire dept. have the entire area shut down....


----------



## DCAVA

On our local news website already, crane drivers had a heck of a time flipping the truck right side up!

Still trying to pick up a huge coil of steel to load it on another 18 wheeler.....

http://www.valleycentral.com/news/photos.aspx?id=1125389#.VG1VpJ3nayA


----------



## DCAVA

*More pics*

Gonna be a long night for these guys!


----------



## HELLRZR

dreamer said:


> The Hummer is my neighbor. LOL


Ha, pretty sure that guys kids go to the same Montessori school as mine.


----------



## willt

*Uh oh!*

This one has folks on the eastex freeway a little messed up this afternoon.


----------



## cubera

I'll bet, got a crick in my neck just trying to look at it.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

fixed


----------



## willt

*Thanks!!*



Yellow Mouth Chaser said:


> fixed


 How do you do that:question:


----------



## MEGABITE

Doing 25 mph on Highway 6 :headknock


----------



## BertS

you can trust these guys


----------



## MEGABITE

WOW :rotfl:


----------



## surf_ox

BertS said:


> you can trust these guys


took me a while to get siding from saidin


----------



## On The Hook

BertS said:


> you can trust these guys


I'm pretty sure he's a 2 cooler, I've seen many posts on here that look like what's on that van.


----------



## TranTheMan

Juan's Homes Rimaroling, Saidin and Woodfens sign caught your attentions, so it must be working.


----------



## BertS

TranTheMan said:


> Juan's Homes Rimaroling, Saidin and Woodfens sign caught your attentions, so it must be working.


caught the attention and sent the entirely wrong message.


----------



## Jerry-rigged

surf_ox said:


> took me a while to get siding from saidin


Glad you posed up, I couldn't get there from here... LOL


----------



## batmaninja

What got me was the upside down 5, when they already used a "2"

G'd up from the feet up
Homeland Security riding single in the HOV land
Buffet Delivery


----------



## Catawba

Not Houston, or even TX, but still awesome...


----------



## cklimpt

Ready for war!


----------



## Bigj

Saw the other day Guy all PROUD flying his colors


----------



## pocjetty

Not my photos, but...


----------



## Sgrem

2wd F 150 with giant flares and stacks....for his gasser....


----------



## cklimpt

Who needs a one ton?


----------



## bayrunner

Delivery car in Wisconsin Dells.


----------



## bjones2571

Had to be a cowboys fan...


----------



## bjones2571

A classic?


----------



## bjones2571

Anyone missing a green tailgate?


----------



## MEGABITE

bjones2571 said:


> A classic?


My freshman year of high school we used to pack 5 guys into one like that for a while. Better than riding the bus! ha!


----------



## bjones2571

I was blowing by it, and then realized what it was and had to slow down and let him catch up. Blast from the past from my early childhood.


----------



## MEGABITE

We used to pick it up and put it in a parking spot sideways to mess with the guy who owned it. :rotfl:


----------



## Gemini8

bjones2571 said:


> A classic?


Is that a yudontgo on a trailer?!?!


----------



## Buffett Fan

bjones2571 said:


> A classic?


not exactly what I would call a trailer queen!


----------



## HoustonKid

Check out this 3.7 L Mustang???? I guess he is proud of his V6.


----------



## misbhavn

bjones2571 said:


> I was blowing by it, and then realized what it was and had to slow down and let him catch up. Blast from the past from my early childhood.


I have two teenagers that will be driving soon. I used to tell them I would get them a Vette for their first car, then show them a picture of a Chevette. They weren't impressed. I also used to tell them they were getting a Yugo and I would get the deer in the headlights stare. They had no clue what a Yugo was...same for Pinto, Gremlin, Pacer, etc...


----------



## TexasVines

back in the late 80s a friend had a red Trans Am with the 6.6 and we used to drive around pretty crazy.....we were going from San Antonio to Austin back when I-35 actually moved and we got just south of Austin and some idiot was backing up the left lane and as we (and everyone else) got around him the idiot was in a GTY.......it was a "Grand Touring Yugo".....we were all cracking up at the fact that someone actually tried to put a "Touring" package on such a total hunk of garbage and all the decals and ground effects ect......and then of course backed up the left lane on a major interstate :headknock


----------



## txteltech

Near fort Sill Oklahoma

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid

Anybody need one? It's for sale.


----------



## 61Bubbletop

HoustonKid said:


> Anybody need one? It's for sale.


Cool. Now: Name that fuselage.


----------



## Texas T

61Bubbletop said:


> Cool. Now: Name that fuselage.


Nicknamed the "Lead Sled"


----------



## cubera

HoustonKid said:


> Anybody need one? It's for sale.


Good thing my wife never gets on here.............that's class yard art in her mind.


----------



## cuzn dave

Put ome pontoons under that baby- saweeet!


----------



## mrau

61Bubbletop said:


> Cool. Now: Name that fuselage.


My money is on a Sabre-Liner. I'm thinking a Sabre 60? Not 100% sure; something weird has been done to the brow windows as in covered over I think.



Texas T said:


> Nicknamed the "Lead Sled"


Aluminum sled. :slimer:


----------



## Honet

Lockheed Jetstar


----------



## HoustonKid

How about making it into one of them micro houses that are all the rage right now.


----------



## Mont

Honet said:


> Lockheed Jetstar


I wonder if it's the James Bond plane


----------



## HoustonKid

Drove the Jeep from Sabine Pass to Hi Island today. The Gulf keeps taking back land. We saw this guy flying low.


----------



## mrau

Honet said:


> Lockheed Jetstar


Bingo. That's it. Green coming your way. Always heard they were very stable rides but huge kerosene hogs. Four straight turbojet motors (CJ-610?) so they had to really suck it down.


----------



## HoustonKid

Home made critter getter???


----------



## 61Bubbletop

Mont said:


> I wonder if it's the James Bond plane


Or Red Adair's?


----------



## Texas T




----------



## Hooked Up

HoustonKid said:


> Home made critter getter???


Vehicles like these were common and popular in Corpus Christi when I was growing up there. 1960s


----------



## 24Buds

http://www.rantcars.com/2014/09/12/...n&utm_medium=referral&utm_term=Title2#slide_2

Not Houston, but some sweet whips!


----------



## MEGABITE

Where can I get one of those 0.0 marathon stickers I've been seeing? :rotfl:


----------



## bjones2571

Parked next to this at Academy and made my F150 FX4 look like a toy truck.


----------



## txteltech

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid

610 and Ella today.


----------



## MEGABITE

^shoot out. ha


----------



## Sgrem

Vehicles should come from the factory with that.


----------



## Slim-N-None

HoustonKid said:


> Anybody need one? It's for sale.


Looks like they cleaned that lot up. I havent been past there in a few months. Wonder how much they want for it.


----------



## WildThings

txteltech said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 LOL I gotta have one of those!


----------



## txjustin

Check out this sweet back window...


----------



## MEGABITE

Pasadena Uber :slimer:


----------



## Buffett Fan

I think I'm gonna get me some plates that say, CX-9.....just in case someone wants to know what I'm drivin'.


----------



## Poon Chaser

This guy was moving a bed or something in his Jag and it was too wide to close the back doors. Lol.

They were just flapping in the breeze both sides.


----------



## CCRanch

*Baytown Sat. night*

Baytown Saturday night


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Nothing tied down at all. Doing 70 on I-10. One bump and a tire is gonna cause a wreck.


----------



## TexasVines

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Nothing tied down at all. Doing 70 on I-10. One bump and a tire is gonna cause a wreck.


I count 9 so he is going to have to make at least one more load like that :ac550:


----------



## Ethan Hunt

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Nothing tied down at all. Doing 70 on I-10. One bump and a tire is gonna cause a wreck.


you sure this is not near the border?


----------



## Jerry-rigged

Need some new wheels? I bet that was fun to load...


----------



## BertS

I just missed getting a good picture of this guy hauling arse down 59S during Friday afternoon rush hour traffic.

he was part of a group of about 8 riders, 7 of his fellow riders were on motorcycles. he wasn't.

he was 4 wheelin it!!


----------



## marshhunter

Saw this beauty driving home yesterday! He also had 8 Round trailer lights recessed in his tailgate, ill spare you the blury pic though.


----------



## FINNFOWLER

^^^^^^^^^^Driving in H-Town you probably need that many side mirrors!


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

In LJ


----------



## MEGABITE

That guy is paranoid!


----------



## Whitecrow

Jerry-rigged said:


> Need some new wheels? I bet that was fun to load...


Probably a theft recovery, and the wrecker just cost your insurance company another couple thousand for rotors, backing plates, calipers, etc. :headknock

Don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## HoustonKid

What up bro?
Nada mucho.
Just chilling in my chair, talking on the phone.


----------



## Tator Salad

Hey Mega he also has a 5 in exhaust and a sunroof.The guy must work for Williams const.He parked at 45s and Dixie for about 6 months at their concrete plant.


----------



## TXXpress

FINNFOWLER said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^Driving in H-Town you probably need that many side mirrors!


You don't "dribe" much in H-Town do you? The uninsured don't use mirrors. :rotfl:

J/K Finn.


----------



## txteltech

Saw this the other day while at Walgreens









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid

Friendswood Saturday.

No need for a truck to haul you BBQ grill around.


----------



## HoustonKid

Loadit up. 610-I10.


----------



## prokat

Looks like a good part time job


----------



## Ducatibilt

Choose wisely!!!


----------



## HoustonKid

Huge fan of religion I am guessing?????


----------



## dwilliams35

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Nothing tied down at all. Doing 70 on I-10. One bump and a tire is gonna cause a wreck.


 Actually, that's pretty much the standard "stacking method" on tires: they call it "lacing", and you'd really be amazed just how well it holds them together. I never believed it either, but we bought some jeep tires and the guy stacked them like that after I tried to just do it in a fashion that I considered "normal": they were actually fairly tough to even get apart when we were unloading them.


----------



## essayons75

*Zombie Response Team Van*

Better watch out - Zombie Response Team Van was in Humble today!


----------



## MEGABITE

What the.......


----------



## prokat




----------



## MEGABITE

.


----------



## tmatheaus

Saw this jewel while driving around yesterday. Older chevy turned into whatever you want to call it. The steering wheel was cut down to have the avation style wheel, the seats were well I dont know how to describe it but screwed up, giant hole cut into the roof, dash completely torn apart with instrument gauge strapped under steering column.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Should have called this thread "List of people that need to get off their **** phones while they're driving!"


----------



## MEGABITE

Yeah!!


----------



## misbhavn

Okay, maybe not crazy but definitely something you don't see every day.


----------



## HoustonKid

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Should have called this thread "List of people that need to get off their **** phones while they're driving!"





MEGABITE said:


> Yeah!!





HoustonKid said:


> I got this one today. Doing 70 in the left lane on BW8.
> 
> I don't care if you have an issue with taking a pic with a cell phone while driving either.


Reference very first post.


----------



## MEGABITE

2 trips? Pfffft


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

HoustonKid said:


> Reference very first post.


I don't care if you don't care - in fact ... I didn't a single response after your first post, therefore ... it's been referenced already.


----------



## HoustonKid

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> I don't care if you don't care - in fact ... I didn't a single response after your first post, therefore ... it's been referenced already.


I think you did when your u wrote the entire thread should be.......just saying.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

HoustonKid said:


> I think you did when your u wrote the entire thread should be.......just saying.


90 pages of what I assume is people posting "Pics of Crazy Stuff Seen Driving in Houston" ... as the title of the thread would suggest. I did not, don't have that kind of time. But, agree to disagree. Just saying.


----------



## Sgrem

This is one of the best threads on 2cool. Post crazy pics, PM each other, or yall hold hands and go skipping down the road to go antiquing. Just quit yer crybaby.


----------



## MEGABITE

Clear the street. BEAST MODE coming through


----------



## prokat




----------



## MEGABITE

Cruise control has auto brake, right? And they live and breed among us.


----------



## TranTheMan

MEGABITE said:


> Cruise control has auto brake, right? And they live and breed among us.


Three-leg driver? Paging man-in-black.


----------



## Buffett Fan

gom1 said:


> Looks like a good part time job


can you imagine coming home early one day and seeing this parked in front of your house!


----------



## TexasVines

Buffett Fan said:


> can you imagine coming home early one day and seeing this parked in front of your house!


maybe it is safety cloths and they misspelled "brah"......they do "dude brah" fittings :goldfish::bluefish:


----------



## rusty2009

Buffett Fan said:


> can you imagine coming home early one day and seeing this parked in front of your house!


Let me induce you to my new job. I am a HANDS ON TYPE OF GUY!!!!!


----------



## carryyourbooks

Amen to the first one!!


----------



## dbarham




----------



## prokat




----------



## bjones2571

lol. Is she steering with her chin?


----------



## HoustonKid

Is she 3 feet tall?????


----------



## bjones2571

Today on I10...


----------



## spike404

bjones2571 said:


> Today on I10...


 If heading west, probably a car for next week's California race. Go 24!!


----------



## bjones2571

Yep, westbound at Kirkwood.


----------



## apbubba

#24

http://www.hendrickmotorsports.com/teams/54/team-24


----------



## jamisjockey

Spotted on 288. Yes, those are mannequin heads. Some other parts too, but mostly just heads.....


----------



## Buffett Fan

jamisjockey said:


> Spotted on 288. Yes, those are mannequin heads. Some other parts too, but mostly just heads.....


I saw this on an episode of The Walking Dead!


----------



## John_B_1

I got one to add, it might not be over-the-top but it something you don't see every day.


----------



## MEGABITE

Rolling billboard. 

I need some of those side speakers for when some fool pulls up to the light with the under the hood speakers blaring some (c)rap "music". ha
We don't care what you're listening to, fool


----------



## HoustonKid

610 and TC Jester yesterday. Pretty cool.


----------



## mrau

HoustonKid said:


> 610 and TC Jester yesterday. Pretty cool.


Very cool indeed. I think everyone should give you a greeny a week for starting this awesome thread.


----------



## fastpitch

gom1 said:


>


I went blind for a few seconds.


----------



## txgoddess

fastpitch said:


> I went blind for a few seconds.


That's hideous. They should revoke his driver license.


----------



## prokat

txgoddess said:


> That's hideous. They should revoke his driver license.


Swanga envy? Haha


----------



## rattletrap

:rotfl:


----------



## sweenyite

*Wharton, not Houston*


----------



## jewfish

*Bumper*

What does it mean???


----------



## Buffett Fan

This morning on 290...


----------



## BrandonH

Saw this when we went to Hempstead this weekend for Easter.


----------



## HoustonKid

jewfish said:


> What does it mean???


Bombed?


----------



## HoustonKid

He's got big balls. I-10 in Baytown today.


----------



## Reloading

jewfish said:


> What does it mean???


Ford Exploder?


----------



## aguaflaca

how about pics of crazy stuff seen driving near Corpus. got this from Texas Kayak Fisherman Facebook page.


----------



## HoustonKid

Some new beer company. Near Minute Maid yesterday.

http://8thwonderbrew.com/


----------



## MEGABITE

aguaflaca said:


> how about pics of crazy stuff seen driving near Corpus. got this from Texas Kayak Fisherman Facebook page.


The skid marks are ironic


----------



## HoustonKid

Saw these today while driving down Shepard not far from 249.


----------



## aguaflaca

MEGABITE said:


> The skid marks are ironic


I didn't notice that until you pointed it out.


----------



## Treysdaddy

Seen yesterday. Must have been a cowboy. Ropes hanging from the gun rack and side mirrors to go along with the horns and b***s.


----------



## prokat




----------



## txteltech

Awesome

I saw this on my way to Texas motor speedway last weekend









!!!!!


----------



## FishingMudGuy

Glad none of these will be left behind. Imagine all the flies...


----------



## mrau

gom1 said:


>


Like!


----------



## Crowhater

I actually take pictures of the funny stuff I see while driving in Houston traffic.

ok the first one of the car if you look close at the hood windshield!! We are doing 65-70mph on I45N in the southbound lane, there is a police officer not two cars over from this and he acts like he does not see this idiot driving down the road.


The next one almost caused me to wreck. read the license plate and the bumper sticker, its a perfect fit. bumper sticker reads Obama & Biden 08 license plate reads MS BJ. boy did she hit the nail on the head. lolololololol


----------



## HoustonKid

Saw this today on 45S headed to GTown.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

That's pretty cool. Wonder where that is going?


----------



## TranTheMan

Fishin' Soldier said:


> That's pretty cool. Wonder where that is going?


Pearl Harbor?


----------



## Jamaica Cove

HoustonKid said:


> Saw this today on 45S headed to GTown.


Bet no one potlicks his fishing spots; otherwise, :fireworks


----------



## captnickm

Fishin' Soldier said:


> That's pretty cool. Wonder where that is going?


Keels and Wheels car show if I had to guess.


----------



## TXXpress

Must spread... Someone hit gom1 with some green.

"Must spread." Not related to the post. LOL



gom1 said:


>


----------



## Dolphin

1 & 2 - just want to know why?
3 - squirrel hunting
4 - security pod parking lot, Krogers (1960 & 45N).


----------



## Buffett Fan

HoustonKid said:


> Saw this today on 45S headed to GTown.


I wonder how skinny it runs!


----------



## Sgrem

Dolphin said:


> 1 & 2 - just want to know why?
> 3 - squirrel hunting
> 4 - security pod parking lot, Krogers (1960 & 45N).


I think the nissan's squirrel count are Richard Gere's gerbils.....he seems to be a pro.


----------



## txgoddess

Dolphin said:


> 1 & 2 - just want to know why?
> 3 - squirrel hunting
> 4 - security pod parking lot, Krogers (1960 & 45N).


Because you always need more cowbell.


----------



## Charlie in TX

Treysdaddy said:


> Seen yesterday. Must have been a cowboy. Ropes hanging from the gun rack and side mirrors to go along with the horns and b***s.


Saw this one in Copperfield the other day. Had stirrups (from a saddle hanging bellow the drivers and passengers door.


----------



## Buffett Fan

seen at lunch today...here's a re-do of a well known logo. 

And yes, it was!!!


----------



## S-3 ranch

*A nut my friends saw*







is nut


----------



## HoustonKid

Galveston on 61st. Close enough to Htown to count.


----------



## headed south 2

Saw this on Monday. Was Pumping gas and looked over to see this! The door to the convenient store was right there to the right. Lol!


----------



## swatson1




----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

Homeland Security and a DA that might have overloaded his truck just a bit. It was not bouncing at all when going over bumps because it was bottomed out


----------



## jamisjockey

headed south 2 said:


> Saw this on Monday. Was Pumping gas and looked over to see this! The door to the convenient store was right there to the right. Lol!


Lived in Brownsville for 2 years. The day I went to the post office to check my PO box for a job offer I was expecting, I had to go around a mom letting her +/- 3 year old **** on the steps of the post office.
The letter was there. :bounce: i was glad to be rid of that place.


----------



## spuds

Fishin' Soldier said:


> That's pretty cool. Wonder where that is going?


Keels and Wheels display.


----------



## cubera

Was it functional?


----------



## MarkU

cubera said:


> Was it functional?


It leveled the Barbie Malibu Mansion in 30 seconds!


----------



## spuds

cubera said:


> Was it functional?


The lady who now owns it and brought it all the way from Phoenix said that the man who originally built it, used to drive it around in the local lakes.

After he died, they got it, replaced a lot of the wood with metal and took the motors out.

I know......too bad.


----------



## BertS

bedazzle your beamer!!


----------



## MEGABITE

headed south 2 said:


> Saw this on Monday. Was Pumping gas and looked over to see this! The door to the convenient store was right there to the right. Lol!


Should've yelled *HEY!!!* really loud and scared him.


----------



## Buffett Fan

MEGABITE said:


> Should've yelled *HEY!!!* really loud and scared him.


or this..."HEY, put your hands up!!!"


----------



## Bigj

Fairmont in Pasadena Today


----------



## HoustonKid

On 225 this morning. Pretty cool.


----------



## HoustonKid

Another.


----------



## fastpitch

mrau said:


> Like!


I bet the in-laws love that memorial!


----------



## jamisjockey

Yes, those are pennies.


----------



## Pier Pressure

Saw this the other day on baytown side of fred hartman bridge going to the bridge.

Fess up, which one of you guys is this. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MEGABITE

.


jamisjockey said:


> Yes, those are pennies.


----------



## MarkU

Pier Pressure said:


> Saw this the other day on baytown side of fred hartman bridge going to the bridge.
> 
> Fess up, which one of you guys is this. :rotfl::rotfl:


Has to be a White guy. He used 2 ropes...


----------



## prokat




----------



## fastpitch

From the looks of your hood, it may have been leaking.


----------



## BigNate523

fastpitch said:


> From the looks of your hood, it may have been leaking.


that would be crappy


----------



## Fish-n-Chips

Even the batmobile needs a lift once in a while. Check out the license plate. Seen on 288 S last week while we were stuck in traffic as usual,


----------



## Profish00

Wide 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prokat




----------



## TexasCurt

Jaguar drive into fresh concrete









Because you want everyone to know its a NISSAN









Giant cow on 610 by the Galleria









Creepy clown driver


----------



## bjones2571

Couldn't get a pic, but driving into town on 10 there was a warning about a stalled car in left lane at Hwy 6. That area has no left shoulder due to the HOV lanes. As I drive by, I see a guy with a flat tire has stopped his minivan in the left lane, unloaded the **** out of the back and is proceeding to change his tire in the left lane of I-10 during rush hour. I had to laugh at the imbicil. There was a cop heading his way, so hopefully he got a ticket for being a [email protected]


----------



## fangard

Creepy clown driver

Creepy and Clown are redundant. Most clowns freak me out.


----------



## waterwolf

*From Tyler Tx*

Tyler Tx


----------



## Solodaddio

waterwolf said:


> Tyler Tx


Generally I avoid politic conversation due to the fact it annoys me but that's funny right there!


----------



## Runway

What do he do?????


----------



## surf_ox

Dodge Charger + "need" to buy a tree.

Cypress one day when it wasn't raining.










---------------------------------

We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


----------



## cubera

Don't know what this is all about.


----------



## prokat




----------



## Knot Kidding




----------



## HoustonKid

Galveston this morning.


----------



## bjones2571

cubera said:


> Don't know what this is all about.


Ha! I got a pic of him parked blocking the crosswalk in downtown Houston a few weeks ago that I meant to post in the you might be a DumbA$$ thread.


----------



## Old sailor

jamisjockey said:


> Yes, those are pennies.


Texas version of a tinfoil hat?


----------



## MarkU

Old sailor said:


> Texas version of a tinfoil hat?


Nope, this is how you make a $1,500.00 car, worth $1,574.39.


----------



## MEGABITE

Tmi! Tmi!


----------



## prokat

MEGABITE said:


> Tmi! Tmi!


Prolly some knarley old hag...lol


----------



## TexasVines

gom1 said:


> Prolly some knarley old hag...lol


that or one of the jennerdashians


----------



## newtron

*Houston Pride??*

Afraid Not - Punjabi Pride!


----------



## HoustonKid

Some good one lately.


----------



## HoustonKid

Cause of I-45 North being closed today at FM 2351 and the backup. I got off at Bay Area and 45 was literately a parking lot as far south as I could see.


----------



## salth2o

[
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carryyourbooks

This fool was driving down the katy freeway and had small stuffed animals in the back window and front dash..........very disturbing.


----------



## salth2o

Saw this yesterday. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEGABITE

"My trailer hitch is bigger than yours"


----------



## TexasVines

I don't think that bed is the actual bed for that truck I think that is a 1/2 ton truck with a dually bed


----------



## prokat




----------



## BadBob

cant get a half ton in a mega cab


----------



## hadaclueonce

I got a warning from a DPS road roach for the ball hitch on my bumper of a 98 Ford Ranger was blocking the view of my plate.


----------



## carryyourbooks

salth2o said:


> Saw this yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does my ball make my *** look big???:ac550:


----------



## smokinguntoo

hadaclueonce said:


> I got a warning from a DPS road roach for the ball hitch on my bumper of a 98 Ford Ranger was blocking the view of my plate.


License plate scanners don't work too well when a part is obstructed. the digital age.

Son has a Corvette. Didn't want to use the front plate. Numerous stops and finally a couple of tickets - he now has a front license plate.

SG2


----------



## prokat




----------



## FINNFOWLER

gom1 said:


>


No job to big or small! We can cover it all!:rotfl:


----------



## salth2o

This cup made it all the way down 1960. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solodaddio

salth2o said:


> This cup made it all the way down 1960.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That ain't nothing. Once I had two pairs of shoes sit on the bumper for 20 minutes w/o falling off!


----------



## TexasCurt

My trailer lock and keys rode on my bumper all the way from Houston to Mississippi.


----------



## Solodaddio

TexasCurt said:


> My trailer lock and keys rode on my bumper all the way from Houston to Mississippi.


We have a new winner!


----------



## Sgrem

I left my wallet on my rear bumper from sugar land to college station.....parked in mud lot and it was still there when i finally noticed it after I got out of class!


----------



## Solodaddio

sgrem said:


> I left my wallet on my rear bumper from sugar land to college station.....parked in mud lot and it was still there when i finally noticed it after I got out of class!


That's one of them "*** how is that still there"


----------



## Solodaddio

^^^^^ lol don't abbreviate wt----f


----------



## apbubba

:walkingsm


Solodaddio said:


> That's one of them "*** how is that still there"


YOU WERE A STUDENT PARKED IN A MUD LOT! THEY KNEW IT WAS EMPTY.


----------



## apbubba

*DUH!*



sgrem said:


> I left my wallet on my rear bumper from sugar land to college station.....parked in mud lot and it was still there when i finally noticed it after I got out of class!


 :walkingsmYOU WERE A STUDENT PARKED IN A MUD LOT! THEY KNEW IT WAS EMPTY.


----------



## TheSampsonator

*Everyone's favorite tow truckâ€¦Chocolate Thug Love...*

Chocolate Thug Love...


----------



## TexasVines

a lot of stuff on these cars basically says "please pull me over"


----------



## 24Buds

I-10 @ Dairy Ashford. Not sure what this thing is or what its for....


----------



## TexasCurt

I'm guessing HOT TUB!!! Gotta have your ho's in the back sippin' Courvoisier as you roll to the club.



24Buds said:


> I-10 @ Dairy Ashford. Not sure what this thing is or what its for....


----------



## rhammock

In da hood!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carryyourbooks

Don't know if they are headed for delivery or auction.....


----------



## bubbas kenner

*Oh Lawd*

Rolling on 610 east at 65.


----------



## smokinguntoo

sgrem said:


> I left my wallet on my rear bumper from sugar land to college station.....parked in mud lot and it was still there when i finally noticed it after I got out of class!


See what happens when you're in close proximity to us Aggies. Enter College Station, leave brain at home.

SG2


----------



## smokinguntoo

24Buds said:


> I-10 @ Dairy Ashford. Not sure what this thing is or what its for....


Called a DTS Flower Car. Some used ones on funeralcartrader.com.

SG2


----------



## 24Buds

smokinguntoo said:


> Called a DTS Flower Car. Some used ones on funeralcartrader.com.
> 
> SG2


Well there you have it. I was impressed with the metal work, so I figured it was done by a pro. Now I understand it. Thanks!


----------



## Kenner 23

Being asked to write the insurance coverage on this beauty and he is calling it his "boat house". Something tells me the only thing in this "boat house" that is up to code is the "bus windows".hwell:


----------



## smokinguntoo

24Buds said:


> Well there you have it. I was impressed with the metal work, so I figured it was done by a pro. Now I understand it. Thanks!


That is some primo sheet metal work. Spare no expense.
SG2


----------



## trodery

I know one of you wants this truck but I doubt you will come out of the closet to say so 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24Buds

trodery said:


> I know one of you wants this truck but I doubt you will come out of the closet to say so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Want? Its mine!


----------



## trodery

24Buds said:


> Want? Its mine!


I thought I recognized you! :rotfl:


----------



## HoustonKid

Saw this bad boy on Repsdorph today.


----------



## bjones2571

Saws this one a couple of days ago


And this hard core offroader.


----------



## HoustonKid

The 4Runner looks like all show no go.


----------



## TexasVines

HoustonKid said:


> The 4Runner looks like all show no go.


a lot of times on TV shows in foreign places when they are taking one of those or similar they are usually pretty factory overall they are not jacked up with huge tires ect on them

at the most they will have racks for more baggage, some fuel like this one and a snorkel kit if in a place that might need that


----------



## bjones2571

TexasVines said:


> a lot of times on TV shows in foreign places when they are taking one of those or similar they are usually pretty factory overall they are not jacked up with huge tires ect on them
> 
> at the most they will have racks for more baggage, some fuel like this one and a snorkel kit if in a place that might need that


Yeah, well this one was over by Kim Son across 59 from downtown. No snorkel kit necessary. ...


----------



## HoustonKid

Downtown Houston this morning. Just cruising through bumper to bumper traffic.


----------



## Bearkat

I-45 in The Woodlands. Some kind of homemade Prius.


----------



## Sgrem

Looks like a Taurus camper.


----------



## carryyourbooks

Aint she purrrrrdy????


----------



## FINNFOWLER

24Buds said:


> Want? Its mine!


[/quote]Originally Posted by *trodery*  
_I know one of you wants this truck but I doubt you will come out of the closet to say so
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk_
[/quote]

24Buds....


----------



## sweenyite

HoustonKid said:


> Downtown Houston this morning. Just cruising through bumper to bumper traffic.


He ordered takeout.


----------



## ossnap

not my pic but felt it belonged here...


----------



## MarkU

Bearkat said:


> I-45 in The Woodlands. Some kind of homemade Prius.


LOL! Gotto love the carbon fiber bed sheet wrap. Green to you sir!


----------



## MEGABITE

ossnap said:


> not my pic but felt it belonged here...


Where's a big hunk of retread when you need one?


----------



## TXXpress

ossnap said:


>


I might have to hit the window washer button for a minute while I traveled in front of that jackrabbit! :rotfl:


----------



## Doubleover

carryyourbooks said:


> Aint she purrrrrdy????


Looks like there was a little bangin of some sort happening on that hood!!!!!In da hood


----------



## RedXCross

ossnap said:


> not my pic but felt it belonged here...


 Would have made an awesome throw for my melting Ice cream cone , Homey!


----------



## MEGABITE

Limeys  haha


----------



## Bozo

HoustonKid said:


> Downtown Houston this morning. Just cruising through bumper to bumper traffic.


That old country song about charlotte came to mind..."and we wuz swangin', swangin'.."


----------



## Buffett Fan

this morning on 290...


----------



## Fuelin

Probably not headed to work...


----------



## Steven H

So how long for him to change one of those if he gets a flat? Oh thats right he probably has AAA and calls them for roadside.


----------



## finkikin

Beltway 8 close to 249


----------



## MEGABITE

Seems legit. ha


----------



## TexasCajun

AHAHAha, especially since "The Lone State" is hand written in. Guess they forgot the "Star". At least Texas is spelled correctly.


----------



## SpikeMike

Why do I feel like if I tried something like that, I'd get pulled over immediately, ticketed, and probably have the car impounded?


----------



## Knot Kidding

You choose.


----------



## MarkU

So is it a police car, or cab? Will it take you home, or to jail?


----------



## UnclePoPo

So, if you get in the front seat your in the police car and go to jail BUT if you get in the back seat your in a taxi and he has to take you home??hwell:


----------



## Bearkat

finkikin said:


> Beltway 8 close to 249


There is a truck like that around me but has hot pink wheels. :rotfl:


----------



## Mystic34

finkikin said:


> Beltway 8 close to 249


Was he still pulling another vehicle? Seen that truck going up 59 on Sunday.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep

finkikin said:


> Beltway 8 close to 249


I'll wager he owns a pair of shoes to match. I just don't get the "color" thing with kids these days.


----------



## bjones2571

Worthy 2 Keep said:


> I'll wager he owns a pair of shoes to match. I just don't get the "color" thing with kids these days.


Those shoes are a lot cooler than that truck!


----------



## laguna24

I'm kinda confused on this one....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finkikin

Mystic34 said:


> Was he still pulling another vehicle? Seen that truck going up 59 on Sunday.


He was pulling a trailer, didn't notice what was on it.


----------



## HoustonKid

Bay Area near 45.


----------



## iridered2003

HoustonKid said:


> Bay Area near 45.


put some mud tires on this POS and lets hit it hard


----------



## artys_only

Fool and his money will soon part !


----------



## HoustonKid

Had Louisiana tags.


----------



## WildThings

finkikin said:


> Beltway 8 close to 249


Want a picture of it in it's driveway - its right down the street from me


----------



## 71 Fish

Bearkat said:


> There is a truck like that around me but has hot pink wheels. :rotfl:


Reminds me of an RC truck


----------



## Rfortson

Bearkat said:


> There is a truck like that around me but has hot pink wheels. :rotfl:


I think that's the owner of maxxed out performance in Baytown


----------



## bjones2571

Pretty Cool!


----------



## Poon Chaser

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser

**** Chaser said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Inspector Clouseau?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid

I-10 yesterday east of Houston.


----------



## TexasVines

HoustonKid said:


> I-10 yesterday east of Houston.


OUCH!

I guess maybe some of the rear duals were low on air and started to rub and caught fire right under the gas tank of that maroon car :ac550:


----------



## HoustonKid

Not sure but it was burning. My brother drove by about 30 minutes later and said it was out but all of the cars where charred and burnt completely up. 

As I rolled by DPS just arrived and I saw 2 fire trucks rolling from Winnie headed that way. 

For the heck of it here are some white walls for your Audi. Houston Ave and Washington Ave on Friday.


----------



## trevman

I got to see the burning rig yesterday to on the way back from Louisiana!


----------



## newtron

*I don't even want to guess*

On the Seawall in G Town


----------



## cklimpt

Home Depot Spring Branch


----------



## MEGABITE

Loaded for bear


----------



## spuds

On 146 Friday.

Must have won the booby prize after watching Jurassic World.


----------



## surf_ox

Also on 146 yesterday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback

spuds said:


> On 146 Friday.
> 
> Must have won the booby prize after watching Jurassic World.


Are the closing of the last Sinclair.


----------



## salth2o

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarr Balls

spuds said:


> On 146 Friday.
> 
> Must have won the booby prize after watching Jurassic World.


Dino was sitting on West Main in LaPorte this afternoon. On the sidewalk in front of an antiques resale place.


----------



## speckle-catcher




----------



## Knot Kidding

Saw this yesterday.


----------



## HoustonKid

speckle-catcher said:


>


Hey, f you too. LOL


----------



## carryyourbooks

My daughter sux at taking pics. but you get the idea...

second one was a trailer full of scrap metal with a "car" weight on top of it to keep the sheet metal from flying out.


----------



## TexasVines

I thought post #1092 was the dumbest thing I had seen in a long time....then I saw post #1093 :headknock


----------



## carryyourbooks

TexasVines said:


> I thought post #1092 was the dumbest thing I had seen in a long time....then I saw post #1093 :headknock


Check out this one.


----------



## zeos386sx

salth2o said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so that's how tow trucks are made.


----------



## TexasVines

carryyourbooks said:


> Check out this one.


that is just the ugliest

the other 2 look extremely unsafe


----------



## apbubba

carryyourbooks said:


> Check out this one.


:walkingsm Is it a Buick?


----------



## TexasVines

apbubba said:


> :walkingsm Is it a Buick?


no main cheby :walkingsm


----------



## carryyourbooks

apbubba said:


> :walkingsm Is it a Buick?





TexasVines said:


> no main cheby :walkingsm


I believe "chabby" is the correct spelling.


----------



## HoustonKid

Am I missing something???? 610 near ML King today.


----------



## TexasVines

HoustonKid said:


> *Am I missing something????* 610 near ML King today.


if you hang out near there long enough you will be :walkingsm


----------



## trodery

I found DEATH today!


----------



## MEGABITE

^Who knew The Grim Reaper was a Buc-ees fan? Huh


----------



## prokat




----------



## RDN

HoustonKid said:


> Am I missing something???? 610 near ML King today.


This is actually fairly common, even if it is a violation. Mainly when empty. Probably had a blowout and no spare, took off the bad tire and roll on down the road to the nearest tire shop.


----------



## MEGABITE

gom1 said:


>


Put some Michelob Ultra on the outriggers and go trolling for ladies. :slimer:


----------



## bjones2571

gom1 said:


>


Awesome. I like the fighting chair.


----------



## marshhunter

Had out of state plates on the trailer too... Not telling how far he drove like that. I never could catch back up to him due to htown traffic.


----------



## captnickm

Olsld school firetruck.


----------



## MEGABITE

Going 65 on 290


----------



## TXXpress

That was almost standard operation procedure when we were kids in the summer.



MEGABITE said:


> Going 65 on 290


----------



## cubera

TXXpress said:


> That was almost standard operation procedure when we were kids in the summer.


Back in the day that truck could have been packed shoulder to shoulder rain or shine, hot or cold with inmates from the old "P Farm" on Maykawa Road on their way to clean ditches.
That all stopped when it was declared to be cruel and unusual punishment. They were replace with contractors.


----------



## muney pit

marshhunter said:


> Had out of state plates on the trailer too... Not telling how far he drove like that. I never could catch back up to him due to htown traffic.


Must have alot of tongue weight


----------



## texxmark

Saw this guy in Conroe


----------



## hippyfisher

I finally get to add one to this thread. Seen at the HEB in West Pearland.


----------



## Steven H

I want that one to be my sons first car, wonder if it for sale?


----------



## Bozo

hippyfisher said:


> I finally get to add one to this thread. Seen at the HEB in West Pearland.


That heap is 100% awesome.


----------



## MEGABITE

HAHA I can imagine a mechanic's face when he brings her in for inspection.


----------



## mrau

Bozo said:


> That heap is 100% awesome.


And I bet he never has issues merging in with traffic.


----------



## iridered2003

hippyfisher said:


> I finally get to add one to this thread. Seen at the HEB in West Pearland.


that's some madmax right there:rotfl:


----------



## TXXpress

hippyfisher said:


> I finally get to add one to this thread. Seen at the HEB in West Pearland.


That's got WIN-WIN-WIN written all over it! Lock up your daughters!

:rotfl:


----------



## jamisjockey

hippyfisher said:


> I finally get to add one to this thread. Seen at the HEB in West Pearland.


I've seen it there before.


----------



## MEGABITE

Bostonian visiting :slimer:


----------



## Squid94

Not Houston, but too good not to post. Rollin' coal in the 4 banger!


----------



## rattletrap

salth2o said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


mommy, where do tow trucks come from ???


----------



## Bozo

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## bruteman

Seen in Crosby.


----------



## On Time Too

hippyfisher said:


> I finally get to add one to this thread. Seen at the HEB in West Pearland.


The only thing wrong with that car is the tires are overinflated.


----------



## bjones2571

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## muney pit

I didnt get the pic but a truck had a 30'+ cyclone gate straped to the passenger side of his truck going down 59 in Humble yesterday. Guess the trailor was to short to use. lol


----------



## TexasVines

bjones2571 said:


> View attachment 2453466
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


what is that horrid thing?


----------



## Robert.Parson

TexasVines said:


> what is that horrid thing?


Looks like a LEO with those wheels.
But It doesn't look like it has exempt plates . . . .


----------



## SpikeMike

i think that's from the company that builds british taxi cabs


----------



## mercenarymedic2105

hippyfisher said:


> I finally get to add one to this thread. Seen at the HEB in West Pearland.


That car has been around north Brazoria County for at least 20 years. I remember seeing it on 288nb when I was young riding into Houston with my mom in the mornings.


----------



## surf_ox

No idea what color this is called.









Baytown crossing Garth rd.

--------------

Fame is a vapor, popularity an accident, and riches take wings. Only one thing endures and that is character.


----------



## muney pit

surf_ox said:


> No idea what color this is called.
> 
> View attachment 2454202
> 
> 
> Baytown crossing Garth rd.
> 
> --------------
> 
> Fame is a vapor, popularity an accident, and riches take wings. Only one thing endures and that is character.


Thats "Ima pimp yo"


----------



## FINNFOWLER

surf_ox said:


> No idea what color this is called.
> 
> View attachment 2454202
> 
> 
> Baytown crossing Garth rd.


Electric Pepto Bismol


----------



## Knot Kidding

Bozo said:


> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


His whole family is a bunch of packers.


----------



## iridered2003

surf_ox said:


> no idea what color this is called.
> 
> View attachment 2454202
> 
> 
> baytown crossing garth rd.
> 
> --------------
> 
> fame is a vapor, popularity an accident, and riches take wings. Only one thing endures and that is character.


 barney


----------



## iridered2003

not on a Houston highway, but on da bayou. guys got one of those 10 by 10 junk popup things on da boat:rotfl:


----------



## iridered2003

he took a pic of us while my wife took a pic of him


----------



## surf_ox

Very rarely do you see someone and wonder if it's someone who's car has been posted in this thread.

In new HEB on fry rd.









And you wonder. Could it be the driver of the packer jeep. Then you check out and head to your truck and there it is.









--------------

Fame is a vapor, popularity an accident, and riches take wings. Only one thing endures and that is character.


----------



## FINNFOWLER

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^That is dedicated fan right there!


----------



## Gemini8

wow..what are the odds!!!


----------



## Fishtexx

Only thing he miss'in is the cheese head hat!!!


----------



## Harbormaster




----------



## bjones2571

parsrobc said:


> Looks like a LEO with those wheels.
> But It doesn't look like it has exempt plates . . . .












I googled and its an MV-1. Car designed for the disabled.
http://www.mv-1.us/


----------



## atcfisherman

surf_ox said:


> Very rarely do you see someone and wonder if it's someone who's car has been posted in this thread.
> 
> In new HEB on fry rd.
> 
> View attachment 2455674
> 
> 
> And you wonder. Could it be the driver of the packer jeep. Then you check out and head to your truck and there it is.
> 
> View attachment 2455682
> 
> 
> --------------
> 
> Fame is a vapor, popularity an accident, and riches take wings. Only one thing endures and that is character.


Is that Ceelo Green???


----------



## surf_ox

atcfisherman said:


> Is that Ceelo Green???


Didn't ask for ID. Next time I'll get him to pose for a pic.

--------------

Fame is a vapor, popularity an accident, and riches take wings. Only one thing endures and that is character.


----------



## cubera

bjones2571 said:


> I googled and its an MV-1. Car designed for the disabled.
> http://www.mv-1.us/


Never knew there was such a thing.
Learned something new today.


----------



## MEGABITE

surf_ox said:


> No idea what color this is called.


Purple Drank


----------



## marshhunter




----------



## Harbormaster

Found a couple


----------



## MEGABITE

.


----------



## Bozo

MEGABITE said:


> .


Awesome license plate addition.


----------



## HoustonKid

D B for D bag I assume.....


----------



## cubera

And now there's two of them. 









Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## Knot Kidding

HoustonKid said:


> D B for D bag I assume.....


Bet the mirrors were in the upright position too!


----------



## indaskinny

Knot Kidding said:


> Bet the mirrors were in the upright position too!


...


----------



## spuds

Waiting for Buffalo Bayou Brewery to open Saturday and heard a loud TH-WONK!!!

There was a security guard standing on the sidewalk at the corner and he said he saw the guy texting and not paying attention.

We were able to help push him out.


----------



## cubera

Houston pot hole?


----------



## Andy777

My favorite. Everything matches... even the recycling bin.


----------



## spuds

cubera said:


> Houston pot hole?


Houston ditch.


----------



## spuds

Isn't it a bit early to be bringing out the Santa Clause car?


----------



## TexasVines

spuds said:


> Waiting for Buffalo Bayou Brewery to open Saturday and heard a loud TH-WONK!!!
> 
> There was a security guard standing on the sidewalk at the corner and he said he saw the guy texting and not paying attention.
> 
> We were able to help push him out.


if I knew he was txting I would not have helped I would have hoped he had to get a wrecker and pay the "stupid tax"


----------



## Harbormaster




----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

Harbormaster said:


>


Registration and inspection expired.


----------



## Harbormaster

Jay Baker said:


> Registration and inspection expired.


I'm headed your way in the morning


----------



## oOslikOo

Jay Baker said:


> Registration and inspection expired.


Pic was taken in June


----------



## Reloading

Big Truck driver! Probably has a class C :rotfl:


----------



## bigbarr

cubera said:


> And now there's two of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


Cousin Eddie is in town!!!


----------



## Last Drift

Saw this one on I 45 near the Woodlands. Out of curiosity I pulled up to find an old couple driving. I laughed my *** off...


----------



## Sgrem

bigbarr said:


> Cousin Eddie is in town!!!


That there Clark is a R. V. ....don't you go fallin in love with it neither.....we're takin her with us when we leave here next month.


----------



## MarkU

sgrem said:


> That there Clark is a R. V. ....don't you go fallin in love with it neither.....we're takin her with us when we leave here next month.


LOL! Green to you sir!


----------



## muney pit

Reloading said:


> Big Truck driver! Probably has a class C :rotfl:


I dont get why people have a problem with these stacks. If the guy want it on his own truck whats the deal. Nothing i would want but not gonna make it out to be a bad thing. Isnt any worse than those farting import cars running around with the loud exhaust. Not my cup of tea but not gonna fault them for makeing it there own.


----------



## Fishtexx

Its not the stacks, its the idiot rolling the coal out of them at every opportunity.


----------



## chumy

muney pit said:


> I dont get why people have a problem with these stacks. If the guy want it on his own truck whats the deal. Nothing i would want but not gonna make it out to be a bad thing. Isnt any worse than those farting import cars running around with the loud exhaust. Not my cup of tea but not gonna fault them for makeing it there own.


Kind of like hanging balls of the hitch, its looks stupid and serves no purpose.


----------



## WilliamH

Needs a "Wide Load" banner.


----------



## MEGABITE

^Hope he hits one of those gas station concrete posts ASAP


----------



## FINNFOWLER

They should always have plenty of room to open their doors in any parking lot. If they don't have the handicap placard.:headknock

NO wait....I think I see it hanging off the rearview mirror!


----------



## 24Buds

so I got to thinking, what does a set of those awesome rims go for. I want to roll like that in my F150, so I looked them up. Local at that!

http://www.texanwirewheels.com/product/20-inch-84s-giraffe-poke-g15/

I may need to sell the truck to afford them


----------



## Mont

How to turn left on a State Highway from the right turn only lane. Yes, she's blonde.


----------



## ChasingReds

24Buds said:


> so I got to thinking, what does a set of those awesome rims go for. I want to roll like that in my F150, so I looked them up. Local at that!
> 
> http://www.texanwirewheels.com/product/20-inch-84s-giraffe-poke-g15/
> 
> I may need to sell the truck to afford them


WOW, dats expensive! Wonder if it would look silly if I added one at a time as I could afford them (at the very least, it'd get my truck on this thread).


----------



## TexasVines

ChasingReds said:


> WOW, dats expensive! Wonder if it would look silly if I added one at a time as I could afford them (at the very least, it'd get my truck on this thread).


I think that price is for the set of 4

I believe the comment about the "single" with a set of four is if you are going total ghetto and need a 5th to put on your trunk like a carriage wheel storage

I thought that was per rim, but if you click add to cart it is that same price and they are only sold by the set

I might be wrong ghetto people might be stupid enough to pay $14,000+ for rims on cars not worth that.....hell most of the cars are not worth $3,500


----------



## Fishtexx

ChasingReds said:


> WOW, dats expensive! Wonder if it would look silly if I added one at a time as I could afford them (at the very least, it'd get my truck on this thread).


I bet most of those thugs rent 'em, pay by the week! $4000 worth the wheels on $1500 car! Catch that rent cash on the street, oboma got the food, crib rent, and sail fone.


----------



## Reloading

muney pit said:


> I dont get why people have a problem with these stacks. If the guy want it on his own truck whats the deal. Nothing i would want but not gonna make it out to be a bad thing. Isnt any worse than those farting import cars running around with the loud exhaust. Not my cup of tea but not gonna fault them for makeing it there own.


I don't have a problem with it, I think it's hilarious. That truck comes with one 3.5" exhaust pipe and runs just fine, but two 8" stacks make it more cool. He also has 24.5" "big truck" wheels all the way around, with highway tread tires that make the 4x4 useless on anything but dry ground. Another totally useless cool mod. The truck is sitting many inches higher than it came, to the point that the OEM mud flaps are now a violation because they are not close enough to the pavement. And that trailer ball mount with the 12" drop? Another useless piece. In summary the truck has been made useless and is nothing more than cool.


----------



## ChasingReds

TexasVines said:


> I think that price is for the set of 4
> 
> I believe the comment about the "single" with a set of four is if you are going total ghetto and need a 5th to put on your trunk like a carriage wheel storage
> 
> I thought that was per rim, but if you click add to cart it is that same price and they are only sold by the set
> 
> I might be wrong ghetto people might be stupid enough to pay $14,000+ for rims on cars not worth that.....hell most of the cars are not worth $3,500


Cool, that makes it better! Have to think about putting it on the spare under the truck, bet it'd leave a huge gash on the boat ramp though


----------



## TexasVines

ChasingReds said:


> Cool, that makes it better! *Have to think about putting it on the spare under the truck*, bet it'd leave a huge gash on the boat ramp though


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## g1texas

Harbormaster said:


>


other than the picture taker following too close, what should I be looking for in this pic?


----------



## smokinguntoo

WilliamH said:


> Needs a "Wide Load" banner.


Those are the "Super Extended Models" and double in cost. They are handy for shredding unruly roadside recreational pharmaceutical vendors.

SG2


----------



## Rubberback

WilliamH said:


> Needs a "Wide Load" banner.


Wonder if he has any playing cards on them god forsaken rims.


----------



## ChasingReds

g1texas said:


> other than the picture taker following too close, what should I be looking for in this pic?


an updated beach pass?


----------



## kweber

Reloading said:


> Big Truck driver! Probably has a class C :rotfl:


 those big pipes are real good at catching rain-water... then when you fire it up, all the black slop flies all over the truck.


----------



## MEGABITE

g1texas said:


> other than the picture taker following too close, what should I be looking for in this pic?


Idiot running a red light. Bad.


----------



## g1texas

MEGABITE said:


> Idiot running a red light. Bad.


All the traffic lights facing the camera look red; how do we know (I am assuming you are talking about the ford truck) he is running a red light?


----------



## TranTheMan

WilliamH said:


> Needs a "Wide Load" banner.


These always remind me of the chariots in Ben-Hur movie.


----------



## MEGABITE

g1texas said:


> All the traffic lights facing the camera look red; how do we know (I am assuming you are talking about the ford truck) he is running a red light?


Now that i look at it again, it looks like he might have had a green arrow since there's another car traveling in that direction. My bad


----------



## 24Buds

ChasingReds said:


> WOW, dats expensive! Wonder if it would look silly if I added one at a time as I could afford them (at the very least, it'd get my truck on this thread).





TexasVines said:


> I think that price is for the set of 4
> 
> I believe the comment about the "single" with a set of four is if you are going total ghetto and need a 5th to put on your trunk like a carriage wheel storage
> 
> I thought that was per rim, but if you click add to cart it is that same price and they are only sold by the set
> 
> I might be wrong ghetto people might be stupid enough to pay $14,000+ for rims on cars not worth that.....hell most of the cars are not worth $3,500


yes its for 4 rims. Do all rims cost that much? I have never run anything other than what comes stock.

I am not 2cool I guess


----------



## g1texas

MEGABITE said:


> Now that i look at it again, it looks like he might have had a green arrow since there's another car traveling in that direction. *My bad*


No big deal.

I hope the OP chimes in and says what is going on in the pic. I keep looking at it like it's a Where's Waldo or something and I cant figure it out. I mean he went to the trouble of getting his camera out and then taking a pic so there has to be something there, right?


----------



## Shredded Evidence

Not a great pic but took this on 288 south toward LJ last week. Had Harley Davidson written all over it...... Had a long wheel base for sure.


----------



## Charlie in TX

Didn't get a picture of it but yesterday I saw a Ford Ranger duelly.


----------



## SHARKTEETH

Today on 59.


----------



## MEGABITE

^Probably heading to the game. 
0-0 Top of the 1st


----------



## batmaninja

Bingle and 290, going to turn those machines into $2 bills.


----------



## TexasVines

batmaninja said:


> Bingle and 290, going to turn those machines into $2 bills.


the only thing worse than that pic and the danger is the fact that there are morons on the road that will drive beside that fool at the same speed while they are at risk of that falling on them and more so they are subjecting others to having to drive behind that fool instead of passing them


----------



## salth2o

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forty

*Dang*



salth2o said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Saw this one on the loop 8 frontage rd today at Tidwell. He's still totin it around up there. It was hard to keep from runnin his arse over.
Sorry, didn't see that it was posted today. Thought that he couldn't find a place for it.


----------



## salth2o

Forty said:


> Saw this one on the loop 8 frontage rd today at Tidwell. He's still totin it around up there. It was hard to keep from runnin his arse over.


This was on Wallisville by BWY 8.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJGold1

Last Saturday evening i45N.


----------



## PhotoFish

I can play.

Took this one a couple weeks ago at Fry's in League City.


----------



## cklimpt

Who needs a custom paint job or wrap when you can use a bed sheet??


----------



## HoustonKid

How 'bout them Cowboys. 

This dog was enjoying his ride in 45S HOV today.


----------



## carryyourbooks

<singing> "Don't you wish your boyfriend was HOT like me?":headknock:rotfl:


----------



## My Little Big boat

Don't remember if we was on 610 or 10 but...


----------



## cubera

My neck was already sore.


----------



## MEGABITE

Whoops!


----------



## Steven H

Always wondered, think it eats the transmission on a big rig when going 45 or so and it comes to an abrupt stop. Saw this one the news, someone had to pee yesterday!


----------



## kweber

thought SA was messed up...
SA aint got nothin' on yall...
glad I don't have to go there...
what a freaking zoo.


----------



## gunsmoke11

Trinity


----------



## Y-Not

Steven H, those big rigs carry bridges all the time.


----------



## cubera

gunsmoke11 said:


> Trinity


Came off the Brokeback Ranch?


----------



## PhotoFish

kweber said:


> thought SA was messed up...
> SA aint got nothin' on yall...
> glad I don't have to go there...
> what a freaking zoo.


It's even scarier when you realize that the majority dont have insurance...


----------



## HoustonKid

Cause of the 45S closure this afternoon. Or at the very least a contributing factor.


----------



## catifishing

Today WLY & BW8.


----------



## dbarham

Monday morning in Fredericksburg


----------



## Sgrem

catifishing said:


> Today WLY & BW8.


Looks awesome but you know thats just HPD BBQ rig.....


----------



## Harbormaster

And they drive!


----------



## BigNate523

dbarham said:


> Monday morning in Fredericksburg


lol thats one cool pup


----------



## carryyourbooks

Say what????:rotfl:


----------



## SoberBrent

carryyourbooks said:


> Say what????:rotfl:


That had me fooled for a second!
I thought that was one of those parking lot light poles!


----------



## kweber

pretty sure he's been watching that Vegas rat-rod show w/the diesel hotrod...


----------



## boom!

Guy burned through an intersection with a bad crown in the road. He slid on the frame for a couple hundred yards. His wheel and tire were last seen east bound towards BW8.


----------



## dbarham

Seen these two dudes near luckenbach


----------



## jboehm

Sent from the far reaches of outerspace.


----------



## essayons75

Today in Gunspoint!


----------



## MEGABITE

Whew! That was a close one!


----------



## Creekfisher

*Crazy cars around houston!*

I saw this beautiful prius in midtown! Do the flames help the HP?
The 2 truck were on i-10 right past Katy! had to speed past them incase they dropped something.


----------



## cubera

It only gets better when they have a car in tow.


----------



## TexasVines

cubera said:


> It only gets better when they have a car in tow.


or another truck loaded up with more junk

the only good aspect to it is "they" are going back home and they are taking all that junk out of the USA with them


----------



## Sgrem

I saw a bus.....with another bus in tow on a tow bar. Those tow bars are rated at what like 5000 pounds....a bus weighs in probably closer to 15,000 pounds. Especially loaded full of junk/treasure now probably closer to 25,000 pounds....on a lil tow bar.

One guess which highway and direction they were traveling.....hhhmmmm


----------



## spuds

Parrot Pillion. He seemed to be enjoying it.

Cage was attached like a backpack.


----------



## hoosierplugger

Saw this in Pasadena this morning. There's a joke in there somewhere.


----------



## ChasingReds

just found a white cat w/black paws, guess it's the wrong one


----------



## Texas T

Saab in Mobile Alabama


----------



## Texas T

Pensacola Naval Air Station


----------



## skinnywaterfishin

carryyourbooks said:


> Say what????:rotfl:


The Clampetts going Salt Life!


----------



## 1fastmerc

Today at the Bass Pro in Pearland today

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1fastmerc

1fastmerc said:


> Today at the Bass Pro in Pearland today
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid

Hooters in Webster. Mirrors flipped out and all.


----------



## kweber

the new truck nutz...
see it all the time... and trash-can size exhaust tips, too.


----------



## Charlie in TX

Saw this hairy beast leaving Traders Village a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Ducatibilt

Pretty sure this guy is a Democrat.:rotfl:


----------



## Ducatibilt

Any idea why I thought this one was funny?


----------



## 24Buds

kickstand is an added option if you lost a wheel!


----------



## MEGABITE

When taking up one handicapped spot just isn't enough


----------



## fastpitch

WildCard07 said:


> View attachment 1761225
> View attachment 1761233
> View attachment 1761241
> 
> 
> Saw this classic driving down 35 from Pearland towards Alvin.


This is full blown awesomeness.


----------



## iridered2003

MEGABITE said:


> When taking up one handicapped spot just isn't enough


that's the one where you walk up and kick a big dent right in the door. I hate anyone who abuses the handicap parking.


----------



## batmaninja

I cut behind a retail center to beat some traffic, but they were doing some construction on the exit. I turned around, this dude tried to take another exit. He didn't quite make it.


----------



## MEGABITE

^haha What flag is that?


----------



## Mont

MEGABITE said:


> When taking up one handicapped spot just isn't enough


that's only one spot and he's probably doing that so he can open his door fully and use it to brace himself to get in.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

Mont said:


> that's only one spot and he's probably doing that so he can open his door fully and use it to brace himself to get in.


I thought that at first myself. Then I realized it was a corner spot so the other corner is covered because the truck is so long. I still wouldn't judge him for that. Not his fault is truck is longer than the spot lol


----------



## cklimpt

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> I thought that at first myself. Then I realized it was a corner spot so the other corner is covered because the truck is so long. I still wouldn't judge him for that. Not his fault is truck is longer than the spot lol


Did he have a permit though?


----------



## MEGABITE

cklimpt said:


> Did he have a permit though?


No placard


----------



## batmaninja

MEGABITE said:


> ^haha What flag is that?


Los Spurs, the hombre saw me taking pics and hid behind the T pole.


----------



## MEGABITE

batmaninja said:


> Los Spurs, the hombre saw me taking pics and hid behind the T pole.


HAHA It's not even basketball season yet. SMH

I didn't even notice him before


----------



## cubera

cklimpt said:


> Did he have a permit though?


He don't need no stinkin placard, he's from Louisiana.

Sent from my iPhone 6S using Tapatalk


----------



## Corky

MEGABITE said:


> When taking up one handicapped spot just isn't enough


I saw that guy when he was parking in that spot...believe it was day before yesterday when I was walking to lunch.


----------



## yakfisher

*....*

Well, this in austin and i am on my bike, but that is beside the point


----------



## cubera

Another take on hitches. 








Sent from my iPhone 6S using Tapatalk


----------



## cubera

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Knot Kidding

yakfisher said:


> Well, this in austin and i am on my bike, but that is beside the point


What is the point? Your photo is upside down (I can see the telephone pole with the transformers in the back ground)!!!!


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

Knot Kidding said:


> What is the point? Your photo is upside down (I can see the telephone pole with the transformers in the back ground)!!!!


Flipped it so you can see it better. Looks like the shocker to me lol


----------



## MarkU

Yup, the "Shocker!" LOL!


----------



## yakfisher

Shocker indeed. Thought somebody had taped over the finger..but nope , lights just burned out that way


----------



## CORNHUSKER

iridered2003 said:


> that's the one where you walk up and kick a big dent right in the door.
> 
> D A post of the week award winner!!!


----------



## muney pit

I thought for sure he'd back up but nope, just parked and left it sticking out


----------



## MEGABITE

Note: 1st time parking?


----------



## iridered2003

CORNHUSKER said:


> iridered2003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's the one where you walk up and kick a big dent right in the door.
> 
> D A post of the week award winner!!!
> 
> 
> 
> really? when you see a man have to push his handicap kid in a wheelchair with his hands burnt off into the street just to go around some AH that's blocked the sidewalk with his truck, you gonna come out to a dent.have a great day,DA
Click to expand...


----------



## CORNHUSKER

iridered2003 said:


> really? when you see a man have to push his handicap kid in a wheelchair with his hands burnt off into the street just to go around some AH that's blocked the sidewalk with his truck, you gonna come out to a dent.have a great day,DA


Correction, new D A post of the week award winner!!!


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

iridered2003 said:


> really? when you see a man have to push his handicap kid in a wheelchair with his hands burnt off into the street just to go around some AH that's blocked the sidewalk with his truck, you gonna come out to a dent.have a great day,DA


.


----------



## CORNHUSKER

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> .


 LMAO, Why beat the **** out of the car? It ain't the cars fault. The car didn't park itself there. Seems kinda chicken skrit to me. Why not wait for the owner and confront them. I mean that poor car can't even fight back.

:rotfl:


----------



## batmaninja

Dont really know what happened here, but I sure feel like I take my life in my hands when I get on 290 everyday. There is a wreck a month at this off ramp.


----------



## Bozo

I live closer to 290 than I10, but avoid 290 like the plague. I haven't driven on it in 3 months probably and it used to be a daily occurence.


----------



## Mont

All this talk of denting up people's trucks should have to deal with not being able to get around for a while and it might change your mind. I pulled into a handicap spot on Tuesday before I put my placard up and I could see everyone running their mouth. When it took me 10 minutes to get myself out of the truck and up on a crutch, they changed their tune. Things are not always what they appear at first. I normally park as far as I can away from the entrance of wherever I am going. Right now, saving even a few steps is greatness.


----------



## yakfisher

The lunacy continues in ATX


----------



## cubera

Lunacy you say?
I say it's in keeping the city slogan, "keep Austin weird".


----------



## yakfisher

cubera said:


> Lunacy you say?
> I say it's in keeping the city slogan, "keep Austin weird".


I am all about weird, but.....


----------



## cubera

All about weird, but going Commie a little much?


----------



## T_rout

Not sure what this is?!?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iridered2003

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> .


hank


----------



## yakfisher

cubera said:


> All about weird, but going Commie a little much?


Yep, this country is statist enough already :/


----------



## Mrschasintail

*Wharton actually*

This was in Wharton


----------



## Hollywood1053

Mrschasintail said:


> This was in Wharton


Wow.....


----------



## SYCO

That's close to Trouthunters place LOL


----------



## MEGABITE

.


----------



## Sgrem

Gotta be a short dude....seen in surfside/freeport.


----------



## TexasVines

MEGABITE said:


> quisha


which is worse.....that horrid car or that horrid name


----------



## HoustonKid

Never seen a Merc trciked out like that.


----------



## Buffett Fan

Just chuggin' along on Hempstead Rd. yesterday...


----------



## HoustonKid

What is this vehicle trying to detect? Seen this morning in Downtown Houston. Strobes on all corners and driving about 15 mph.

Found it. http://www.batterson.com/home

I still don't know what it was doing. No striping being put down??


----------



## HoustonKid

Need a crypt? Seen on 45S this afternoon.


----------



## batmaninja

Truck Nutz on a Vo

This guy really didnt want me to take his picture. Was thinking about buying the property (which is why I was taking pics of it), until this cat jumped out from behind the mattresses with his solo cup. Near antoine and hempstead.


----------



## Steven H

Finally got me an addition, but it was I-10 west near Seguin driving home yesterday.


----------



## goodable

Is anyone missing a loved one? If so, I'm sure they're in the back of that van.


----------



## prokat




----------



## cubera

Not Houston, Castroville this am.
Been seeing 3 of these cloaked test cars running around Utopia lately.
This is what you usually see in car magazines.


----------



## marshhunter

batmaninja said:


> I cut behind a retail center to beat some traffic, but they were doing some construction on the exit. I turned around, this dude tried to take another exit. He didn't quite make it.


Fairbanks and 290?


----------



## SpikeMike

cubera said:


> Not Houston, Castroville this am.
> Been seeing 3 of these cloaked test cars running around Utopia lately.
> This is what you usually see in car magazines.


Toyota?

Electric?


----------



## Robert.Parson

marshhunter said:


> Fairbanks and 290?


I thought the exact same thing...
behind the TWO AMIGO's right ?

this one as well...
10-21-2015 01:36 PM 
batmaninja 
Dont really know what happened here, but I sure feel like I take my life in my hands when I get on 290 everyday. There is a wreck a month at this off ramp.

looks like this was taken right out in front of Larry's Barbeque....

Robert


----------



## HoustonKid

Not the Google car. Must be the Government checking on us all. Bay Area just west of 45 this morning. Beware!!!!! Tin foil hat warning.


----------



## jl8200

I've seen this guy between lake Charles and Port Arthur. He must commute to the Casino in LC or something. It HAS to be the same Jeep. There is no way another one of those exists. The head lights are even green.



Knot Kidding said:


> His whole family is a bunch of packers.


----------



## cubera

HoustonKid said:


> Not the Google car. Must be the Government checking on us all. Bay Area just west of 45 this morning. Beware!!!!! Tin foil hat warning.


It's a Google car.
Wife said it passed our house in Pasadena the other day just as she stepped out the front door in her housecoat.
Don't know if she smiled or not.


----------



## kweber

SpikeMike said:


> Toyota?
> 
> Electric?


 test fleet vehicle...
the covers are to conceal un-released future body styles..
several test facilities around these parts..
one in Devine...
there was one close to D'Hanis...
General tire has a track S of Uvalde...
Uniroyal has/had one just N of Laredo..
Firestone has/had a track near Ft Stockton...
AJ Foyt used it a lot back yrs ago...
anyway, it's not unusual to see test cars around here..
sedans fitted w/deer guards are a dead give-away... 
I'd see them running at night...
they'd make a 500mi. loop at night...
testing tires, shocks, etc.


----------



## MEGABITE

cubera said:


> Not Houston, Castroville this am.
> Been seeing 3 of these cloaked test cars running around Utopia lately.
> This is what you usually see in car magazines.


Why is she parked up there like that? Did the vehicle croak on her? ha


----------



## Solodaddio

cubera said:


> Another take on hitches.
> View attachment 2541978
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6S using Tapatalk


Doesn't look like they grinded off the galvanized prior to weld, I wouldn't trust it. How many pecos do these hitches go for?


----------



## MEGABITE

How can you tell is someone is a vegan?

They tell you within the first 5 seconds of meeting them because they are so much better than you.


----------



## batmaninja

parsrobc said:


> I thought the exact same thing...
> behind the TWO AMIGO's right ?
> 
> looks like this was taken right out in front of Larry's Barbeque....
> 
> Robert


Yea right behind the Shipleys, that stays busy at surprisingly late hours.

Not Larrys, other side of 290.

But good eyes :ac550:


----------



## kweber

MEGABITE said:


> Why is she parked up there like that? Did the vehicle croak on her? ha


 probably because the windows are covered w/clear plastic...
too hard to see outta and easier to drive out w/out backing-up...
where it's parked is on the corner and farthest from the C-store...
maybe also going up 471 to 1283 and then to 16 then at Bandera(cant remember rd #)(1050?) head over to Cubera's place and back down 187 to maybe 140 or at Sabinal to 90 to 2200 to Devine...
I've seen those test cars between Del Rio and Angelo on 277..
83 N of Uvalde to Junction...
117 around Batesville.. 57 out towards Eagle Pass..
usually away from high population areas...


----------



## TexasVines

MEGABITE said:


> How can you tell is someone is a vegan?
> 
> They tell you within the first 5 seconds of meeting them because they are so much better than you.


if it is the mercedes.....hey cool leather seats!


----------



## Robert.Parson

*other side of 290.*



batmaninja said:


> Yea right behind the Shipleys, that stays busy at surprisingly late hours.
> 
> Not Larrys, other side of 290.
> 
> But good eyes :ac550:


gotcha ...

and that on ramp from Fairbanks to westbound 290.... jeez, I am really surprised that someone hasn't died there yet... If I aint headed to belt, I just stay on the feeder road. it just aint worth it to try and get on there...


----------



## ibtbone

Not a great photo but this is a truck pulling a bumper pull toy box travel trailer that is towing a motorcycle with the rear tire on the ground. Somehow the handlebars are strapped to the rear


----------



## Tennif Shoe

The better question is, why is it not in the TOY HAULER?


----------



## cubera

Tennif Shoe said:


> The better question is, why is it not in the TOY HAULER?


Maybe it's full of more toys.


----------



## Mont

Tennif Shoe said:


> The better question is, why is it not in the TOY HAULER?


because the golf cart is in there


----------



## Ducatibilt

I'm pretty sure there is one guy here that will recognize this 10' tall guy. :rotfl:


----------



## MEGABITE

Who needs some??


----------



## Zach

Ducatibilt said:


> I'm pretty sure there is one guy here that will recognize this 10' tall guy. :rotfl:


 I might know that guy


----------



## MEGABITE

70 mph on Highway 6. The table was flapping like crazy


----------



## HoustonKid

Just cruising around the east side of H-Town today.


----------



## mackattack

must be a family heirloom...


----------



## Knot Kidding

HoustonKid said:


> Not the Google car. Must be the Government checking on us all. Bay Area just west of 45 this morning. Beware!!!!! Tin foil hat warning.


That's an Uber mapping car Saw two in the last week. They're making they're own version of street view (all three the same type of vehicle).


----------



## dbarham

Seen one of them last monday

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cklimpt

on 59 just north of town. I guess he had to get the wheeler to the dear lease for the weekend!


----------



## trapper67

*Today*

On 59


----------



## jjtroutkiller

MEGABITE said:


> How can you tell is someone is a vegan?
> 
> They tell you within the first 5 seconds of meeting them because they are so much better than you.


**** a black two door Mercedes and it even has a vegan sticker, that is like a trophy target in rush hour. :rotfl:


----------



## g1texas




----------



## cubera

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## CRGR

What in the world is he pulling?


----------



## carryyourbooks

HoustonKid said:


> What is this vehicle trying to detect? Seen this morning in Downtown Houston. Strobes on all corners and driving about 15 mph.
> 
> Found it. http://www.batterson.com/home
> 
> I still don't know what it was doing. No striping being put down??


pot holes


----------



## Sgrem

DPS or TXDOT or someone has to put an end to that miracle. Pull the pins and steal that for the safety of us all.


----------



## TexasVines

I can't imagine those bolts and washers are any type of quality grade to do that job and even if they were grade 8 or good quality I doubt that setup comes close to getting the strength out of any quality of bolt

also I like how there is angled reinforcement between the large back plate for all that mess and the square tubing for the hitch. but there is no similar reinforcement for the vertical tube that comes up from the actual trailer hitch to that jumbled mess even though that jumbled mess extends way out past the vertical tube from the first hitch and thus there is a lot of stress on that vertical tube


----------



## MEGABITE

.


----------



## FishingMudGuy

Almost missed this one.


----------



## Buffett Fan

FishingMudGuy said:


> Almost missed this one.


Isn't that the guy from "Street Outlaws" ? LOL :rotfl:


----------



## Sgrem

The training wheels are awesome....or is that just how they made duallys back then.....


----------



## MEGABITE

Big Ol Baby on board ha


----------



## FishingMudGuy

MEGABITE said:


> Big Ol Baby on board ha


Could be a 2cooler. LOL.


----------



## carryyourbooks

FishingMudGuy said:


> Could be a 2cooler. LOL.


For sure with that big ol' melon.


----------



## Fishtexx

MEGABITE said:


> Big Ol Baby on board ha


That you Trodery? lol


----------



## FishingMudGuy

Fishtexx said:


> That you Trodery? lol


I didn't want to mention any names, but you kind of read my mind. :rotfl:


----------



## trodery

Fishtexx said:


> That you Trodery? lol





FishingMudGuy said:


> I didn't want to mention any names, but you kind of read my mind. :rotfl:


LOL, when I seen that picture I was wondering if it was me also! Kinda looks like the back of my head!


----------



## HoustonKid

CRGR said:


> What in the world is he pulling?


I would say just about anything they wanted to for a little bit anyway.


----------



## TrailChaser

I took this pic while driving around the morning after hurricane Ike blew thru Houston.

Alief area.


----------



## El First Draw

That hitch, that Cubera posted belongs to renter of mine in College Station. Yes an AGGIE, it is on a small pickup, does not pull any thing with it. He did not like people tail gating him to close so he put that on to deter them. Has built it in about three or four stages. I asked him once how much he had in it, wasn't sure, daddy's money.


----------



## bubbas kenner

Ducatibilt said:


> Any idea why I thought this one was funny?


No but it sure looks awesome.


----------



## surf_ox

cubera said:


> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


That's like $40 in washers

Could hold a spur of the moment washer tournament at deer camp.

--------------

Merry CHRISTmas everyone!!!! Remember HE is the reason for the season.


----------



## cubera

El First Draw said:


> That hitch, that Cubera posted belongs to renter of mine in College Station. Yes an AGGIE, it is on a small pickup, does not pull any thing with it. He did not like people tail gating him to close so he put that on to deter them. Has built it in about three or four stages. I asked him once how much he had in it, wasn't sure, daddy's money.


Small world time again.


----------



## MEGABITE

El First Draw said:


> That hitch, that Cubera posted belongs to renter of mine in College Station. Yes an AGGIE, it is on a small pickup, does not pull any thing with it. He did not like people tail gating him to close so he put that on to deter them. Has built it in about three or four stages. I asked him once how much he had in it, wasn't sure, daddy's money.


All of that and no locking pins.


----------



## wisslbritches

*Tail Gate TV!*

Not mine but it IS Houston


----------



## MEGABITE

Oh lawd haha


----------



## Bearkat

That's pimp!


----------



## Wildbilltx

Bugle boy


----------



## TexasVines

wisslbritches said:


> Not mine but it IS Houston


**** like that should be illegal while driving along with all the stupid colored lights ect

there are box trucks where I live that just popped up that have huge screens on the sides for advertising and I am pretty sure one is only for advertising as the box is really narrow about 4' or 5' wide

I know that is common in Vegas for advertising prostitutes ect, but GO AWAY it is a huge distraction especially as bright as LEDs are now


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Saw this guy hauling this big load of plywood / tables or something on I10 going towards SA from the NW side yesterday. At least he had a couple of big straps on it. .



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubera

Mexico bound.


----------



## Fuelin

Dollar spinners on the limo boyz


----------



## Buffett Fan

no words...


----------



## Mont

TexasVines said:


> **** like that should be illegal while driving along with all the stupid colored lights ect
> 
> there are box trucks where I live that just popped up that have huge screens on the sides for advertising and I am pretty sure one is only for advertising as the box is really narrow about 4' or 5' wide
> 
> I know that is common in Vegas for advertising prostitutes ect, but GO AWAY it is a huge distraction especially as bright as LEDs are now


They are called mobile billboards. 
http://www.truckads.com/mobile_billboards.htm


----------



## StinkBait

Buffett Fan said:


> no words...


That's Gilbert!


----------



## HoustonKid

Who knew Ford made a turbo truck????? 45S Hov today. I knew they had an eco engine, but turbo..... Glad I saw that our I would have not known.


----------



## Solodaddio

HoustonKid said:


> Who knew Ford made a turbo truck????? 45S Hov today. I knew they had an eco engine, but turbo..... Glad I saw that our I would have not known.


I bet it had the stick on air vent things on the front fenders. Those annoy the chit out of me!


----------



## 9121SS

Solodaddio said:


> I bet it had the stick on air vent things on the front fenders. Those annoy the chit out of me!


Me too. I just can't stand it for some reason.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep

HoustonKid said:


> Who knew Ford made a turbo truck????? 45S Hov today. I knew they had an eco engine, but turbo..... Glad I saw that our I would have not known.


Did it have Ozone on the driver side?


----------



## Solodaddio

9121SS said:


> Me too. I just can't stand it for some reason.


Why would you violate a fender in such a cheap tacky manner! And then to think your on a pimp your ride streak, goofballs! Usually you see them on a ghetto ride but I cringe even more seeing them on a classy vehichle.


----------



## NaClH2O

HoustonKid said:


> Who knew Ford made a turbo truck????? 45S Hov today. I knew they had an eco engine, but turbo..... Glad I saw that our I would have not known.


Well, if that truck has an eco-boost engine, it is a _Turbo_. In fact, it's a turbocharged V6. Still a stupid thing to add to a truck.


----------



## Mont

Solodaddio said:


> I bet it had the stick on air vent things on the front fenders. Those annoy the chit out of me!


Buick put those on years ago to tell you what engine it had. Funny how things catch back on. Same with all the Monster trucks today. They went out of style for a while but are back everywhere again.


----------



## Bozo

NaClH2O said:


> Well, if that truck has an eco-boost engine, it is a _Turbo_. In fact, it's a turbocharged V6. Still a stupid thing to add to a truck.


yep, twin turbos to be exact.


----------



## txteltech

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solodaddio

Mont said:


> Buick put those on years ago to tell you what engine it had. Funny how things catch back on. Same with all the Monster trucks today. They went out of style for a while but are back everywhere again.


Yeah and those beautiful buicks made a statement and looked good! I like the jacked up trucks but for a daily driver I prefer to be closer to the ground. To high off the ground especially in windy conditions going 80+ mph throws off my equilibrium! I'm on the pavement more than 95% of the time so I don't need off road tires nor a ladder for my ride. But at least they look cool!


----------



## HoustonKid

NaClH2O said:


> Well, if that truck has an eco-boost engine, it is a _Turbo_. In fact, it's a turbocharged V6. Still a stupid thing to add to a truck.


I guess my sarcasm does not translate well over the key board sometimes.


----------



## carryyourbooks

Spotted a 2cool wanna be today.........


----------



## boom!

Going to build a concrete truck.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

txteltech said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What am I missing?


----------



## MarkU

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> What am I missing?


I agree, I've been wondering the same thing since the OP?


----------



## steve holchak

MarkU said:


> I agree, I've been wondering the same thing since the OP?


Where's the shaft/prop.?


----------



## bg

steve holchak said:


> Where's the shaft/prop.?


Looks like a mud motor that's been turned inside out so that it's not dragging on the street. I'm not sure how else you'd tow a boat with a mud motor on it.


----------



## Ozzy one

I was wondering why they have such a big *** dually towing the 11" (12"?) tired dinghy???? I suppose you look in the rear view and you'll see it, but not the side mirrors!

Here is someone's new boat motor??


----------



## cwhitney

Ozzy one said:


> I was wondering why they have such a big *** dually towing the 11" (12"?) tired dinghy????


I noticed the same thing. Then I looked at the license plate on the trailer - 101 = LOL


----------



## MEGABITE

Not crazy, but very satisfying...last second cutter from the 59 spur gets pulled over. 






(I didn't take vid, by the way)


----------



## Bozo

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> What am I missing?


I thought it was that the high center tail light is out. Other than that, looks like a good time about to happen or just ended is all to me.


----------



## Bozo

Ozzy one said:


> I was wondering why they have such a big *** dually towing the 11" (12"?) tired dinghy???? I suppose you look in the rear view and you'll see it, but not the side mirrors!
> 
> Here is someone's new boat motor??


That's a monster!


----------



## Kenner 23

X-PoPo car turned into a Swanga complete with wire cage in rear seat and push bar/necked gurl on hood for class.


----------



## MEGABITE

^3rd Ward Vice Squad. ha!


----------



## Newbomb Turk

Vatos of Rampart...


----------



## HoustonKid

Don't think he like his pic being taken.


----------



## Kenner 23

HoustonKid said:


> Don't think he like his pic being taken.


Yeah, She was mouthing off as I was snapin that pic. Wifey got all up tite so I reminded her I had a pistol in da doe and really did not care. Looking so stupid they shouldn't mind getting their photo took.


----------



## TexasVines

R Little said:


> Yeah, She was mouthing off as I was snapin that pic. Wifey got all up tite so I reminded her I had a pistol in da doe and really did not care. Looking so stupid they shouldn't mind getting their photo took.


that is when you yell back....no speekie Spanish :dance::walkingsm


----------



## MEGABITE

Awww ha


----------



## Kenner 23

One Bad Hombre


----------



## surf_ox

bg said:


> Looks like a mud motor that's been turned inside out so that it's not dragging on the street. I'm not sure how else you'd tow a boat with a mud motor on it.


That's exactly the way. They swing 180 deg into the boat

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sweenyite

*Vietnam/Veitnam*

Today at HEB in West Columbia









not sure why it flipped the photo. Just turn your melon. :rotfl:


----------



## cubera




----------



## WildCard07

A friend of mine just sent this to me. 
Looks like a wanna be Chevy megacab.


----------



## Don Smith

cubera said:


>


Guess he didn't learn how to spell it when he was there.


----------



## Sgrem

.......Whatcha gonna do when they come for you......


----------



## fouL-n-fin

I guess this is some kind of defense mechanism?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stinkypete

WildCard07 said:


> A friend of mine just sent this to me.
> Looks like a wanna be Chevy megacab.
> View attachment 2723314


Chopped old body style suburban?


----------



## cubera

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie in TX

.


----------



## boom!

Enclosed trailer for sale.


----------



## WildCard07

stinkypete said:


> Chopped old body style suburban?


That's what it looks like to me.



cubera said:


> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


I saw that guy at the Bass Pro in Pearland a while back.


----------



## boom!

.


----------



## prokat




----------



## essayons75

Crazy!


----------



## MEGABITE

^^ Like!


----------



## BadBob

There was a guy on the news with that sign or one similar not to long ago


----------



## HoustonKid

Utility truck wreck near Needville yesterday and this guy rolling down 59 near El Campo.


----------



## yakfisher

Here is another austin one...walking in our neighborhood this morning, interesting find


----------



## iridered2003

yakfisher said:


> Here is another austin one...walking in our neighborhood this morning, interesting find


did you smoke it?:headknock


----------



## ibtbone

Just don't inhale


----------



## sharkbait-tx70

*pot*

i dont smoke ...but that is not what you think it is.....


----------



## yakfisher

sharkbait-tx70 said:


> i dont smoke ...but that is not what you think it is.....


It is, i was around all stages of the plant back in my younger days.


----------



## Newbomb Turk

.


----------



## Deany45

Thursday night I10 Memorial City area.


----------



## stinkypete

yakfisher said:


> It is, i was around all stages of the plant back in my younger days.


Well apparently you smoked too much when you were around it. Have another look.


----------



## wet dreams

stinkypete said:


> Well apparently you smoked too much when you were around it. Have another look.


Well....... I smoked enough to know it IS and from the looks of it, its a really nice start....


----------



## yakfisher

stinkypete said:


> Well apparently you smoked too much when you were around it. Have another look.


you are welcome to come check the plant out and dna test it if you like. I am sure its still reaching for the sun in the some spot we found it yesterday.


----------



## Solodaddio

yakfisher said:


> Here is another austin one...walking in our neighborhood this morning, interesting find


Austins Capitol plant.


----------



## ibtbone

yakfisher said:


> Here is another austin one...walking in our neighborhood this morning, interesting find


 if Obama had a plant....it would look like this.


----------



## cklimpt

The title of this thread is "Pics of Crazy Stuff Seen Driving in Houston"

Not "lets argue about a plant I saw while walking in Austin"


----------



## cklimpt

I think he needs to adjust this some.


----------



## surf_ox

cklimpt said:


> I think he needs to adjust this some.


Marty Feldman style.

--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------



## MEGABITE

Those aren't stickers.


----------



## Harbormaster

A few from when I was on the Light Rail Project in Houston. The first couple are on Fulton and 610.


----------



## cuzn dave

cklimpt said:


> I think he needs to adjust this some.


Folks we have a WINNER!


----------



## yakfisher

Child safety is job one for this family. Seriously??? Why would you do this?!??


----------



## Bozo

yakfisher said:


> Child safety is job one for this family. Seriously??? Why would you do this?!??


That oldest boy must like that style of shirt. It's all they got to be hand me downs. 

It isn't as if a person that wanted to know their names couldn't figure it out in a few minutes of eavesdropping. That mom is going to be yelling all their names with 3 boys because one of them is always going to be in trouble for something and she'll just riffle through them all until she hits the right one.

At least that was the way it was in my house.


----------



## MEGABITE

.


----------



## Fuelin

Shiny


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

Crowhaters?


----------



## dorado172

*I love this thread!!*

I did not get a picture but thought it was kinda funny
I saw a flatbed (landoll) towtruck hauing an ambulance on 249 this morning and the ambulance still had all the lights flashing. Just wonder if they were still on the way to the hospital????


----------



## HoustonKid

Lower Westheimer on all of the street lights. You can see 4 in the pic. Montrose is still Montrose I suppose.


----------



## sleepersilverado

Had 22.5s also.


----------



## cubera

Lady walking by me as I took this picture asked me if I knew what happened to the rest of it.









Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid

Memorial near the park today.


----------



## stinkypete

cubera said:


> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


Am I the only one that refuses to do business with people that drive business vehicles like this? Especially when they show up for busi ess purposes. In a former life I had sub contractor show up to do an estimate in a lifted blinged out H2 with giant wheels on it. That was all I needed to see. Im sorry but if you want a contract from me worth half a million dollars you better show up with your A game looking like a professional, not a clown driving a douche mobile.


----------



## svo

stinkypete said:


> Am I the only one that refuses to do business with people that drive business vehicles like this? Especially when they show up for busi ess purposes. In a former life I had sub contractor show up to do an estimate in a lifted blinged out H2 with giant wheels on it. That was all I needed to see. Im sorry but if you want a contract from me worth half a million dollars you better show up with your A game looking like a professional, not a clown driving a douche mobile.


Seems pretty dumb to me. Who cares what he drives?

He's probably a darn good locksmith!


----------



## carryyourbooks

stinkypete said:


> Am I the only one that refuses to do business with people that drive business vehicles like this? Especially when they show up for busi ess purposes. In a former life I had sub contractor show up to do an estimate in a lifted blinged out H2 with giant wheels on it. That was all I needed to see. Im sorry but if you want a contract from me worth half a million dollars you better show up with your A game looking like a professional, not a clown driving a douche mobile.


You sound quite jealous imo.


----------



## batmaninja

stinkypete said:


> Am I the only one that refuses to do business with people that drive business vehicles like this?


I am the same way. Among other things it tells me that they charge too much for their services. Dont try and tell me what a great deal you are giving me when you spent $25K on $5k worth of chrome accessories and tires. :rybka:


----------



## nicklas1976

batmaninja said:


> I am the same way. Among other things it tells me that they charge too much for their services. Dont try and tell me what a great deal you are giving me when you spent $25K on $5k worth of chrome accessories and tires. :rybka:


Would you rather "Spread the Wealth"?????


----------



## batmaninja

No. They are free to do what they want with their money and so am I.


----------



## carryyourbooks

batmaninja said:


> I am the same way. Among other things it tells me that they charge too much for their services. Dont try and tell me what a great deal you are giving me when you spent $25K on $5k worth of chrome accessories and tires. :rybka:


So, after a guy makes his own money, he can't do what he wants with it? If a guy wants to drive a cadillac instead of a corolla, are you gonna hold him against him?


----------



## batmaninja

This is a thread partially about the stupid stuff people do to their cars. If you want to spend your money making your car look like a douchemobile, I am not going to stop you. Hell, I will even encourage it by taking pictures of said douchmobile and posting them on the internet (giving you further exposure and advertising). But I wont support it by hiring a contractor in a douchemobile, over a contractor in a normal vehicle, if everything else is equal. 

Did it really take 25 pages for some people to come to this realization? :rybka:


----------



## MEGABITE

cubera said:


> Lady walking by me as I took this picture asked me if I knew what happened to the rest of it.


Poor thing got into a wreck and broke it's back


----------



## Lexy1

R Little said:


> Yeah, She was mouthing off as I was snapin that pic. Wifey got all up tite so I reminded her I had a pistol in da doe and really did not care. Looking so stupid they shouldn't mind getting their photo took.


I think U got lucky cuz if U drive in the hood and pizz someone off, it might not be a wise idea.


----------



## stinkypete

carryyourbooks said:


> You sound quite jealous imo.


And you sound pretty uninformed. What is there to be jealous of? There are several companies that make those rigs, they run less than 100k. If I wanted one Id go buy one. I was simply pointing out that if you want to be considered a professional you should look like one. Those vehicles dont. They look like someone that needs to go to extremes to get business. Dont get me wrong you can spend your money however you want but im not hiring someone that thinks thats profeesional looking. To me and many others it reflects on what you think is important and your quality of work. Like was said above your free to spend your money how you want, and im free to give my business to whom I want and im not trusting half a million dollar or more contracts to a clown.


----------



## Jamaica Cove

says I must spread green before giving stinkypete some more. I agree-looks like a locksmith that has 'issues'.


----------



## Sgrem

Extreme vehicles have been used for advertising forever. It's marketing. Nothing "in yo face" about it. It gets noticed......and that's the point of advertising.


----------



## batmaninja

This is a picture that I took and uploaded on this wonderful thread. 

This is an actual guy, that pulled up to an actual jobsite. And proceeded to get out of his corolla sitting on 13"s through his super kewl lambo doors. This would be an example of a douche mobile.


----------



## carryyourbooks

batmaninja said:


> This is a picture that I took and uploaded on this wonderful thread.
> 
> This is an actual guy, that pulled up to an actual jobsite. And proceeded to get out of his corolla sitting on 13"s through his super kewl lambo doors. This would be an example of a douche mobile.


I still don't get if you don't like someone's car or how they did their doors (which I personally dislike as well) is equated with whether or not you hire them. I get you don't like the lambo doors or the extended truck, but why does that make him a bad person to hire?


----------



## nicklas1976

carryyourbooks said:


> I still don't get if you don't like someone's car or how they did their doors (which I personally dislike as well) is equated with whether or not you hire them. I get you don't like the lambo doors or the extended truck, but why does that make him a bad person to hire?


I would hire that guy on the spot.


----------



## batmaninja

Look our surveyor drives a range rover. But she is literally the cheapest in town for surveying, so I have no issue using her. What vehicle a person drives is not the main reason they will or wont get hired. 

Homeboy in the car, literally got laughed off the jobsite. By me and others, even though I wasnt the guy that hired him. The picture still gets sent around. 

Think of it like you have two candidates for a job, one dresses nice and the other dresses even nicer, but wears his pants at his knees. Everything else is the same, which are you going to hire?


----------



## nicklas1976

Competitive, qualified and competent. I could care less what he/she drives.


----------



## HoustonKid

It took 147 pages, 1,45x comments, 2.5 years, and over 735,000 views before the train left the tracks. That is a long run to stay on topic and it was nice.


----------



## TranTheMan

IMHO this is the neatest thread on 2Cool. Simply different folks, different strokes.


----------



## MEGABITE

Seen in Manvel. :cheers:


----------



## carryyourbooks

Not around Houston, but still funny!!


----------



## Category6

What you drive does say a lot about you when you cut to the chase, I don't think it's too far off base to make a judgement about a person based on what they drive to work. For instance, a person in a Prius or a Subaru would typically be thought of as a different sort than a person in a Chevy 4X4 with mudders and a 4" lift.


----------



## dbarham

MEGABITE said:


> Seen in Manvel. :cheers:


Born and raised!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid

Seen yesterday on 45S near Dixie Farm road. I call that ironic.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK

Called a Sling Shot....









Killeen, Texas

Quote of the Day: 
Bandwagon - a particular activity or cause that has become popular...


----------



## MEGABITE

What de prollum is?



(I didn't take pic)


----------



## carryyourbooks

MEGABITE said:


> What de prollum is?
> 
> (I didn't take pic)


I got my pallet on!!:walkingsm

I particularly like the proper use of the red flag. Good thing he put that on, or he might get ticketed.


----------



## MEGABITE

Gets your attention :idea:


----------



## iamatt

TexasVines said:


> if you hang out near there long enough you will be :walkingsm


Isn't that what they call riding dirty


----------



## TexasVines

MEGABITE said:


> What de prollum is?
> 
> (I didn't take pic)


looks like it is tied up with a garden hose sad3sm



iamatt said:


> Isn't that what they call riding dirty


no riding dirty is when you are driving around (away from "your area near MLK") with all of your illegal possessions and contraband.....it helps if you have a headlight or a taillight out as well and have no license and no insurance for good measure along with a few open containers to top off the charges


----------



## Shin-Diggin

stinkypete said:


> Am I the only one that refuses to do business with people that drive business vehicles like this? Especially when they show up for busi ess purposes. In a former life I had sub contractor show up to do an estimate in a lifted blinged out H2 with giant wheels on it. That was all I needed to see. Im sorry but if you want a contract from me worth half a million dollars you better show up with your A game looking like a professional, not a clown driving a douche mobile.


There not a better lock smith in town. Houses or cars. They have a fleet of vans to do car locks on site and also any theft systems that act up.

Complete showroom of safes also.


----------



## cubera

Wife saw this one, but couldn't get her phone out fast enough.
On the tailgate of a white pickup covered in mud.

"Wish my girlfriend was this dirty"


----------



## MEGABITE

Extremes


----------



## Robert.Parson

Mist have had Monster Jam fever....


----------



## MEGABITE

Looks like it's almost time for some new tires. I hope he's been saving up. ha


----------



## Zeitgeist

Today in Kemah


----------



## Jamaica Cove

Zeitgeist said:


> Today in Kemah


Not even a rope!! Sheesh.


----------



## cuzn dave

Dont need a rope- got Billy Bob sittin on the other end!


----------



## HoustonKid

Not crazy but pretty cool near I-10 and Sheldon today.


----------



## CRGR

*i finally got one!*

Saw this on on 45s at Main. Toyota with pipes!


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep

*"It fell off the back of the truck - I swear"*

I watched boxes sliding all over and waited for one to fall out of the back.
The doors would bounce open and closed with every stop and acceleration.


----------



## MEGABITE

^^


----------



## Buffett Fan

Sugar Land YAK said:


> Called a Sling Shot....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killeen, Texas
> 
> Quote of the Day:
> Bandwagon - a particular activity or cause that has become popular...


saw this one on I10 today...chick wasn't wearing a helmet.


----------



## cubera

Like pants or pajamas.
Car or motorcycle.


----------



## TexasVines

Worthy 2 Keep said:


> I watched boxes sliding all over and waited for one to fall out of the back.
> The doors would bounce open and closed with every stop and acceleration.


well did you dial the number?


----------



## txteltech

In spring
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patwilson

Lake Jackson. SMH......


----------



## 98aggie77566

Wife took this pic and sent to me this weekend....somewhere near the old Summit I think...you local guys prolly know better than me

Pretty dam funny!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid

610 near MLK today. I am sure they can hold them down if the wreck.


----------



## carryyourbooks

.


----------



## omgidk

*We don't need straps!*

comical


----------



## atcfisherman

omgidk said:


> comical


Looks like he is "board."


----------



## John Redcorn

*A Few Tires*

Poor quality


----------



## Buffett Fan

not crazy, but definitely cool


----------



## MarkU

omgidk said:


> comical


Nice! A human Ratchet Strap! At least they're attempting to secure their load.


----------



## MarkU

HoustonKid said:


> 610 near MLK today. I am sure they can hold them down if the wreck.


I wonder where those came from? Must have been a "Garage Sale" going on. I'll bet you $20.00 they're stolen.


----------



## Sgrem

Here is a way to add HP....


----------



## cubera

Is this like find the cat?
Don't see anything "securing" it to the roof.
I see a blue strap, but it doesn't seem to be holding the pallet to the roof.


----------



## yakfisher

cubera said:


> Is this like find the cat?
> Don't see anything "securing" it to the roof.
> I see a blue strap, but it doesn't seem to be holding the pallet to the roof.


I think the blue strap is closed in the back door
At any speed though that block of potential energy will turn kinetic with a hard push on the brakes...doubt those little straps would keep it at bay


----------



## 71 Fish

John Redcorn said:


> Poor quality


I see this a lot and they don't seem to loose any tires the way they lace them in there


----------



## shoeless

98aggie77566 said:


> Wife took this pic and sent to me this weekend....somewhere near the old Summit I think...you local guys prolly know better than me
> 
> Pretty dam funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tilas on Shepherd between Gray and Allen Parkway.


----------



## MEGABITE

2cooler?


----------



## MEGABITE

Not in Houston, but definitely a ingenious Texan! :rotfl: Gotta get to work one way or another


----------



## Mont

swinga on 646 yesterday. Double Continental kit too.


----------



## smokinguntoo

Those guys always need a couple of spares.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## John_B_1

Smh

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuChu

That's just a wannabe. We have an idiot here in Gonzales with 10" chrome pipes sticking up above the cab.


----------



## muney pit

carryyourbooks said:


> Not around Houston, but still funny!!


LoL. Did u see the guy in the background at 2:49?


----------



## ANGEL

Houston Baseball car on the nawf side


----------



## stdreb27

John_B_1 said:


> Smh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's spectacular!

I might just have to be his fiend. Just to hear the crazy  he spews.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearkat

I couldn't get a picture, but saw a white BMW 3 Series with this license plate at I45 & 242 yesterday.


----------



## SpikeMike

for some of the pics on this thread, we used to say, "he bought everything out of the J.C. Whitney catalog and put it on that one car".


----------



## MEGABITE

I hate when that happens


----------



## DirtKat

That boy watched to much Dukes of Hazard.


----------



## MarkU

MEGABITE said:


> I hate when that happens


That's actually quite impressive!


----------



## boom!

.


----------



## smak90

Just wait till you see what this baby can do in 4 wheel drive!


----------



## carryyourbooks

Mont said:


> swinga on 646 yesterday. Double Continental kit too.


I have 3 of a kind in red!


----------



## MarkU

carryyourbooks said:


> I have 3 of a kind in red!


Looks lie you won the Ghetto Slot Machine Jackpot! Congrats on your well deserved win!  :brew2:


----------



## DSL_PWR

Here's their friend.

How is that even legal?


----------



## TexasVines

DSL_PWR said:


> Here's their friend.
> 
> How is that even legal?


these days in places like Houston the cops have just given up on enforcing most things like that

I can't say it is illegal for sure, but when you look at all the off color headlights (many of which are not properly aligned) all the under body and on body lighting (some in blue and some even in red) and all the other distracting garbage like stuff on the rear view mirror or hydraulics or ridiculous rims there is no chance most of that nonsense is legal much less that it is not a distraction to the driver and often to others

then you have the TVs and other nonsense as well.....people driving down the freeway watching TVs in the front seat sun visors....NOT legal

they really need to crack down on a lot of this garbage because it is only getting worse


----------



## carryyourbooks

Vote Trump!!


----------



## 1fastmerc

Not in Houston and not even in Texas, but still found it humorous. A nicely dressed old man and his wife was driving the car. Definitely not what I expected. Lol


----------



## HoustonKid

Tortuga's new car?????


----------



## surf_ox

1fastmerc said:


> Not in Houston and not even in Texas, but still found it humorous. A nicely dressed old man and his wife was driving the car. Definitely not what I expected. Lol


I like the Mickey Mouse receiver plug too.

--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------



## Kenner 23

DSL_PWR said:


> Here's their friend.
> 
> How is that even legal?


What would happen if ya got just a little too close to those and touched them with a tire?


----------



## fy0834

^^^ Wouldn't he need a permit to drive that down the road??? Due to excessive width???:headknock


----------



## carryyourbooks

1fastmerc said:


> Not in Houston and not even in Texas, but still found it humorous. A nicely dressed old man and his wife was driving the car. Definitely not what I expected. Lol


That goes with my jumbalaya.:brew2:


----------



## Buffett Fan

R Little said:


> What would happen if ya got just a little too close to those and touched them with a tire?


No way in he77 that knucklehead could drive on 290 between 
610 and 43rd!!! Way too narrow!!!


----------



## MEGABITE

^ I call em clown cars.


----------



## CentexPW

I think they are called SWANGAZ or something like that.


----------



## Bozo

CentexPW said:


> I think they are called SWANGAZ or something like that.


Yep, and the ones on that red hoopty cost 5 grand a piece. 20K for rims on a 2K car.

http://www.texanwirewheels.com/product/20-inch-84s-giraffe-poke-g15/


----------



## TexasVines

Bozo said:


> Yep, and the ones on that red hoopty cost 5 grand a piece. 20K for rims on a 2K car.
> 
> http://www.texanwirewheels.com/product/20-inch-84s-giraffe-poke-g15/


it is 1 = 1 set of 4 rims

but really the stupidity is still the same $5,000 in wheels on a $2,000 dollar car parked in front of an $800 dollar a month apartment


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

wouldn't it be cheaper to just carry a sign that says " I am stupid-look at me"?


----------



## carryyourbooks

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> wouldn't it be cheaper to just carry a sign that says " I am stupid-look at me"?


If you ever watch the show "Bait Car", most of them decide if the car is worth it based on what rims the car has.


----------



## MEGABITE

haha ????


----------



## TWick

TexasVines said:


> it is 1 = 1 set of 4 rims
> 
> but really the stupidity is still the same $5,000 in wheels on a $2,000 dollar car parked in front of an *$800 dollar a month apartment*


Im sure us tax payers pay his rent


----------



## trodery

LOL


----------



## HoustonKid

This is a really big bike seen on 45 near 518. Awesome paint job.


----------



## HoustonKid

Better view of how wide the bike is.


----------



## MarkU

MEGABITE said:


> haha ????


I'm still waiting o my royalties for that modeling session...


----------



## Robert.Parson

HoustonKid said:


> This is a really big bike seen on 45 near 518. Awesome paint job.


Boss Boss V8 maybe ?


----------



## Timemachine

Bozo said:


> Yep, and the ones on that red hoopty cost 5 grand a piece. 20K for rims on a 2K car.
> 
> http://www.texanwirewheels.com/product/20-inch-84s-giraffe-poke-g15/


Drive that to the QuinceaÃ±era , a $10,000 birthday party for a little girl.


----------



## cubera

Not Houston, but to good to pass up.


----------



## Fuelin

I'm surprised that dodge doesn't have his mirrors activated lol


----------



## boom!

.


----------



## TexasVines

that should be called the piece car

as in POS


----------



## dbarham

TexasVines said:


> that should be called the piece car
> 
> as in POS


X2!!


----------



## MEGABITE

boom! said:


> .


408k miles on that Festiva. Traveled to all 50 states in 2014.


----------



## boom!

MEGABITE said:


> 408k miles on that Festiva. Traveled to all 50 states in 2014.


He was asleep in it. Lol


----------



## Jamaica Cove

MEGABITE said:


> 408k miles on that Festiva. Traveled to all 50 states in 2014.


and never washed it once, nor his clothes. :rotfl:


----------



## Mr. Breeze

*****in' Ride!


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep

MEGABITE said:


> 408k miles on that Festiva. Traveled to all 50 states in 2014.


All 50?


----------



## MEGABITE

Worthy 2 Keep said:


> All 50?


That's what they claim on their Faecbook page. He's traveling with his girlfriend who also sleeps in the car most of the time


----------



## boom!

MEGABITE said:


> That's what they claim on their Faecbook page. He's traveling with his girlfriend who also sleeps in the car most of the time


Lank?


----------



## MEGABITE

boom! said:


> Lank?


http://www.facebook.com/YogaSlackersPeaceLoveCar/info/?tab=page_info

Guy travels the U.S. doing yoga with cutie pies. What a life


----------



## surf_ox

Worthy 2 Keep said:


> All 50?


Including Hawaii?!?!?????


----------



## DSL_PWR

surf_ox said:


> Including Hawaii?!?!?????


port to port vehicle shipping..


----------



## Knot Kidding

surf_ox said:


> Including Hawaii?!?!?????


Car "did not" make that trip 49 states and 9 Canadian provinces.
http://wanderlust.com/journal/road-wanderlust-35000-mile-farewell-peace-love-car/


----------



## surf_ox

DSL_PWR said:


> port to port vehicle shipping..


Oh yea I know they can ship it but the cost would be ??X the value of the car?!?!?!


----------



## rattletrap

In Alvin


----------



## carryyourbooks

Weird cargo (only 1 mud tire).

And someone was having a horrible day!


----------



## HoustonKid

Memorial Park the last two morning while riding by bicycle.


----------



## HoustonKid

First time I have ever seen an intersection that has a traffic light that you cannot go straight thru. You can only turn from Westheimer to get in. This is at Westheimer and Kettering in the Galleria area at the River Oaks District shops.


----------



## stargazer

HoustonKid said:


> Memorial Park the last two morning while riding by bicycle.


Think I would stay far away from that one. Looking like that with PaperTags = No Insurance


----------



## MEGABITE

The Art Car Parade is this weekend so we should start seeing some weird stuff the next few days. ha


----------



## g1texas




----------



## Ethan Hunt

saw a bumper stick back of a car... a stick figure humping the letter O and next to the O are a couple of F.


----------



## Mont

This one was in the Kroger parking lot. El Chapo must mean something different in Virginia.


----------



## WilliamH

MEGABITE said:


> http://www.facebook.com/YogaSlackersPeaceLoveCar/info/?tab=page_info
> 
> Guy travels the U.S. doing yoga with cutie pies. What a life


I need a "kickstarter" fund raiser so I can drink a beer in all 50 states!!


----------



## MEGABITE

Ranch Stang


----------



## AGMTB07

In Pearland









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshman

I have to get a couple of those stickers...... I know people that NEED THEM!!!!!


----------



## HoustonKid

Today in Friendswood. May the force be with you.


----------



## kweber

MEGABITE said:


> Ranch Stang


 lol


----------



## Go Frogs

I45 headed north at Monroe


----------



## BATWING

LMAO!


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

I wanted to do that with an old 55t shackle but then I stopped myself. Does blocking the plate not matter? lol


----------



## redash8

Saw the Ford the other day, yet it still sounded like a stock F250 considering. Came across the "Wine, Dine & Pipeline" slogan yesterday, guess he's good at closing the deal.

Sorry to be that a** clown posting pics sideways.


----------



## MEGABITE

HoustonKid said:


> Today in Friendswood. May the force be with you.


haha I've seen that guy. Check out post #243
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=6552713&postcount=243


----------



## MEGABITE

Go Frogs said:


> I45 headed north at Monroe


That must be what he pulls his douche canoe with


----------



## troutkiller69

redash8 said:


> Saw the Ford the other day, yet it still sounded like a stock F250 considering. Came across the "Wine, Dine & Pipeline" slogan yesterday, guess he's good at closing the deal.
> 
> Sorry to be that a** clown posting pics sideways.


 Red I've seen some with pipes coming from behind the cab like that and still sound stock. it is pretty funny.


----------



## kweber

what's the deal w/the big clevis/shackles?
also the 5gallon bucket end of tail pipe?


----------



## TexasVines

kweber said:


> what's the deal w/the big clevis/shackles?
> also the 5gallon bucket end of tail pipe?


"natural" progression from truck nuts

idiots that want to pretend like they have a diesel or a "big power" "heavy breathing" motor in their otherwise ordinary gas engine truck


----------



## redash8

I'd say it's all bark and no bite, but in these people's case they are lacking in several departments! 

I've seen the stacks behind the truck cab. Bless their hearts.


----------



## Sgrem

The stacks overhead help roll the coal up where you can still see instead of fog screening the street.

But yea some seem just ridiculous.


----------



## 24Buds

I saw an F150 with a boat anchor hanging off the hitch on 45 yesterday. I tried to get a pic, but couldn't. Not sure why he had an anchor....lol


----------



## sharksurfer66

Anybody want a Cop van?
Little too much boom!!


----------



## batmaninja

Saw this guy on 290 yesterday.

His truck art, worked on me.

http://ditchesnhoes.com/


----------



## HoustonKid

More POWER!!!!
45 S at Clear Lake City Blvd. Thursday. Very shinny and big props.


----------



## Reloading

HoustonKid said:


> More POWER!!!!
> 45 S at Clear Lake City Blvd. Thursday. Very shinny and big props.


Big shiny props, which one(s) are on there wrong?


----------



## DirtKat

*In New Braunfels*


----------



## WildCard07




----------



## steve holchak

sharksurfer66 said:


> Anybody want a Cop van?
> Little too much boom!!


Is that "Boom" @ Apache? looks familiar


----------



## HoustonKid

Reloading said:


> Big shiny props, which one(s) are on there wrong?


Dunno. The right two look the same and the left one looks different. So are 2 correct and one wrong or two wrong and one correct? Is that on purpose because the far left motor turns the prop the opposite direction of the other two to off set the other two?

I have no clue just making a very uneducated guess. LOL.


----------



## TexasVines

the props spin like that so you do not get the torque of the motors into the steering as bad as if the props all turned the same direction 

generally on a 2 engine boat spinning the props "in" lifts the stern and "out" pulls the stern down 

on a 3 engine is is lesser effect, but the torque compensation is still important


----------



## svo

WildCard07 said:


> View attachment 2929017


Why do people do this? it's one the dumbest things i've seen along with the nuts thing. so dumb.


----------



## MarkU

sharksurfer66 said:


> Anybody want a Cop van?
> Little too much boom!!


Outriggers not out. I have trucks like these. Stupid mistake, inexcusable.

Takes a whopping 5 minutes to set them up.


----------



## Runway

I couldn't figure out if he had a lift kit on the rear or no struts in the front!!


----------



## carryyourbooks

FAT boyz!


----------



## dbarham

carryyourbooks said:


> FAT boyz!


*****en!


----------



## sharksurfer66

steve holchak said:


> Is that "Boom" @ Apache? looks familiar


It was at a parking structure across from Hobby


----------



## surf_ox

HoustonKid said:


> More POWER!!!!
> 
> 45 S at Clear Lake City Blvd. Thursday. Very shinny and big props.


Fancy racing props

Astros killer b's style outboard covers.

How big was the boat? 80s welcraft??


----------



## HoustonKid

surf_ox said:


> Fancy racing props
> 
> Astros killer b's style outboard covers.
> 
> How big was the boat? 80s welcraft??


Looked about like that era of boat.


----------



## mikedeleon

This is such an amazing thread. Seen this guy a couple of times actually.


----------



## Poon Chaser

Hoopty mazda custom exhaust










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid

mikedeleon said:


> This is such an amazing thread. Seen this guy a couple of times actually.


Must be fast with those big arse wheels and quad exhaust. I agree on the amazing thread part. I may be biased though.



**** Chaser said:


> Hoopty mazda custom exhaust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Those pipes are big in Japan. Just google Bosozoku Exhaust. Your guy has the starter kit.


----------



## Chazz1007

Street racing is getting out of hand, DO it on a track legally. As for those pipes, eh, a banana or a kielbasa fits purty good.


----------



## sotexhookset

HoustonKid said:


> Those pipes are big in Japan. Just google Bosozoku Exhaust. Your guy has the starter kit.


Lol! Those pipes are freakin awesome.


----------



## Sgrem

Chazz1007 said:


> Street racing is getting out of hand, DO it on a track legally. As for those pipes, eh, a banana or a kielbasa fits purty good.


----------



## Poon Chaser

HoustonKid said:


> Must be fast with those big arse wheels and quad exhaust. I agree on the amazing thread part. I may be biased though.
> 
> Those pipes are big in Japan. Just google Bosozoku Exhaust. Your guy has the starter kit.


Nice... haha. I had no clue.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## bjones2571

High Rolla!








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bjones2571

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bjones2571

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bjones2571

Figured I'd catch up on a few. Hopefully, I haven't posted these already.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE

bjones2571 said:


> figured i'd catch up on a few. Hopefully, i haven't posted these already.


is that pinky from the movie next friday


----------



## Row vs Wade

Saw this today in Alvin at the TSC. I guess the maybe truck was in the shop and this was a loaner. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## John_B_1

Lambo on 249

Saw this a while back at a customers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuelin

It was dark but this guy had a huge Venus fly trap in the bed


----------



## trodery

Check his license plate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carryyourbooks

Meanwhile, in Sugar Land...........this guy saw a guy down the road trimming trees and putting them in the chipper, decided to contribute.


----------



## MEGABITE

Fuelin said:


> It was dark but this guy had a huge Venus fly trap in the bed


I can't figure out the third word on that web link. ?? Anybody? F something


----------



## Duck_Hunter

MEGABITE said:


> I can't figure out the third word on that web link. ?? Anybody? F something


http://www.phoebethefly.com/


----------



## BigNate523

Fuelin said:


> It was dark but this guy had a huge Venus fly trap in the bed


was Rick Moranis driving lol


----------



## MEGABITE

Swiftks said:


> http://www.phoebethefly.com/


Good eye! He lives in Santa Fe


----------



## lowensome1866

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tstorm5

Truth.


----------



## HoustonKid

They are coming or going now sure which. Seen on San Felipe just inside of Loop 610 today.


----------



## CRGR

I saw the tanks on the rail cars headed north on Hardy toll road just now. There were probably 50 at least.


----------



## HoustonKid

CRGR said:


> I saw the tanks on the rail cars headed north on Hardy toll road just now. There were probably 50 at least.


At least. It was a long wait at the RR crossing for the train to clear.


----------



## FishermanSteve

*little red cobra replicar*


----------



## rynochop

HoustonKid said:


> They are coming or going now sure which. Seen on San Felipe just inside of Loop 610 today.


I saw a very long train here north of Beaumont, with nothing but personnel carriers. Some that I've never seen before. These were headed south presumably to the port of Beaumont. Wonder what's up?


----------



## Jamaica Cove

But but but Obama says we aint doing no war! I'm surprised the Muslime actually is gonna work to kill his brethren and then again with all his lies, I'm also not surprised. I'd like to see a huge load of bombs and drones also headed south and to M.E.


----------



## Runway

*My Ship is coming in!!*

I think my new car is in there!!!


----------



## trodery

Yesterday on 610 near the ship channel bridge...


----------



## Fuelin

It's a wonder those container haulers don't burn the ground more often. Most I see running 80 on 225 are flat out junk.


----------



## CRGR

*bba-a-a-a-h-h-h-h-h!!!*

59 south - just north of downtown. who needs a trailer or a cage when you can throw 'em in the back of the truck and piece together some old wrought iron fence panels.


----------



## HoustonKid

Tell us how you really how you feel. Baybrook Mall today.


----------



## Row vs Wade

lowensome1866 said:


> View attachment 2958186
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Finally towing all those cops parked in fire lanes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## bjones2571

Last Thursday morning on 45 north. It was well burnt and traffic backed up a long ways, but no police or firemen in sight.








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Runway

On my wish list.


----------



## captnickm

146 and Grand in Bacliff this morning


----------



## SpikeMike

Is that person behind the SUVs standing there on the phone with no britches on?


----------



## carryyourbooks

Does Bellville count?


----------



## HoustonKid

I-10 east bond at Dairy Ashford yesterday. 

I have questions?????

1. How big is too big?
2. How fast do you have to be going for it to work?
3. How much down force does it provide at given speed?
4. WTH???????


----------



## FishermanSteve

HoustonKid said:


> I-10 east bond at Dairy Ashford yesterday.
> 
> I have questions?????
> 1. How big is too big?
> 2. How fast do you have to be going for it to work?
> 3. How much down force does it provide at given speed?
> 
> 4. WTH???????


 1. To get noticed, never to big. 
2. Starts down force as soon as air is flowing over it. 
3. Approximately 100lbs at 50mph
4. 73% of all facts on the internet are made up.....


----------



## jtburf

HoustonKid said:


> I-10 east bond at Dairy Ashford yesterday.
> 
> I have questions?????
> 
> 1. How big is too big?
> 2. How fast do you have to be going for it to work?
> 3. How much down force does it provide at given speed?
> 4. WTH???????


You are aware the 350 and 370 are rear wheel drive correct?


----------



## Mont

Leer topper gettin' it done.


----------



## StinkBait

Lighted running boards on a Chevy Cobalt?? Why not! On Clay road this morning.


----------



## Dolphin

A real Texan fan!


----------



## MEGABITE

^ I've seen that guy


----------



## Dolphin

MEGABITE said:


> ^ I've seen that guy


Yep, that is him. I think the pic I took was on Veterans Memorial/Stubner Airline.


----------



## MEGABITE

Na-na na-na na-na na-na naaaa


----------



## BigNate523

MEGABITE said:


> Na-na na-na na-na na-na naaaa


green your way glad i was not taking a drink :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Row vs Wade

captnickm said:


> 146 and Grand in Bacliff this morning


Saw the exact same thing in the exact same spot about 2 years ago.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## redash8

This guy has it coming...


----------



## homebrew

saw his guy on HWY 6 heading into Santa fe......he was going 60 

at first I thought it fell from roof, but no he had it strapped that way....wth


----------



## MarkU

homebrew said:


> saw his guy on HWY 6 heading into Santa fe......he was going 60
> 
> at first I thought it fell from roof, but no he had it strapped that way....wth


That dude is a Pro at taking out bicyclers.


----------



## sotexhookset

homebrew said:


> saw his guy on HWY 6 heading into Santa fe......he was going 60
> 
> at first I thought it fell from roof, but no he had it strapped that way....wth


Lol. What a dam idiot.


----------



## TexasVines

MarkU said:


> That dude is a Pro at taking out bicyclers.


needs to be "rollin' coal" for that as well


----------



## MEGABITE

homebrew said:


> saw his guy on HWY 6 heading into Santa fe......he was going 60
> at first I thought it fell from roof, but no he had it strapped that way....wth


All ate up with the stupid.


----------



## HoustonKid

Ford GT today on Memorial at Wescot.


----------



## Fuelin

HoustonKid said:


> Ford GT today on Memorial at Wescot.


Is that the new one?


----------



## artys_only

Good looking ride !


----------



## Solodaddio

redash8 said:


> This guy has it coming...


Yes he does!


----------



## Squid94

homebrew said:


> saw his guy on HWY 6 heading into Santa fe......he was going 60
> 
> at first I thought it fell from roof, but no he had it strapped that way....wth


That would switch- whoop the heck out of a hitchhiker!


----------



## HoustonKid

Fuelin said:


> Is that the new one?


No. They are not out yet.


----------



## stdreb27

HoustonKid said:


> Ford GT today on Memorial at Wescot.


If that's the guy I think it is, he has a McClaron too.


----------



## Jamie_Lee

Right outside my work. The driver had some pretty serious injuries but is making a full recovery.


----------



## carryyourbooks

FIFY


----------



## Fuelin

HoustonKid said:


> No. They are not out yet.


Okay cool. Wasn't sure. Guy here at the office is on the list for one.


----------



## trodery

This guy is prepared for our Texas floods this year!


----------



## carryyourbooks

Not in Houston, but saw this coming out of Austin headed back to Houston.


----------



## dk2429




----------



## NaClH2O

trodery said:


> This guy is prepared for our Texas floods this year!


It's a Toyboata. Must have been watching too much Top Gear lately.


----------



## mrau

HoustonKid said:


> I-10 east bond at Dairy Ashford yesterday.
> 
> I have questions?????
> 
> 1. How big is too big?
> 2. How fast do you have to be going for it to work?
> 3. How much down force does it provide at given speed?
> 4. WTH???????


You left out the biggest question. Is a young Asian male behind the wheel? Wait, that's probably a given. Apologies in advance to TrantheMan and RLWhaler. :slimer:

Apologies also to comedian Ralphie May. That's straight out of one of his standup routines.


----------



## dbarham

45 south near bw 8


----------



## surf_ox

dbarham said:


> 45 south near bw 8


Zombie machine??


----------



## Buffett Fan

dbarham said:


> 45 south near bw 8


Rick Grimes???


----------



## dbarham

Yes




Yes


----------



## patwilson

^^^^^^ Winner Winner Chicken Dinner ^^^^^^^

LOL


----------



## JJGold1

^^^^Completely inappropriate^^^^


----------



## sotexhookset

Pretty ballsy if the owners are a couple of white dudes. Lol


----------



## prokat

Lmmfao!!!

Sent from my A1-840FHD using Tapatalk


----------



## lite-liner

Oh chit if that's real......
LMAO!!!


----------



## carryyourbooks

.


----------



## patwilson

Really? :rotfl::ac550::rotfl:



JJGold said:


> ^^^^Completely inappropriate^^^^


----------



## pmgoffjr

Just because you can get it on, doesn't mean it fits.


----------



## Bozo

Window shopping??? You need to get out of the clearance aisle!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid

carryyourbooks said:


> .


Ok. I have a friend that says he would like to know the location of that pic. Lol. Not with a 10 foot poll.


----------



## iridered2003

HoustonKid said:


> Ok. I have a friend that says he would like to know the location of that pic. Lol. Not with a 10 foot poll.


friend? don't lie, you know you want to know kid:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## TXXpress

HoustonKid said:


> Ok. I have a friend that says he would like to know the location of that pic. Lol. Not with a 10 foot poll.


WalMart in Galveston during the summer months is way worse than that photo. Some people just aren't made for spandex and t-backs. sad3sm The Galveston WalMart could have it's own "People of Walmart" web page.


----------



## rat race

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lowensome1866

AutoZone loves this guy!!









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## stargazer

TXXpress said:


> WalMart in Galveston during the summer months is way worse than that photo. Some people just aren't made for spandex and t-backs. sad3sm The Galveston WalMart could have it's own "People of Walmart" web page.


You are not kidding about that, Been in there and seen some stuff you would not believe.....Well maybe you would  :ac550:


----------



## MEGABITE

h:.:


----------



## Hullahopper

Meanwhile, just down the road in San Antonio....


----------



## Jamaica Cove

Hullahopper said:


> Meanwhile, just down the road in San Antonio....


I bet the first mattress they bought got run over so this was their 'fix'.


----------



## Sgrem

.....deaths per year sign is creeeeeeeepy in that pic...


----------



## bjones2571

Wow. That is insane.


----------



## kweber

Discount Moving Co.


----------



## Fuelin

This truck was absolutely hideous. The undercarriage was all neon green. Flat bill wearing driver straight wasting money


----------



## poppadawg

I saw him awhile back. Douche bag mobile. That guy is screaming for somebody, please, please anybody, please notice me. I put a tremendous amount of money in this flourecent green truck so somebody would pay attention to me. Not that I am insecure or anything


----------



## steve holchak

lowensome1866 said:


> AutoZone loves this guy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Cal custom!!!


----------



## JuanGrande

lowensome1866 said:


> AutoZone loves this guy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Looks like somebody drove down the tacky aisle with a **** magnet on.


----------



## trodery

NASA Rd 1 @ 146









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuelin

Dang thanks Terry! I was just looking for a patio cover guy. Had the palapa folks out today but wow they ain't cheap. That guy in the pic looks like he's in my budget


----------



## 61Bubbletop

sgrem said:


> .....deaths per year sign is creeeeeeeepy in that pic...


That is exactly what I was thinking. I also noticed that there does not even seem to a rope to hold this stuff down, or better yet, hold on to.


----------



## HoustonKid

Some democrat voters getting ready to contribute to society. Oh, wait, they take not contribute. 

Richmond and Fountain View today. Maybe homeless, maybe not, but sure has a cell phone.


----------



## bushwhacker

Once again the sign says it all, but I wouldn't give 2.50 for those two.


----------



## carryyourbooks

bushwhacker said:


> Once again the sign says it all, but I wouldn't give 2.50 for those two.


lmao!!!


----------



## Row vs Wade

bushwhacker said:


> Once again the sign says it all, but I wouldn't give 2.50 for those two.


Like everything else at McDonalds- it's cheap, you probably shouldn't eat it, and when your wife gets in your truck she'll be able to smell where you've been.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## MEGABITE

haha! Better safe than sorry!


----------



## carryyourbooks

Row vs Wade said:


> Like everything else at McDonalds- it's cheap, you probably shouldn't eat it, and when your wife gets in your truck she'll be able to smell where you've been.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


My wife is not a fast learner. She likes that **** from McDonalds. Here lately, though, she gets sick after eating it. She asked me what was the cause.

Seriously?


----------



## Fuelin

More swangers


----------



## iridered2003

Fuelin said:


> More swangers


looks like someone got their tax return. it'll be up for repo in a month or two,lmao


----------



## kweber

iridered2003 said:


> looks like someone got their tax return. it'll be up for repo in a month or two,lmao


 only tax those people pay is salestax for sweets cigars and '40's


----------



## iridered2003

kweber said:


> only tax those people pay is salestax for sweets cigars and '40's


lmfao:dance:


----------



## sotexhookset

Steak is for taxpayers! lol

My lil sis that lives in Houston sent this to me today. She text "look at this dumbass libtard eating at Panera". Lol


----------



## DirtKat

^^^conservation at its finest^^^


----------



## HoustonKid

HoustonKid said:


> Some democrat voters getting ready to contribute to society. Oh, wait, they take not contribute.
> 
> Richmond and Fountain View today. Maybe homeless, maybe not, but sure has a cell phone.


I found the bums truck on I-45 S this morning.


----------



## Makomecrazy

Hullahopper said:


> Meanwhile, just down the road in San Antonio....


What could go wrong with that!!!


----------



## Makomecrazy

tstorm5 said:


> Truth.


The only thing turn signals are good for in Houston is reminding someone in the lane you wish to merge that they should immediately make a move to prevent that from happening.


----------



## HoustonKid

Star Wars much???? Memorial and Wescott today.


----------



## MEGABITE

San Antone 

That looks like a whole lotta work to do :rotfl:


----------



## sacalaitman

I've carried a ladder like that once


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuelin

Walmart of all places ....


----------



## carryyourbooks

Fuelin said:


> Walmart of all places ....


Bad day at Texas Typhoon yesterday.


----------



## SoberBrent

Fuelin said:


> Walmart of all places ....


Of course he cant park either....


----------



## bjones2571

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Runway

Not sure if this is cool or not??


----------



## Harbormaster




----------



## cubera

Not crazy, just different. 7 test Porsches heading south on I-45 south. Georgia plates on rear, foreign on front. All had numbers written on the rear fender with paint sticks. 
Now the weird part. There was a film crew shooting what looked like a commercial on the dock next to the drilling rig museum in Galveston and the van they were in also had Georgia plates. 

























Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## MEGABITE

^Probably about to get back on a ship

I did find this though:

http://www.motorexclusive.com/2014/10/20/2015-porsche-911-gt3-rs-spied-wearing-georgia-plates-video/


----------



## HoustonKid

Similar to what started it all but not as overloaded. On BW8 though.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

HoustonKid said:


> Similar to what started it all but not as overloaded. On BW8 though.


I don't think that picture is big enough. Please enlarge it some more


----------



## HoustonKid

I have no clue what my phone is up to. I changed nothing but lately I've seen several giant pics posted. Maybe it has something to do with not being able to upload any pics recently.


----------



## cubera

MEGABITE said:


> ^Probably about to get back on a ship
> 
> I did find this though:
> 
> http://www.motorexclusive.com/2014/10/20/2015-porsche-911-gt3-rs-spied-wearing-georgia-plates-video/


Believe you're right, there is a RoRo that just came into Galveston.


----------



## Mont

HoustonKid said:


> I have no clue what my phone is up to. I changed nothing but lately I've seen several giant pics posted. Maybe it has something to do with not being able to upload any pics recently.


I tweaked the image settings again to see if it will help.


----------



## yakfisher

Ended up seeing a gaggle of these cars a bit later, but unable to get a pic


----------



## MEGABITE

^Hunting bicyclists?


----------



## BigNate523

yakfisher said:


> Ended up seeing a gaggle of these cars a bit later, but unable to get a pic


when i hit the lotto im going to make a 4wd vehicle for the sole purpose of running those things over :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## bjones2571

Bronco II  








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lite-liner

yakfisher said:


> Ended up seeing a gaggle of these cars a bit later, but unable to get a pic


is that a po-po hidin' out in front of the sign in the used car lot ???????


----------



## FishingMudGuy

*This one was driving until this happened.*

Yesterday evening at Wallisville Rd & East Beltway.


----------



## Mont

4 flats boats on their way down the road


----------



## mrau

lite-liner said:


> is that a po-po hidin' out in front of the sign in the used car lot ???????


Good eye! I think you're right.


----------



## MEGABITE

You WILL stay closed, trunk.


----------



## MEGABITE

Just Spiderman driving the Batmobile. ha

Sign: Take a pic. Tell HolyBatman I borrowed his car.


----------



## ANGEL

Rolling on I10


----------



## Runway

ANGEL said:


> Rolling on I10


Looks like Skipper "This ain't no Ranky Danky Funeral Home " Lee


----------



## cubera

Not Houston, but to good not to post.
Scary and funny at the same time.


----------



## HoustonKid

That should hold it. On memorial and Memorial Park today


----------



## newtron

*Yesterday on IH 10*

Needs to be just a little lower...


----------



## newtron

*Prius Nutz*

Greenie to the first person to decipher the license plate


----------



## Bozo

newtron said:


> Greenie to the first person to decipher the license plate


It says "California" right across the top. That should be your clue that it is only jibberish and nonsense.


----------



## FishingMudGuy

Those CA Prius accessories are tiny compared to the ones hanging out in Texas. :rotfl:


----------



## SpikeMike

caught you laughin


----------



## lite-liner

dangit, beat me to it........


----------



## newtron

Greenie to ya


----------



## surf_ox

SpikeMike said:


> caught you laughin


Obviously due to the male Prius.

--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------



## HoustonKid

610 and Ella today doing about 70mph.


----------



## Solodaddio

newtron said:


> Needs to be just a little lower...


26's in the back, 24's in the front!


----------



## Captain Marty

*Rat Rod*

This vehicle was spotted at the Walter Umphey State Park in Port Arthur on Sunday. Has a 50 caliber machine gun, toilet, and gangster white wall.


----------



## CRGR

That's not going anywhere...


----------



## Shredded Evidence

And a Monkey! You forgot the monkey!



Captain Marty said:


> This vehicle was spotted at the Walter Umphey State Park in Port Arthur on Sunday. Has a 50 caliber machine gun, toilet, and gangster white wall.


----------



## Rwv2055

Yes that's a gold plated Maserati.


----------



## Yak a Tak

This is a real winner! At the Conroe WalMart, parked but got there under its own power. Yes, those are dual rear wheels and suicide doors.


----------



## MEGABITE

It passed inspection! ha!


----------



## Bobby

Rwv2055 said:


> Yes that's a gold plated Maserati.


Need a bigger picture . That one is hard to see


----------



## TWick

Rwv2055 said:


> Yes that's a gold plated Maserati.


That's a vinyl wrap


----------



## Buffett Fan

Shredded Evidence said:


> And a Monkey! You forgot the monkey!


And a pool noodle, don't forget the pool noodle!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Bearkat

I saw that Maserati at the Chick-fi-A drive through in Conroe a couple weeks ago.


----------



## MEGABITE

Close call for Prius driver!
( I didn't take pic so I don't know any details)


----------



## bjones2571

At work the other day in the reserved first floor parking spot.








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid

In my hood this morning. La Negra????


----------



## ChuChu

The black woman.


----------



## bwguardian

He was haulin ... in a Hemi!


----------



## batmaninja

Voss, Hempstead and 290. 

I am the black Ram, Jose in the F150 no tiene insurance.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK

Interstate in Mississippi

Quote of the Day: Are you voting to make a difference or are you following the establishment again...


----------



## Mark454

ON I-10 last week. Nice looking boat.


----------



## steve holchak

batmaninja said:


> Voss, Hempstead and 290.
> 
> I am the black Ram, Jose in the F150 no tiene insurance.


I hope they deport him and his family. We are so screwed.I'm going back to Cabo next week. If I hit someone,2Cool won't be able to get me out!


----------



## 61Bubbletop

batmaninja said:


> Voss, Hempstead and 290.
> 
> I am the black Ram, Jose in the F150 no tiene insurance.


They never have insurance or a drivers license. Had it happen to me twice. Royal PIA.


----------



## steve holchak

Mark454 said:


> ON I-10 last week. Nice looking boat.


Am I doing this right? 1400 hp @ $1,000 per hp, plus the boat? What am I doing wrong? My 4 cylinder Volvo penta, although underpowered, would push that boat around pretty good,


----------



## batmaninja

Mexico ID, and he had a new Iphone and a handicapped hanger. 

Only ticket was failure to control speed.


----------



## dbarham

Bout right sounds like Alvin


----------



## TexasVines

need to start suing them for everything they are worth even if it is next to nothing then attach a lien to anything they might have in the future

the "worst" that can happen is they leave the country because they cannot put up with the constant garnishment of wages and the trips to jail for failing to pay and failure to go to court

also start dragging in any "company" that they have a shirt on for.....again that might not be a "yard pro" truck and "yard pro" might actually be a professional company that is not owned by this clown, but that looks like yard waste in the bed to me so make the company show up in court and prove their employee was not using that truck for company business and after a few dozen events like that maybe they will hire citizens

also sue and take the truck from them as well and part it out......if it has a lien on it start suing the lender for loaning to a customer with no insurance......normally with a lien the loan company wants full coverage because it protects them from a default and repoing a damaged vehicle in an incident like this.......need to make it where they also have to enforce the insurance because they are being drug into court for allowing/enabling uninsured motorist on the road ways


sure it takes time and effort, but if everyone did it and we run a few hundred or even a thousand or more back HOME then it was worth it.....I hate the "lawsuit" racket as much as anyone, but it is time to use the full force of it against these uninsured invading vermin 

that is the same thing that would happen to you as an uninsured US citizen only you have no place to run back home to in order to flee your obligations and the law would likely be much harsher on you as far as jail and fines because they know you have no where else to go

also a good old fashioned *** whipping on them is OK as well.....what are they going to do show up in court as a witness when they know the courts are already looking for them because of the lawsuit you have filed and their failure to appear for that and a possible deportation hearing as well 

just crack them in the head with a tire iron as soon as "onie insurancies" is said


----------



## TatterTot

Mark454 said:


> ON I-10 last week. Nice looking boat.


Douche


----------



## TatterTot

Mark454 said:


> ON I-10 last week. Nice looking boat.


Dallas ID. Had a GoPro on the windshield. And a Saltlife sticker on the back window.
Only crime was being a douche.

See what I did there.


----------



## cubera

This is one we won't see driving around anymore. Many of you in the Pasadena area had seen this old Winnebago parked in various Walmart parking lots. Found it this morning in the Harbor Freight parking lot , looks like it won't be on the road anymore. 
Don't know any of the details, or if anyone was injured.









Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## MEGABITE

^ Didn't list anyone injured
http://www.yourhoustonnews.com/pasa...cle_7f5978fe-5a45-5237-86ee-f44c3228872c.html


----------



## HoustonKid

I-10 east bound at downtown doing 65 mph. That should hold it. From looking at the car I don't think it just happened and he was just trying to get home.


----------



## jtburf

Yesterday afternoon I-10 feeder headed to FTU


----------



## ChuChu

Not in Houston, but.....


----------



## pitchindad

This one wasn't a mex but he almost killed my 87 yo pop and me Friday in Alvin Friday. Oh and he was smoking dope so he went to the cross bar motel. And will stay there if I have anything to do with it.


----------



## baitbig

Saw this guy and his best friend this morning. He was cruising about 40mph too. Sorry for the rotated pic. Posting from phone.


----------



## sotexhookset

steve holchak said:


> Am I doing this right? 1400 hp @ $1,000 per hp, plus the boat? What am I doing wrong? My 4 cylinder Volvo penta, although underpowered, would push that boat around pretty good,


$100 per hp.


----------



## Specsniper

WTH










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prokat

Specsniper said:


> WTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Donked nova,gotta be houston

Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## budreau

gom1 said:


> Donked nova,gotta be houston
> 
> Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


amazing what they do with dope money these days .


----------



## Bozo

At least it doesn't look like a NASCAR sponsored version like they used to do.


----------



## cubera

Specsniper said:


> WTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blasphemy


----------



## Specsniper

gom1 said:


> Donked nova,gotta be houston
> 
> Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


Tomball actually, didn't realize there was a "style" called Donked.


----------



## MEGABITE

Should be called DERPed :spineyes:


----------



## prokat

Specsniper said:


> Tomball actually, didn't realize there was a "style" called Donked.


Yep,I never knew what swangas were either.

Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## snapperlicious

*Houston*

H-Town realtor


----------



## heffleysmill

Today on I10 eastbound at 702 east of Columbus!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Runway

Got this one at BW 8 and Westheimer. I caught up with the driver, he was about 70 or 75, and he drove the s.... outta that car. It ran like a banshee!


----------



## Duckchasr

snapperlicious said:


> H-Town realtor


 Recon she has some nice property?:dance:


----------



## HoustonKid

Duckchasr said:


> Recon she has some nice property?:dance:


Or some very very sweet property.


----------



## barronj

now you know what happens to it:


----------



## Jamaica Cove

I like David's signs (the "englesh tooter"). He's a homeless person that does all sorts of weird signs while he lives in Austin with his dog.


----------



## StinkBait

Jamaica Cove said:


> I like David's signs (the "englesh tooter"). He's a homeless person that does all sorts of weird signs while he lives in Austin with his dog.


Funny, I googled the number..

http://kut.org/post/seen-these-signs-downtown-austin-we-met-guy-behind-them


----------



## HoustonKid

Hoards much. CVS Friendswood today. BMW looked like it had been lowered from all of the weight of the junk all over the inside of the car.


----------



## SafetyMan

^^^^^I bet that car is smelling ripe while baking in the hot Texas sun.


----------



## Solodaddio

HoustonKid said:


> Hoards much. CVS Friendswood today. BMW looked like it had been lowered from all of the weight of the junk all over the inside of the car.


Funny! I bet when some of the junk falls out the hoarder freaks out and has to pick it up and stuff it back in the car!


----------



## cubera

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid

45N bound feeder road just north of the causeway in Galveston today. That cannot be good.


----------



## surf_ox

HoustonKid said:


> Hoards much. CVS Friendswood today. BMW looked like it had been lowered from all of the weight of the junk all over the inside of the car.


School house rock shirt. Nice.

--------------

Don't ever hesitate to try something new. Remember amateurs built the ARK and professionals built the TITANIC.


----------



## cubera

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## CRGR

Harry toll road north - just now


----------



## Solodaddio

cubera said:


> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


Looks like a stolen yeti and conduit hanging out the freakin door.


----------



## housewolf

I didn't see this posted before, FWIW; it's gone now.


----------



## MEGABITE

Desperate?


----------



## HoustonKid

Neighbor 3 doors down who is an older Asian female. How does she put the gas in? Older Toyota Camry with the gas tank lid tapped closed.


----------



## newtron

*Bad Porsche*

SH 99 and IH 10. Never seen one of these before - What is it?

Love the license plate


----------



## jtburf

newtron said:


> SH 99 and IH 10. Never seen one of these before - What is it?
> 
> Love the license plate


Its a 918 Spider with 2 commas in the price...

John


----------



## Shiner




----------



## portalto

Hubby saw this one on Bingle today.


----------



## HoustonKid

portalto said:


> Hubby saw this one on Bingle today.


WTH??????


----------



## stinkypete

He doesnt want her getting out.


----------



## Pintabo

newtron said:


> SH 99 and IH 10. Never seen one of these before - What is it?
> 
> Love the license plate


Porsche 918 Spyder - very rare. Around $1 million price tag.


----------



## stargazer

portalto said:


> Hubby saw this one on Bingle today.


Dang, and its already setup for pulling ATMs out of store fronts  Looks like the next victim across the street in the second photo


----------



## essayons75

That Harris County Constable car with the swangas was just on the news. Part of a community outreach program. Oh lawd!


----------



## cubera

Wonder what they are looking for.


----------



## kcbrockett

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## patwilson

No bugs no worries. Looks like it even slides....


----------



## WLShafor

Definitely going above and beyond



HoustonKid said:


> I got this one today. Doing 70 in the left lane on BW8.
> 
> I don't care if you have an issue with taking a pic with a cell phone while driving either.


I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work.

-Thomas A. Edison


----------



## WLShafor

Super custom



patwilson said:


> No bugs no worries. Looks like it even slides....


I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work.

-Thomas A. Edison


----------



## surf_ox

Just snagged this one in cypress.

Under 2016 days "just end it already"










--------------

Don't ever hesitate to try something new. Remember amateurs built the ARK and professionals built the TITANIC.


----------



## barronj

*Did you get the memo?*


----------



## Runway

Please hurry!


----------



## HoustonKid

26" Donks on a Honda Crosstour???????? 59 north bound just before Main.


----------



## driftfish20

Oak Forest 4:10 pm today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## driftfish20

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEGABITE

^ haha I've done that with long pvc pipe


----------



## CRGR

Pearland...


----------



## Buffett Fan

you sure don't see a station wagon like this everyday!


----------



## HoustonKid

Oops. Bingle near Kempwood today. I guess he swung wide to make the turn and the trailer slide off into the ditch. Pic does not do it justice. It was stuck pretty good in the ditch.


----------



## had2reg

Specsniper said:


> WTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want big tall oversized wheels. They look 2cool and are very practical for maneuvering through the Houston's oft flooded streets.


----------



## carryyourbooks

Gotta show some love for the Buick!!


----------



## enielsen

Stumbled upon this gem today in the Gulf Gate Lowes. I think it's a Brougham.


----------



## Trout Sniffer

Has anyone seen my iguana?


----------



## Fuelin

*Bentley*

Or what they in the hood refer to a "ghetto Bentley"


----------



## pmgoffjr

Not Houston, between Pecos and Orla, knucklehead is on fire, would not stop for any manner of trying to get his attention.


----------



## essayons75

Knucklehead? You are the one taking close-up pics of a tanker on fire! Hee hee!


----------



## pmgoffjr

That's the 35th time I've been told that today. I gotta go climb a tree and think about my decisions now. Thanks.


----------



## cubera

I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and tell ya it was hauling waste water.


----------



## Bozo

A fold up Ford.









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffett Fan

Yesterday at the Texans game...


----------



## Fuelin

*....*

Homestead


----------



## Leo

I never knew belts were so hard to find in Houston. We should start a belt drive and start passing them out to these poor poeple


----------



## Gemini8

I thought this was about crazy stuff in Houston. Nothing unusual about pants on the ground around this town...lol


----------



## Fishtexx

Now they getting really cool, double underwear for your viewing pleasure. Or does the second pair just hide the skid marks on the first pair? Friggen clown.


----------



## Jamaica Cove

Fishtexx said:


> Now they getting really cool, double underwear for your viewing pleasure. *Or does the second pair just hide the skid marks on the first pair? *Friggen clown.


I don't want to know. He probably just finished "shopping" at Walmart for the new undies.

Wonder if the passenger was able to clip him with the gas can since the driver was taking the pic and couldn't. :dance:


----------



## rattletrap

Ya`ll don`t be hatin on my thuggies !!! lol


----------



## ibtbone

pmgoffjr said:


> Not Houston, between Pecos and Orla, knucklehead is on fire, would not stop for any manner of trying to get his attention.


can anyone post that pic another way, i cant see it, thanks


----------



## jusintime

ibtbone said:


> can anyone post that pic another way, i cant see it, thanks


The rear wheels on the right side are on fire....


----------



## prokat

Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## DEXTER

gom1 said:


> Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


LMAO that is awesome:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sotexhookset

gom1 said:


> Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


Greatnessl!! Lol! I'd drive it was too.


----------



## THA

Wonder how much different it sounds that the kids running around here with the what looks like a 5 gallon bucket stuck on their exhausts


----------



## Kenner 23

LED tubes down low:headknock


----------



## SD Hawkins

*Not driving but still*

Been working a small job and drove by this one several times, had to get a pic. Its a dually......jeez.


----------



## MEGABITE

^ Nobody gonna steal those wheels! haha


----------



## bwguardian

MEGABITE said:


> ^ Nobody gonna steal those wheels! haha


Sure they will...the back ones are easy peazy, and the fronts appear to have a removeable panel for clearance...


----------



## prokat

Reel girl?























Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## MEGABITE

bwguardian said:


> Sure they will...the back ones are easy peazy, and the fronts appear to have a removeable panel for clearance...


haha! How they gonna get landscaping bricks under it tho?


----------



## the toninator

driftfish20 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's my old hood, I miss that place.


----------



## barronj

I win the internets for the day with this on ^^
:^)


----------



## BATWING

Jajajajajajajajajaja!


----------



## MarkU

gom1 said:


> Reel girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


LOL! This is what happens when an Art Institute grad gets 20K from grandma. :brew2:


----------



## prokat

Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamaica Cove

MarkU said:


> LOL! This is what happens when an Art Institute grad gets 20K from grandma. :brew2:


Nope, that's when (a) someone THINKS they have 'taste' when in fact, they do not or (b) likely wears rainbow clothes and live near Montrose or (c) are from Calinutsoland or (d) all of the above.

It could be that psycho beotch Daryl Hannah's car???


----------



## patwilson

WHAT THE HAIL!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



barronj;1875726
[IMG said:


> http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u27/cbarronj/downsized951010091433.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win the internets for the day with this on ^^
> :^)


----------



## driftfish20

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishtexx

3 men workin, 6 men watchin, 1 man pointin!


----------



## BATWING

Shovel ready jobs.....


----------



## Jamaica Cove

BATWING said:


> Shovel ready jobs.....


Yep, and ya need 6 supervisors for 3 workers-that's how it works in the Gummint Sector and why they are so efficient.


----------



## ibtbone

gom1 said:


> Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


looks like old crowhater got his truck back together


----------



## TexasVines

barronj said:


> I win the internets for the day with this on ^^
> :^)


that has to be the dumbest thing I have ever seen

those idiots have two frames on that truck

those little bitty welded pieces of junk square tubing are not going to hold in a wreck and I am surprised they have not broken already

in a wreck the "top" of that piece of junk is going to break off of that lower frame and go skidding down the road

I can't imagine all of the extra weight with a second frame and if you put anything in the bed that scrap square tubing will probably crush down on itself like a beer can

then the fact that the lower frame (that is surely also junk) is probably about maxed out carrying the weight of the upper frame which 1,000+ pounds of weight

then there is the fact that there is no real "lift" because the lower frame is still at about the level of a regular 4X4 truck only the body and the stupid second frame it is on is raised up

then the fact that if you look at it you just think that a moron with no clue built it

hell ghetto cars on big wheels are build better than that garbage


----------



## Buffett Fan

saw these knuckleheads this weekend on 290...driving in formation to keep people from passing them...IDIOTS!!! :headknock


----------



## Jamaica Cove

Their malt liquor cans be on their wheel rims. Sorry pieces of garbage.


----------



## Billygoat

Seen this one on Reddit, hope they were alright.









Edit: Sounds like he was being an idiot/drunk

http://abc13.com/news/sports-car-lands-in-surf-after-crashing-over-galveston-seawall/1499954/


----------



## MEGABITE

???


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish

Saw this the other day and thought it was interesting....


----------



## BATWING

Front wheel drive? Crazy


----------



## ibtbone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibtbone

55 mph i45 in spring 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasVines

two examples of why you do not allow the third world to take up residence in your country


----------



## ibtbone

TexasVines said:


> two examples of why you do not allow the third world to take up residence in your country


north bound, not south, booooo


----------



## Bearkat

ibtbone said:


> north bound, not south, booooo


LOL! I noticed that as well. Maybe they caught 99 around to 59 south.


----------



## willt

West bound I-10










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEGABITE

^Impulse buy. :rotfl:


----------



## Fishtexx

^ Looks like very poor planning!


----------



## ibtbone

Fishtexx said:


> ^ Looks like very poor planning!


they did not plan on stealing a four wheeler today,


----------



## MEGABITE

haha


----------



## JamesAggie




----------



## KillerShrimp

*In katy*

Convertible Van


----------



## newtron

*More of the Same*

License plate said "BE H8TN"


----------



## newtron

*Lincoln*

I think Mathew McConaughey was driving


----------



## TexasVines

newtron said:


> License plate said "BE H8TN"


the street sign says it all


----------



## Jamaica Cove

TexasVines said:


> the street sign says it all


Doubt that fine person ever got beyond 6th grade.


----------



## Fishtexx

Wiz Childrens day care


----------



## Fishtexx

Hater hater!


----------



## BATWING

possible the worst truck i have ever seen.


----------



## TexasVines

Jamaica Cove said:


> Doubt that fine person ever got beyond 6th grade.


that makes them perfect for TSU they can also not get past a college degree like a massive % of those that enroll there


----------



## Row vs Wade

ibtbone said:


> View attachment 3229322
> View attachment 3229386
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol at the antique plates. I hope they enjoy Beverly Hills when they get there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid

I-10 and TC Jester yesterday.


----------



## deano77511

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset

Fishtexx said:


> Hater hater!


That is farkin ridiculous.


----------



## HoustonKid

610 and Bellaire today. Just a nice ride


----------



## dbarham

on the side of Kirkpatrick


----------



## fISHBUD

Hood straps on a Porsche


----------



## Bozo

dbarham said:


> on the side of Kirkpatrick


Looks like a killer case of hemorrhoids


----------



## steve holchak

Scratching my head wondering what it means


----------



## Hullahopper

Here you go!


----------



## sotexhookset

steve holchak said:


> Scratching my head wondering what it means


That's hardcore gang stuff right there. La Mafia girlfriends fly that baby shoe when they're knocked up. Glad and best you try not to talk to or even look at them when you see them as its a major sign of disrespect to their old man.


----------



## dbarham

Actually it was right in front of a horse stable very sickening


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

I personally thought it was in bad taste to post it.......................


----------



## Fishtexx

^^ Agreed! Very poor taste, pointless.


----------



## batmaninja

Ehhh, I though Bozos comment was pretty funny. 

Guy got there early to get the spot out front.


----------



## Gemini8

dbarham said:


> Actually it was right in front of a horse stable *very sickening*


Then why post???


POC Fishin' Gal said:


> I personally thought it was in bad taste to post it.......................





Fishtexx said:


> ^^ Agreed! Very poor taste, pointless.


Agreed x 3. Somethings just need to be left alone.


----------



## tstorm5

It's a dead horse and it does fit the thread description. You don't see one of those every day.


----------



## pmgoffjr

Ok, you can stop beating it now.


----------



## HoustonKid

pmgoffjr said:


> Ok, you can stop beating it now.


I see what you did there.


----------



## dbarham

Gemini8 said:


> Then why post???
> 
> Agreed x 3. Somethings just need to be left alone.


I was driving in Houston and seen it sorry bud.... want to go whip on it I can send you the addy


----------



## Lat22

Did you smell it before you saw it?


----------



## DIHLON

pmgoffjr said:


> Ok, you can stop beating it now.


Well played sir.


----------



## DEXTER

dbarham said:


> I was driving in Houston and seen it sorry bud.... want to go whip on it I can send you the addy


I had no idea what that was a symbol for.


----------



## tx69cam

I45 north near sawdust








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie in TX

Fishtexx said:


> Hater hater!


Saw it yesterday on Eldridge. WOW!


----------



## dbarham




----------



## batmaninja

Its not a trike. 

Those are training wheels on a Goldwing. :an4:


----------



## Country Boy

dbarham said:


>


I can make out "exotic" whats the other two words?


----------



## enielsen

Hullahopper said:


> Here you go!


I have not seen him in years. Thought it may have taken the path of the horse on the previous thread.


----------



## D HOGG

Ruff Neck said:


> I can make out "exotic" whats the other two words?


Exotic Ice Customs ..... lol


----------



## MEGABITE

Ol Fred is always missing his turn. SIGH
haha


----------



## BATWING

Gotta love construction workers


----------



## stargazer

Ruff Neck said:


> I can make out "exotic" whats the other two words?


There are a bunch of carvers in Galveston right now. They are carving ice sculptures for a big display that is going to show thru the Holidays at Moody Gardens. Now the exotic sculptures might be worth looking at :biggrin:


----------



## cubera

stargazer said:


> There are a bunch of carvers in Galveston right now. They are carving ice sculptures for a big display that is going to show thru the Holidays at Moody Gardens. Now the exotic sculptures might be worth looking at :biggrin:


----------



## ibtbone

flying car?

darn sideways picture


----------



## HoustonKid

ibtbone said:


> flying car?
> 
> darn sideways picture


Flying too close to the ground.


----------



## Fuelin

*Whataburger*

This morning


----------



## barronj

batmaninja said:


> Its not a trike.
> 
> Those are training wheels on a Goldwing. :an4:


I saw one of those on I-35 in Austin, saw the wheels bouncing around like a hooptie with out-of-balance tires and wo-out shocks, and thought it was a home-spun job. Nope, that's a kit available for purchase. Looked terribly unsafe.


----------



## Mont

In bike lingo, those are outriggers. It's like everything else on a bike. Set up right, they are great. Set up wrong and it's a life changing decision to ride one.


----------



## MEGABITE

Fuelin said:


> This morning


It's a miracle!!


----------



## Bonestock

Outriggers huh? Looks just like training wheels used on a little kid's bicycle. Commonly used when a child is just learning to ride or wants to be like the cool kids but doesn't yet posses the skill or confidence- or in this guys case, wants to be like the cool kids but no longer posses the skill or confidence, or maybe he never did. 

Before you pile on me here's a disclaimer: The man in the photo may have a disability that doesn't allow him to ride a 2-wheeler, who knows?? If so, then he gets a pass. The other 95% that are not disabled are fair game for us to hammer on and make fun of for looking like sissies.

Oh, I almost forgot; the lack of a helmet on this geezer automatically qualifies him as an idiot so he too is fair game.


----------



## essayons75

Bonestock said:


> Outriggers huh? Looks just like training wheels used on a little kid's bicycle. Commonly used when a child is just learning to ride or wants to be like the cool kids but doesn't yet posses the skill or confidence- or in this guys case, wants to be like the cool kids but *no longer posses the skill or confidence*, or maybe he never did.
> 
> Before you pile on me here's a disclaimer: The man in the photo may have a disability that doesn't allow him to ride a 2-wheeler, who knows?? If so, then he gets a pass. The other 95% that are not disabled are fair game for us to hammer on and make fun of for looking like sissies.
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot; the lack of a helmet on this geezer automatically qualifies him as an idiot so he too is fair game.


....or maybe he drives in stop-and-go traffic everyday, like in Austin.


----------



## carryyourbooks

essayons75 said:


> ....or maybe he drives in stop-and-go traffic everyday, like in Austin.


Nope..........its much more fun to hammer him.


----------



## Reloading

sad3sm

http://www.mtcvoyager.com/


----------



## cubera

Can't call it a trike, it's got 4 wheels.


----------



## Mont

Bonestock said:


> Outriggers huh? Looks just like training wheels used on a little kid's bicycle. Commonly used when a child is just learning to ride or wants to be like the cool kids but doesn't yet posses the skill or confidence- or in this guys case, wants to be like the cool kids but no longer posses the skill or confidence, or maybe he never did.
> 
> Before you pile on me here's a disclaimer: The man in the photo may have a disability that doesn't allow him to ride a 2-wheeler, who knows?? If so, then he gets a pass. The other 95% that are not disabled are fair game for us to hammer on and make fun of for looking like sissies.
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot; the lack of a helmet on this geezer automatically qualifies him as an idiot so he too is fair game.


At age 52, I was doing 165 MPH on my 'busa down a sanctioned 1 mile track, and 149 on a half mile track, in full race gear. At age 55, and several major surgeries later, I still have that bike and now ride a trike. You won't find a picture of me on either one without a helmet. You want to talk the talk like you know the deal, but really knowing the deal is still being able to make the ride. One of these days, you will figure it out. Until then, keep right on bashing. Those are outriggers on his bike, and he's riding. I spend a lot of time helping new riders get their bikes adjusted to them. It's a racing thing, really, only racing time, not each other. You probably won't have read past the second sentence, and that's your loss.


----------



## batmaninja

Those are 500 lb kids bike those guys are riding. I have never heard of or seen outriggers before. Had some frame sliders on my old bike for when I went down, and I did. But the bike I was on, cost less than a set of them outriggers.


----------



## Bonestock

I read your entire post and I know you are a good man.
I've spent over 25 years of my life racing motorcycles. I started on YZ60's on dirt at 10 years old then moved to YSR's on roadrace courses. At 18 I received my AMA license and started to participating in AMA sanctioned clay oval flat track events. I was on a track just about every weekend for the next 15 years of my life. I took a job as a floor sweeper at a local Kawasaki dealership and eventually became their lead technician. I held that position for 6 years then became service mgr for the dealership. During my time at that dealership, I spent my weekends at Texas and Oklohama road race courses tuning suspensions, setting ride heights and jetting carbs. I've built many engines and revalved many a front fork for the CMRA club racers and at one time was fairly highly regarded for my skill and knowledge. I've been chunked off the high side at 140mph and walked away, I get it trust me. I had a nasty spill in 07' which has left me with limited use of one of my legs. It took 6 months after the surgery until I could put weight on that leg. I have not been on a track since. That part of my life is over and I don't regret one bit of it.
Part of getting older and wiser is knowing your limitations. I refuse to ride on the public streets because I've attended way too many funerals of my friends that have got run down by somebody who was texting or just not paying attention. 
I know what riding and racing is all about, It's not meant for everyone, that's part of what makes it special. 
I've spent the majority of my life on and around two wheeled vehicles. We're a special breed. We didn't do it because it was convenient, easy or comfortable. If you need more wheels to hold your bike up for you, an MP3 player, or something to hold your frosty beverage in case you get hot, your "cheating". Me and the guys that have walked the walk, have earned the right to poke fun at you. Yes, you've raced bikes too. Or at least that's what you straightline guys call it. Try dragging a knee puck at 120 in the rain on slicks sometime, then talk to me about racing motorcycles.
Bottom line- Ride on three wheels and you will get teased by guys on two wheels. Either way, I'll be in my truck with the A/C blowing in my face and the lumbar support set just right. It's all in good fun.


----------



## Bonestock

essayons75 said:


> ....or maybe he drives in stop-and-go traffic everyday, like in Austin.


Or San Francisco.. Or the Montrose...


----------



## Mont

Bonestock said:


> Bottom line- Ride on three wheels and you will get teased by guys on two wheels. Either way, I'll be in my truck with the A/C blowing in my face and the lumbar support set just right. It's all in good fun.


My bottom line is that as a current rider, my trike has extended the number of years I can ride. I won't be doing any cross country trips, but it's sure fun to cruise on the weekends and enjoy the wind in my face and the scenery. To each his own is my motto.


----------



## boom!

Bonestock said:


> I read your entire post and I know you are a good man.
> I've spent over 25 years of my life racing motorcycles. I started on YZ60's on dirt at 10 years old then moved to YSR's on roadrace courses. At 18 I received my AMA license and started to participating in AMA sanctioned clay oval flat track events. I was on a track just about every weekend for the next 15 years of my life. I took a job as a floor sweeper at a local Kawasaki dealership and eventually became their lead technician. I held that position for 6 years then became service mgr for the dealership. During my time at that dealership, I spent my weekends at Texas and Oklohama road race courses tuning suspensions, setting ride heights and jetting carbs. I've built many engines and revalved many a front fork for the CMRA club racers and at one time was fairly highly regarded for my skill and knowledge. I've been chunked off the high side at 140mph and walked away, I get it trust me. I had a nasty spill in 07' which has left me with limited use of one of my legs. It took 6 months after the surgery until I could put weight on that leg. I have not been on a track since. That part of my life is over and I don't regret one bit of it.
> Part of getting older and wiser is knowing your limitations. I refuse to ride on the public streets because I've attended way too many funerals of my friends that have got run down by somebody who was texting or just not paying attention.
> I know what riding and racing is all about, It's not meant for everyone, that's part of what makes it special.
> I've spent the majority of my life on and around two wheeled vehicles. We're a special breed. We didn't do it because it was convenient, easy or comfortable. If you need more wheels to hold your bike up for you, an MP3 player, or something to hold your frosty beverage in case you get hot, your "cheating". Me and the guys that have walked the walk, have earned the right to poke fun at you. Yes, you've raced bikes too. Or at least that's what you straightline guys call it. Try dragging a knee puck at 120 in the rain on slicks sometime, then talk to me about racing motorcycles.
> Bottom line- Ride on three wheels and you will get teased by guys on two wheels. Either way, I'll be in my truck with the A/C blowing in my face and the lumbar support set just right. It's all in good fun.


Quitter!


----------



## MEGABITE

Crazy cool


----------



## Harbormaster

MEGABITE said:


> Crazy cool


Seats on the front bumper for the bird boys? What happened to them standing on the bumper?


----------



## Ducatibilt

That reminded me of this ladies ride I saw quite a while back. A scooter with a sidecar for your scooter?


----------



## kweber

power to weight ratio in above pic looks to be way negative....


----------



## Bozo

MEGABITE said:


> Crazy cool


That is my high school buddy's work. He owns www.whitetailtrucks.com . Looks like he's delivering to another happy customer.

He does boat work too and is darn good at it.

This is a recent top he did. 
https://scontent-dft4-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=1b464f4d85325e891db12ba926c2abbf&oe=586E9943


----------



## MEGABITE

^ I saw him in the convenience store and wanted to chat with him a minute but the wife was chomping at the bit to get to Round Top for the big antique fair. ha


----------



## the toninator

I wasn't driving but auto related:
When your ex-boss can't park her car to save her life...


----------



## HoustonKid

Cool old car in the Heights this morning.


----------



## Bozo

MEGABITE said:


> ^ I saw him in the convenience store and wanted to chat with him a minute but the wife was chomping at the bit to get to Round Top for the big antique fair. ha


Swing by his shop in alvin if you are in the area. His name is Darrin and he's a one stop get it done shop. He is on Gordon (business 35) right where 528 tees in. He has a yard full of trucks, jeeps, trailers and boats right now that gives you a good idea of all that he can do. Safe floor, bed liner, fabrication....He even has a gantry crane that can lift large boats up and can replace bunk boards for boat trailers.


----------



## MEGABITE

^Might do that, we're in Alvin all of the time


----------



## MEGABITE

HAHA Acres Homes


----------



## Bearkat

Got her Obama phone I see.


----------



## WesinTX

Clown season is open and tags are already being filled!


----------



## HoustonKid

They are watching us. Katy, N Fry, new subdivision.


----------



## HoustonKid

Over a million views. Wow.


----------



## ANGEL

Accident waiting to happen


----------



## Whitebassfisher

the toninator said:


> I wasn't driving but auto related:
> When your ex-boss can't park her car to save her life...


Was she your _ex_-boss before you did that? Or not until later?


----------



## indaskinny

You're doing it wrong.....


----------



## indaskinny

Well heck, I did it wrong as well.


----------



## HoustonKid

That's it boys and girls. I have seen it all. I-10 west bound near Winnie today. 

Gotta love it. Carrying your favorite man chair on the bass boat.


----------



## ChasingReds

HoustonKid said:


> That's it boys and girls. I have seen it all. I-10 west bound near Winnie today.
> 
> Gotta love it. Carrying your favorite man chair on the bass boat.


Guessing someone was told to grab his stuff and go...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## DIHLON

ChasingReds said:


> Guessing someone was told to grab his stuff and go...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Looks like he got the boat and his game chair and she got everything else.:biggrin:


----------



## essayons75

.


----------



## HoustonKid

essayons75 said:


> .


Wholly SHEEEEET. He better be checking the clearance signs.


----------



## kcliff

HoustonKid said:


> That's it boys and girls. I have seen it all. I-10 west bound near Winnie today.
> 
> Gotta love it. Carrying your favorite man chair on the bass boat.


Big Grouper enjoying life I guess.

http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2085026


----------



## Tony06

Outside the office a few minutes ago. This brings to mind the trailer load balance video posted a few weeks back. Hope the ramps dont fail.


----------



## the toninator

Whitebassfisher said:


> Was she your _ex_-boss before you did that? Or not until later?


After, I thought she was going to be mad but once she found out it was me thought it was funny. The guy she blamed it on and originally took the heat, not so much


----------



## ChuChu

Tony06 said:


> Outside the office a few minutes ago. This brings to mind the trailer load balance video posted a few weeks back. Hope the ramps dont fail.


Hope he ain't going very far.


----------



## Runway

In back of Avenue Grill on Houston Avenue at Washington.


----------



## Mont

U-Haul won't even rent you a hauler if you tell them it's for a truck. A backwards truck takes it to a whole new level.


----------



## bwguardian

Mont said:


> U-Haul won't even rent you a hauler if you tell them it's for a truck. A backwards truck takes it to a whole new level.


That dog is gonna wag its tail!


----------



## Mystic34

Wild looking bike.


----------



## cubera

White girl?


----------



## Leo

Runway said:


> In back of Avenue Grill on Houston Avenue at Washington.


Dam hippies


----------



## Robert.Parson

Mystic34 said:


> Wild looking bike.


so do you call that a DONKED BIKE ?


----------



## LIVIN

*Hardcore*

Heading South on 146.


----------



## sotexhookset

LIVIN said:


> Heading South on 146.


Hell yea. Lol


----------



## cubera

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEGABITE

COO COO
COo COO


----------



## steve holchak

Not crazy but cool. Saw this on my way home from 2coolers lunch at Lankfords today.


----------



## essayons75

*Oorah!!!*


----------



## Runway

Today at Spaghetti Thursday. Maybe a future 2Cool lunch spot??


----------



## HoustonKid

Runway said:


> Today at Spaghetti Thursday. Maybe a future 2Cool lunch spot??


Cool old car. Where is this Spaghetti location you speak of? Spaghetti Warehouse, Spaghetti Western?


----------



## Runway

HoustonKid said:


> Cool old car. Where is this Spaghetti location you speak of? Spaghetti Warehouse, Spaghetti Western?


Sacred Heart Catholic Church Men's group cooks up pasta, meat balls, Italian sausage, baked chicken and porkchops, sometimes some pigs feet or lasagna. It is on Whitney (603 iI think) just west of Airline. They have been doing it for about 60 years. It is good stuff. During political season they put wine out on the tables ,but you have to listen to a few poloticians hawking votes.


----------



## HoustonKid

One expensive paint job on a golf cart seen today at 290 and Mangum.


----------



## old 37

Runway said:


> Sacred Heart Catholic Church Men's group cooks up pasta, meat balls, Italian sausage, baked chicken and porkchops, sometimes some pigs feet or lasagna. It is on Whitney (603 iI think) just west of Airline. They have been doing it for about 60 years. It is good stuff. During political season they put wine out on the tables ,but you have to listen to a few poloticians hawking votes.


We call it " Our Lady Of Spaghettei"


----------



## kweber

older 37 said:


> We call it " Our Lady Of Spaghettei"


sounds like a group I'd hang with...
good food and a lil' wine....
just too far away....
dang!


----------



## trodery

A plane on a trailer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kweber

trodery said:


> A plane on a trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


been there, done that...
went to El Paso one day in a Chev pick-up to rescue a broken Suburban and trailer loaded w/ crop-duster wings and parts....
U-Haul hitch and dragged the whole mess back to SoTx...
did it in under 24hrs...
pick-up hitched to Suburban w/trailer loaded w/airplane...
long, slow drive back...


----------



## ChuChu

In El Paso....


----------



## sleepersilverado




----------



## MEGABITE

"NO smoking in my car!"

"Fine!"


----------



## HoustonKid

Why Hardy Toll Road was closed yesterday. Traffic sucks. If you notice in the second pic that is a bullet hole in the truck. Rough part of town.


----------



## MEGABITE

Seems legit


----------



## kweber

MEGABITE said:


> Seems legit


just as good as all the faded paper ones


----------



## Buffett Fan

Yesterday at Beltway and Gunspoint ..."Hey Mom, can I borrow the SUV?"


----------



## salth2o

Dangerous. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamH

A gold 'vette.


----------



## Sgrem

Silver vette


----------



## bludaze

Hah! caption this one


----------



## Sugar Land YAK




----------



## HoustonKid

Bad place for this oldie to be broken down. 610 and Post Oak at rush hour.


----------



## TXXpress

bludaze said:


> Hah! caption this one


Wow. Now that's a dingleberry!


----------



## Bullitt4439

nothing says cobra like a bike rack.


----------



## yakfisher

Bullitt4439 said:


> nothing says cobra like a bike rack.


Thats a sea sucker rack. I have some sea sucker rod racks on the boat....not sure i would trust them to hold a 10k bike :/


----------



## roundman

MEGABITE said:


> Seems legit


reminds me of a con i knew in high school and after, always trying to figure out how to get stuff without paying, like his elect. meter on house he rented. his inspection sticker was expired so he cut out the number and used elect. tape to put in a new number, cops pulled use over and one looked and started laughing telling his partner " hey come over and look at this weve got an artist here " lol


----------



## cubera

It's been a while since I've seen one of these, this is the second one in two days that I have seen. Wonder how many miles a day they drive.









Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## bwguardian

sgrem said:


> Silver vette


I saw him about a month ago on Loop 610 between 45 and where it cuts off for 225...couldn't get a pic of it...


----------



## Kenner 23

Sams parking lot


----------



## Kenner 23

Really fast dodge dakota


----------



## MEGABITE

KemoSabe said:


> Sams parking lot


Perfect opportunity


----------



## Bayscout22

yakfisher said:


> Thats a sea sucker rack. I have some sea sucker rod racks on the boat....not sure i would trust them to hold a 10k bike :/


That's a 10K bike? The car ain't cheap either!


----------



## yakfisher

Bayscout22 said:


> That's a 10K bike? The car ain't cheap either!


Somewhere in that arena. Frame alone is b/w 4.5 and 6.5k depending on which madone model it is. Wheels another 1.5k to 3+ depending on brand. Quark power meter cranks 1+k and so on. 
If i were going to blow that much on a bike it would be custom steel or ti. But to each there own


----------



## atcfisherman

MEGABITE said:


> Perfect opportunity


Nice! Think I might do that to the idiots who park their vehicles in two parking spaces because they are sooooo big!!!


----------



## HoustonKid

Interesting license. 610 and Woodway today.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

did you ever have any idea this would be such a great thread and go on for so long? I personally love it and thank you for a WONDERFUL idea!


----------



## HoustonKid

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> did you ever have any idea this would be such a great thread and go on for so long? I personally love it and thank you for a WONDERFUL idea!


Thanks and no I did not.


----------



## mrau

Bayscout22 said:


> That's a 10K bike? The car ain't cheap either!





yakfisher said:


> Somewhere in that arena. Frame alone is b/w 4.5 and 6.5k depending on which madone model it is. Wheels another 1.5k to 3+ depending on brand. Quark power meter cranks 1+k and so on.
> If i were going to blow that much on a bike it would be custom steel or ti. But to each there own


I was in a Bike Barn a few years ago and saw one of those composite bikes on display. I was lifting it up and down with my pinky and marveling at how light it was. Then I glanced at the price tag and slowly lowered it and stepped away. LOL.


----------



## yakfisher

mrau said:


> I was in a Bike Barn a few years ago and saw one of those composite bikes on display. I was lifting it up and down with my pinky and marveling at how light it was. Then I glanced at the price tag and slowly lowered it and stepped away. LOL.


Ha yeah, bikes can be obscenely expensive if you feel the urge to go that route


----------



## HoustonKid

yakfisher said:


> Ha yeah, bikes can be obscenely expensive if you feel the urge to go that route


My name is Houstonkid and I'm an addict. I have 15k tied up in 3 bikes and gear. No motors included.


----------



## yakfisher

HoustonKid said:


> My name is Houstonkid and I'm an addict. I have 15k tied up in 3 bikes and gear. No motors included.


I feel you, have about 8 in 2 bikes
They keep me sane when i cant get out fishing


----------



## HoustonKid

Fine car with some ugly trim. They were peach in person, not copper or gold. 
I wonder how much those ugly rims cost?
I-10 and TC Jester today.


----------



## MEGABITE

Gonna get pulled over for that tint. BRILLIANT


----------



## THA

?what kind of license plate was that


----------



## MEGABITE

Who knew Santa drove a Hummer? Huh.


----------



## essayons75

*Mr. Peanut's Sled*

Mr. Peanut's Sled


----------



## Buffett Fan

shouldn't the nutz be in the front and not in the back???


----------



## newtron

*Bondo Shmondo*

Who needs it. Duct tape works just fine.


----------



## kcliff

Couple shades darker and you couldn't even tell.


----------



## Fishtexx

newtron said:


> Who needs it. Duct tape works just fine.


Nice job! Guy must be a perfectionist with OCD! Great attention to detail.


----------



## WildCard07

A buddy just sent me this from 610 at the ship channel.


----------



## kcliff

Looks like two dogs f.........


----------



## kinja

?


----------



## Texas T

.


----------



## prokat

Alignment issues?








Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## heffleysmill

WildCard07 said:


> A buddy just sent me this from 610 at the ship channel.
> View attachment 3391401


That is Seth Levy's CJ6


----------



## cklimpt

gom1 said:


> Alignment issues?
> View attachment 3396753
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


I saw this guy going down Hwy 6 the other night. The front tires were on the solid line and the back tires riding on the broken lines separating lanes.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

gom1 said:


> Alignment issues?
> View attachment 3396753


He spent all that money to jack up his truck which may never get off the pavement. How often do his tires last?


----------



## TIMBOv2

Whitebassfisher said:


> He spent all that money to jack up his truck which may never get off the pavement. How often do his tires last?


Not long like that!


----------



## ibtbone

heffleysmill said:


> That is Seth Levy's CJ6


great video, thanks


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

Rolling pick a part


----------



## patwilson

Street Outlaw.....lol


----------



## Knot Kidding

WildCard07 said:


> A buddy just sent me this from 610 at the ship channel.
> View attachment 3391401


I just watch this video of the same jeep (it's built by Jeep!)


----------



## Reel Time

Today in Rosenberg.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11

Reel Time said:


> Today in Rosenberg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The third world country obama has created...


----------



## Alphabets

King of llanta Mountain!


----------



## Jamaica Cove

Reel Time said:


> Today in Rosenberg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They just picked that up off the shoulder of HWY 59-a cousin had already lost it from the top of his Suburban on the highway.


----------



## hoosierplugger

DIY Can-Am conversion. Wide rims/tires up front skinny ones in the back.


----------



## HoustonKid

Horn on the caddy. In the garage at work today. Big'ole fella sitting in the car took exception to me taking the pic. He jumped, well pulled himself out of the car and began to raise a rukus. I told him I just wanted a pic of the cool horns. He settled down and said ok.


----------



## barronj

*Austin*










No ratchet straps, rope or even bungees? A few strips of duct tape will suffice, in a pinch... and he's pulling on the highway.


----------



## HoustonKid

White Oak bayou near I-10 dredging and a pic of how high the water go during last years heavy rains. I am guess 35+ feet about current level. I rode the same route not long after the water went down and there was debris on the wrapped around the top rail of the bridge in the pic. The pile of junk to the right of the track hoe on the bank is what he was removing. All kinds of tires, building material, etc. There was a pile every 20 yards or so. Big piles. Not while driving a car but driving my bicycle around.


----------



## MEGABITE

517 and 24st. :rotfl:


----------



## MEGABITE

haha This guy


----------



## 71 Fish

Looks like the masonry guys scaffold blew down. This is at Silber and Shadyvilla around a three story house. Doesn't look like it hit the high voltage, just the pole and communication lines.


----------



## scwine




----------



## batmaninja

I saw the same scaffold on Sunday. The winds werent playing around. 

I drove into the community to see if anyone was there. The stucco guys van was under about 4 sets of scaffold.


----------



## Bozo

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluefin

Can't quite make out his plate. Can you get a little closer?


----------



## Solodaddio

MEGABITE said:


> haha This guy


Boats n hoes!


----------



## MEGABITE




----------



## HoustonKid

Who lost part of their jet???? On I-10 near Kirkwood yesterday.


----------



## prokat

Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffett Fan

on 290 this morning...


----------



## LIVIN

Not really crazy but pretty strong.


----------



## batmaninja

No gas for the tesla
Pole musta jumped out in front of their coche


----------



## DirtKat

He took that turn a tad soon.


----------



## MEGABITE

.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

*I don't know what to say.............*

1. I thought this was illegal.
2. Why would you ADVERTISE you liked seeing birds kill each other?
3. Maybe get one that says:

Proud wife beater
Happy dog kicker
Cheerful cat killer........

Didn't wait to see the driver-afraid I might get shot just for looking.


----------



## Lat22

Not sure if serious. 

Google University of South Carolina mascot.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

Thank you-I *guess* that makes it funny..........I was REALLY worried about this!


----------



## WilliamH

Buffett Fan said:


> on 290 this morning...


I see that guy often on 290.


----------



## MEGABITE

Close enough! haha!

Must run in the family, look at the other one.


----------



## kcliff

I see the Maroon truck is a "packers" fan.


----------



## BATWING

That is so you can hook up your trailer when its raining. LOL


----------



## Fishnut

kcliff said:


> I see the Maroon truck is a "packers" fan.


LOL - I wonder how many will get that!! h:


----------



## cubera

Got it, now what are the colored dots for?
Have an idea.


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy

Fishnut said:


> LOL - I wonder how many will get that!! h:


Packers fan!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## portalto

WilliamH said:


> I see that guy often on 290.


Saw him yesterday morning on 290 Feeder @ Hollister


----------



## HoustonKid

cubera said:


> Got it, now what are the colored dots for?
> Have an idea.


Undercover rainbow. ðŸŒˆ


----------



## Captain Marty

*Piggyback*

US59 N at FM1314 on Monday 1/30


----------



## yakfisher

No pic, but saw a good bumper sticker this morning
"Brisket is my spirit animal"


----------



## HoustonKid

Captain Marty said:


> US59 N at FM1314 on Monday 1/30


I can say that is a new one for me. I have never seen that. I've seen big rigs towed like that but not with a car in between them.


----------



## MEGABITE

Captain Marty said:


> US59 N at FM1314 on Monday 1/30


That's some real go-getters right there. :cheers:


----------



## batmaninja

Captain Marty said:


> US59 N at FM1314 on Monday 1/30


How does that train turn without dumping the excursion?


----------



## Milkjug

Only the front wheels of the towed rig are on the pavement. That and the excursion is attached with cables it seems.


----------



## bwguardian

Looking at the tow vehicle and how it's loaded. It appears the platform the Excursion is on, is floating on the tow vehicle and rigidly attached on the other tractor.


----------



## Runway

My bet is that the driver of the tractor in front #16, is pulling the other rig to a dealer and then drive his Excursion back home. 
What do I win?


----------



## kcliff

Nothing if you own the Excursion.


----------



## Captain Marty

*Mater from Cars Movie Replica*

Mater replica in Porter on US59


----------



## SonnyR6

....


----------



## MEGABITE

Did someone on here drop something on 290? haha


----------



## SafetyMan

^^^^ I saw it today too. What a mess!


----------



## iridered2003

MEGABITE said:


> Did someone on here drop something on 290? haha


talk bout going skinny water fishing:fish::fish::fish:


----------



## stammster - temporary

Nutcracker Army


----------



## stammster - temporary

Hmmm. Not sure why they posted sideways.


----------



## MarkU

SonnyR6 said:


> ....


Is the roof cut out on that Jeep?


----------



## Bozo

Hey Dickinson, TX, who is the genious that opened a meat market next to planned parenthood? All I know is I'm not eating any hamburger from there!!!!


----------



## Fuelin

And they wonder why we make fun of them...


----------



## SonnyR6

MarkU said:


> Is the roof cut out on that Jeep?


Yup, custom tailgate too.


----------



## Bozo

Custom convertible 260z


----------



## John Redcorn

Guy got away with the license plate censorship. HEB drag cart.


----------



## DirtKat

The license plate took me a min.


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy

DirtKat said:


> The license plate took me a min.


Ha! I didn't catch that either.
EAT S#!T. Lmao.


----------



## kcliff

What a character. Belongs on a Summer's Eve commercial- Mustang plate


----------



## ibtbone

Salt Sled said:


> Ha! I didn't catch that either.
> 
> EAT S#!T. Lmao.


Thanks for the answer. I gave up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Redcorn

Bozo said:


> Hey Dickinson, TX, who is the genious that opened a meat market next to planned parenthood? All I know is I'm not eating any hamburger from there!!!!


I have been to that meat market, didn't recall if the planned parenthood was there at the time. I walked in and they had a whole, huge pig hung from the ceiling and were in the middle of butchering her up. Glad the missus wasnt with me that trip.


----------



## MEGABITE

Better to look at like this. ha


----------



## cubera

Thanks, I needed that.


----------



## Buffett Fan

Camber issue? Nah ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## Sgrem

Yup.....and they do that camber setup so their stoopid far offers wheels will fit up into the wheel well. Incredible to me how much money they spend to do that on purpose.


----------



## Red Killer

I'd hate to see price of this custom license plate :smile:


----------



## JamesAggie

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnyR6

^^^^^^

Yup seen that garbage truck on that stretch of the Beltway lol, that tolls between Veterans and Antoine.


----------



## fy0834

288S... we don't see this everyday in our neck of the woods.


----------



## Fishing Logic

fy0834 said:


> View attachment 3523513
> 
> 
> 288S... we don't see this everyday in our neck of the woods.


One of my operators at work has a Polaris slingshot. Looks a lot like that.


----------



## 61Bubbletop

fy0834 said:


> View attachment 3523513
> 
> 
> 288S... we don't see this everyday in our neck of the woods.


First one I have seen with chrome wheels & a rear spoiler. I would like to ride in one. What I really want to ride in is a T-Rex. If you don't know what those are, just google it.


----------



## ralph7

SonnyR6 said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> Yup seen that garbage truck on that stretch of the Beltway lol, that tolls between Veterans and Antoine.


Here is a crappier version...


----------



## salth2o

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobby

I didn't get a picture but I saw the most unusual thing I have ever seen yet. On 45 going south yesterday. It was a Ford F-250 diesel in the center lane!!!!! He wasn't speeding in the left lane for almost 5 miles. It had a dealers tag on it so I am going to assume he just bought it. So he hasn't got to know the rules about the left lane yet.


----------



## Profish00

61Bubbletop said:


> First one I have seen with chrome wheels & a rear spoiler. I would like to ride in one. What I really want to ride in is a T-Rex. If you don't know what those are, just google it.


Co worker has one, lives in Friendswood


----------



## HoustonKid

Similar to the one that started this whole mess but not loaded down as much. On I-10 west the other day.


----------



## BATWING

My word!


----------



## Fuelin

This was odd


----------



## Fuelin

He just did get under the overpasses on 45


----------



## bludaze

Why...just why would someone do this?


----------



## Leo

HoustonKid said:


> Similar to the one that started this whole mess but not loaded down as much. On I-10 west the other day.


Full load!!


----------



## Leo

bludaze said:


> Why...just why would someone do this?


Avoid high water?


----------



## fy0834

bludaze said:


> Why...just why would someone do this?


When you understand this you will have answered your own question...


----------



## DannyMac

He either shop lifted something or he is packing a pistola on the right hip!


----------



## MEGABITE

Oh lort. And that's a company van


----------



## Ducatibilt

As if there's any doubt I took this one in Houston....


----------



## MEGABITE

.


----------



## Beinghave

*minivan/truck*


----------



## salth2o

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carryyourbooks

Ducatibilt said:


> As if there's any doubt I took this one in Houston....


I'd drive that!


----------



## salth2o

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuelin

Cow in a lawn trailer this morning


----------



## ibtbone

Fuelin said:


> Cow in a lawn trailer this morning


the rodeo is in town


----------



## MEGABITE

Yikes!


----------



## the toninator

That's going to leave a mark.


----------



## MEGABITE

Bad couple of days for garbage trucks


----------



## MEGABITE

ClaRRRRRRRRKKK!!!


----------



## pmgoffjr

Oh my.


----------



## BATWING

I always wanted to try that. The fast & the foolish!


----------



## MEGABITE

Anything to get out of that Texas Sun.


----------



## Buffett Fan

MEGABITE said:


> ClaRRRRRRRRKKK!!!


hahahaha...saw this on theCHIVE !!!


----------



## fy0834

MEGABITE said:


> ClaRRRRRRRRKKK!!!


The only thing that surprises me about that
Pic... is the fact
There's not more cars under there... with all the lane changing that goes on.


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey

This isn't really "crazy", but...
(Taken this afternoon on I-45 South near Conroe)


----------



## lite-liner

Thats Old School Blue Angels. tail off an A-4 skyhawk. they flew those in the '70's


----------



## floppodog

That is a cool photo. Not so sure I would call stuff from the 70"s old school though. It was only yesterday. :cheers:


----------



## Billygoat

Found on reddit


----------



## Charlietunakiller

Handmade tables and chairs.


----------



## Mini-x Fan

Charlietunakiller said:


> Handmade tables and chairs.


Saw that exact same guy during deer season in Brady, Tx and then passed him on our way home through Giddings the next day.


----------



## Solodaddio

Ladders looked to be tied down with shoe strings. Took the flick and had to lane change!


----------



## Fuelin

Twerk Miley


----------



## newtron

*Chute*

When four disc brakes just aren't enough. Ace Hardware at Memorial and Dairy Ashford


----------



## gman1772

newtron said:


> When four disc brakes just aren't enough. Ace Hardware at Memorial and Dairy Ashford


Actually that Supra might need a chute. The Y2K-17 crowd was in town this weekend. Numerous sub 10 second Supra's around town

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trodery

gman1772 said:


> Actually that Supra might need a chute. The Y2K-17 crowd was in town this weekend. Numerous sub 10 second Supra's around town
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, my son has a 200mph+ Supra, a parachute is a nice backup plan!


----------



## duhunter




----------



## fy0834

duhunter said:


>


Is that Barrak or Michelle?


----------



## batmaninja

some side stacks


----------



## Robert.Parson

"TRUCK" Monkey


----------



## gman1772

Pretty sure that's a fiber optic line Durwood Dipstick is pushing up with that aluminum extension ladder. I deduced that from the fact that he wasn't doing the chicken dance when the pic was snapped. Channelview. Where else?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEGABITE

Awww, the kids are going to be so disappointed.

Mecum & BBQ tho!


----------



## Ducatibilt

Robert.Parson said:


> "TRUCK" Monkey


For those not in the know.:biggrin:


----------



## Whitebassfisher

gman1772 said:


> Pretty sure that's a fiber optic line Durwood Dipstick is pushing up with that aluminum extension ladder. I deduced that from the fact that he wasn't doing the chicken dance when the pic was snapped. Channelview. Where else?


Yes, usually those thick lower lines are communication lines, not electrical power lines. No insulators needed.


----------



## barronj

MEGABITE said:


> Bad couple of days for garbage trucks


A garbage truck caught fire in Austin a few months back and they purged the truck all over the street cleaning up the trash took more time than dealing with the fire. Apparently that was protocol for the trash company


----------



## cubera

Think will keep it safe?









Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Reynolds4

batmaninja said:


> some side stacks


I can't believe his mirrors aren't flipped up to see around those stacks.


----------



## prokat

Wut









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## BATWING

LOL Is that a Ford Ranger ?!


----------



## MEGABITE

BATWING said:


> LOL Is that a Ford Ranger ?!


Either that or the guy is a giant. haha


----------



## Sgrem

No biggie....i pulled a gooseneck like that on the receiver hitch of an SUV with a tall draw bar.


----------



## prokat

MEGABITE said:


> Either that or the guy is a giant. haha


Paul bunyan

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## THA

see the big dent in top of his tailgate, did he forget something?


----------



## Lat22

gom1 said:


> Paul bunyan
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


You should see the trailer for Babe the Blue Ox.


----------



## Robert.Parson

*That's crazy*



gom1 said:


> Wut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


But we've all seen worse.
Trailer probably isn't as heavy as you think with NO DECKING on it...
But that ol' Ranger is really squatting...
I bet stopping is real fun...
Would NOT want to be anywhere near that rig....


----------



## RockportRobert

The good news is his front tires don't get much wear.


----------



## MarkU

That's a Ford Danger.


----------



## MEGABITE

:rotfl:


----------



## iridered2003

newtron said:


> When four disc brakes just aren't enough. Ace Hardware at Memorial and Dairy Ashford


that guys from the 405. look at the plate. that thing has to be FAST


----------



## goatchze

Not Houston, but in Bryan. Don't be fooled, that FJ is not pulling out. It's parked there, sticking out so far that two cars can't pass each other in the parking lot. Made for quite the show!


----------



## MEGABITE

Cooked well done


----------



## Runway

I just wanted to be Post #2222.


----------



## indaskinny

Runway said:


> I just wanted to be Post #2222.


Well,you are about 15 too early..


----------



## Buffett Fan

A definite chick magnet...a gold chrome wrapped vette !!! :headknock


----------



## Runway

indaskinny said:


> Well,you are about 15 too early..


Well it was Reply 2222 - next post will contain a Pic of Crazy Stuff. What a concept!!


----------



## Robert.Parson

I think I saw that gold Vette on West little York east bound at Fairbanksâ€‹ n Houston the other day..


----------



## steve holchak

Runway said:


> Well it was Reply 2222 - next post will contain a Pic of Crazy Stuff. What a concept!!


Try again


----------



## finkikin

Saweet ride man!


----------



## HoustonKid

The need to fish is strong with this one. Had 3 rods in the car with him. On Memorial about an hour ago.


----------



## kcliff

Man that trailer is about 1/4 of what the car is probably worth. Don't knock a guy for trying my to fish even if he drives a shopping cart with motor.


----------



## newtron

*Luv Ya Blue!*

Check out this sweet ride. Love the Reagan and Oilers bumper stickers!


----------



## Robert.Parson

newtron said:


> Check out this sweet ride. Love the Reagan and Oilers bumper stickers!


It even looks like is has the Columbia Blue Oilers color.


----------



## carryyourbooks

Passed this gem on 99 today. Just a truck hauling another truck. The funny thing is they didn't even bother to take out all the beer cans. They were just slowly moving around like they do in the bed of the truck on the freeway! Sorry for the blurry pic, but the wife was going 80!


----------



## HoustonKid

I saw the blue car in the Heights a few weeks ago. I could not get the camera out in time. It looks like a time capsul.


----------



## Captain Marty

*Woman captures large snake hanging out of car window*

http://abc13.com/news/woman-captures-snake-hanging-out-of-car-window/1870994/


----------



## prokat

.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## MEGABITE

:rotfl:


----------



## Robert.Parson

gom1 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


Dang.
That's the same dude that was gassing up from your other post....
Now with 10 k of steel on the trailer...
Stay clear of that guy...


----------



## Robert.Parson

*At least he put a deck on it !*

i bet the wood decking is almost as heavy as the truck...
but maybe it's some cheap paneling with the good side down.
it's squatting a whole 6-8 inches more now...

no way that can be legal . . .


----------



## Sgrem

Can anybody read the license plate. I'm sorry but he seriously needs to have a talk with truck enforcement. He is going to kill someone.


----------



## FLAT FISHY

he might be as dangerous as 
the guys snapping photos while driving 70 in your freeways!


----------



## HoustonKid

FLAT FISHY said:


> he might be as dangerous as
> the guys snapping photos while driving 70 in your freeways!


 Nope and still not breaking the law like a way over loaded Ranger.:doowapsta


----------



## trodery

So, I see this trailer going down the road and trying to figure out what it's used for. I finally caught up with the guy at a red light and motion for him to roll down his window and ask him what he is hauling... racing pigeons! Who would have thought that?









 
[URL]https://www.google.com/search?q=racing+pigeon+trailer&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwitrM7K7bXTAhWH64MKHedrAdgQsAQIMA&biw=1408&bih=776
[/URL]


----------



## Rubberback

trodery said:


> So, I see this trailer going down the road and trying to figure out what it's used for. I finally caught up with the guy at a red light and motion for him to roll down his window and ask him what he is hauling... racing pigeons! Who would have thought that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL]http://www.google.com/search?q=racing+pigeon+trailer&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwitrM7K7bXTAhWH64MKHedrAdgQsAQIMA&biw=1408&bih=776
> [/URL]


I'd love to have a trailer like that filled with pheasants. Big bucks.


----------



## MEGABITE

*F*ires *O*n *R*estricted *D*omains :slimer:
Baytown on 146


----------



## SD Hawkins

Two versions of Batmobile in Kingwood yesterday. Showed to my neighbors, they have seen the old roll bar style car so they must live around here. Neat to see!


----------



## MEGABITE

^That guy! haha


----------



## carryyourbooks

Just ridin' shotgun!


----------



## Kenner 23

Been saving them


----------



## That Robbie Guy

****! That little Ranger said he is gettin' it!


----------



## WildThings

trodery said:


> So, I see this trailer going down the road and trying to figure out what it's used for. I finally caught up with the guy at a red light and motion for him to roll down his window and ask him what he is hauling... racing pigeons! Who would have thought that?


Hey Trodgery I used to raise and race homing pigeons way back in the 7th & 8th grade. That brings back lots of memories. All the surrounding clubs met at Almeda Mall and loaded their birds on a trailer like that. He then took them to a prearranged spot for release at a specific time. It was a lot of fun


----------



## cubera

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas T

.


----------



## manwitaplan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert.Parson

manwitaplan said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess the duck tape didn't work....
Should have used Gorilla tape...


----------



## ibtbone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That Robbie Guy

What's the rating on these ratchet straps?! haha.


----------



## Freeport Marina

Lowe's parking lot


----------



## Shooter

*Not Houston But Interesting*

Was coming from Mexico across the river and pulled up on this. Never seen one in the US so it must be sold exclusively in Mexico. What will Ford think of next? Need to haul 12' lengths of sheet metal no problem.


----------



## kweber

used for hauling bagged mesquite BBQ wood...


----------



## Buffett Fan

Freeport Marina said:


> Lowe's parking lot


twin CB antennas...I would love to know what his handle is?


----------



## Kenner 23

Missing the Continental Kit but he cool


----------



## Timemachine

Saw a dufus yesterday in a F150. It had TWO 5ft light bars on top of the cab yet 5 of his 6 brake light bulbs were burned out!!


----------



## bludaze

This van could barely get moving from a red light


----------



## troutalex33

*Haha I was wondering !!*

I was wondering where to post this . I guess this guy will take advantage of the "No Inspection Bill". He had no Working brake lights ....opened door from the outside . But check out custom mural on side . Priceless!


----------



## Runway

I didn't know what to say...


----------



## Alphabets

Seems legit....


----------



## prokat

ðŸ˜„









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## MEGABITE

School field trips sure were different when I was a kid!


----------



## MarkU

MEGABITE said:


> School field trips sure were different when I was a kid!


Must be, "Take your kid to work day." :brew2:


----------



## Pat Helton

What is Solid Platinum? Is it a strip club.


----------



## SD Hawkins

Yep, strip club right off 610 and TC Jester I recall. I used to have lunch there for a while looking for a few repos in that area. I found all 3 of them in about 2 weeks, and the company paid for lunch there like 8-10x.

Talent not so good but what do you expect at lunch on that side of town?


----------



## HoustonKid

Pat Helton said:


> What is Solid Platinum? Is it a strip club.


 Apparently it is. A friend of mine went in there a few weeks ago and he said it was not a place worth going. Talent very, very lacking. :walkingsm


----------



## Pat Helton

How much talent do you need to get naked. LOL


----------



## Sgrem

Pat Helton said:


> How much talent do you need to get naked. LOL


The talent part is how much talent does it take to get people to pay you to get close to them while naked. And to get people to pay you to stay naked.


----------



## 24Buds

Pat Helton said:


> How much talent do you need to get naked. LOL


as a Former Chunk-N-Dales dancer, I find your comment offensive. Its hard work learning all them dance moves and having husky ladies rush you every night on stage. I was just trying to make an honest living.sad2sm


----------



## Solodaddio

MarkU said:


> Must be, "Take your kid to work day." :brew2:


Lol! Juanitas next door had excellent hot sauce and enchiladas years back, not sure about now.


----------



## Knot Kidding

I-10 on Wednesday Believe it's a F/A 18E/F


----------



## Robert.Parson

wow, that's awesome.
when i first opened it, only half of the 1st pic downloaded. 
i could see the tag axle tires, the fins and the body, but not the rest of the trailer.
looked like some kind of Salt Flat racer or something.


----------



## yakfisher

Poopin rainbows


----------



## MEGABITE

This morning on N. Main


----------



## Sugar Land YAK

yakfisher said:


> Poopin rainbows


 No doubt that you live in Austin..


----------



## SD Hawkins

Can you pee in this cup for us please?

I am in transportation and move a lot of stuff in MA, I always check routes, they got a lot of 12fters in that state for some **** reason.


----------



## MEGABITE

^ It was right there, plain as day

What's messed up, is this tunnel is right by the rail yard. Excellent planning!


----------



## Buffett Fan

nice rims :headknock


----------



## Fishtexx

Buffett Fan said:


> nice rims :headknock


 Stagecoach look is in! Put a bed tent in it and go west young man!


----------



## Lee T

Buckboards ride smoother.


----------



## Leo

1 pot hole and the tire and rim is done


----------



## MEGABITE

Another one today. YOUCH


----------



## Bankin' On It

No pic, sorry. Pasadena cab driver yesterday had a bumper sticker on his window:

Driver carries no cash...HE'S MARRIED


----------



## ChasingReds

Knot Kidding said:


> I-10 on Wednesday Believe it's a F/A 18E/F
> View attachment 3675082
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675106


This dude wins for having the coolest toys!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## driftfish20

The trailer was dragging the ground!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Specks & Reds

Favorite and pretty "smart"


----------



## HoustonKid

I45 S yesterday near BW8.


----------



## essayons75

Looks solid to me. :clover:


----------



## Buffett Fan

seen this weekend...things that make you say, hmmmmmmm?


----------



## MEGABITE

Ya gotta do what ya gotta do in Houston.


----------



## tx.fishead

MEGABITE said:


> Ya gotta do what ya gotta do in Houston.


Gotta have the longest extension cord in town.


----------



## ibtbone

Cool Breeze said:


> Gotta have the longest extension cord in town.


or generator in the trunk!


----------



## bludaze

Pimp daddy deluxe


----------



## MEGABITE

"Look, Daddy! A clown car!"


----------



## steve holchak

Saw this in the academy parking lot maybe a woman owns it?


----------



## goatchze

How'd they get that steeple to stay on there?


----------



## Wes427

I saw this guy going down I10 last week. Little toyota had rocking chairs stacked 15' in the air.


----------



## scoutskipper

bludaze said:


> Pimp daddy deluxe


How can something like those wheels even be legal. I remember when I was a kid, up north, no part of the tires or wheels could extend beyond the fenders as driving close to someone or thing, they could be pulled under the wheels.


----------



## sotexhookset

bludaze said:


> Pimp daddy deluxe


Old white lady driving? I bet so.


----------



## Robert.Parson

goatchze said:


> How'd they get that steeple to stay on there?


It's ANCHORED...
see it ?


----------



## Robert.Parson

scoutskipper said:


> How can something like those wheels even be legal. I remember when I was a kid, up north, no part of the tires or wheels could extend beyond the fenders as driving close to someone or thing, they could be pulled under the wheels.


Down here, I think it must be no more than 6" outside the fender...
At least that's what I've seen on some of these trucks.....
05-16-2017 02:07 PM
And there's dozens more in the this thread. .....


----------



## carryyourbooks

Big and white!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

scoutskipper said:


> How can something like those wheels even be legal. I remember when I was a kid, up north, no part of the tires or wheels could extend beyond the fenders as driving close to someone or thing, they could be pulled under the wheels.


I have wondered the same. I think those hubcaps would receive a lot of damage. 
Some of the long spiked lug nuts on big trucks look menacing! Some stick out several inches past any part of the truck, and remind me of the radical wheels on one of the chariots in Ben Hur.


----------



## ibtbone

steve holchak said:


> Saw this in the academy parking lot maybe a woman owns it?


she must not know about her mirrors, they must be deployed at all times


----------



## Knot Kidding

This was east Texas (Longview) yesterday (probably put that gun rack in when that truck was brand new)!


----------



## going_deep

Freeport Marina said:


> Lowe's parking lot


That dude is an idiot...i see him around town all the time


----------



## cklimpt

Solo Cup brake lights


----------



## fy0834

Knot Kidding said:


> This was east Texas (Longview) yesterday (probably put that gun rack in when that truck was brand new)!
> View attachment 3718210


Good ole gun toten republican.

Not so Subtle message... don't F with me...


----------



## Specks & Reds

Atleast this time I was behind this one but the last time I met one head on with a slide out was on a two lane highway.


----------



## Mark454

Wow, cant believe he would go down the road with his slide out that way. Thats nuts!


----------



## FLAT FISHY

looks like the trailer park kicked him out and the slide is broke hope the A/C did not fall out that window


----------



## Robert.Parson

it's probably been sitting down at the coast and he couldnt get it to slide in...
i have used Corrosion X, WD40, B'Laster, and marine grease on mine.
so far, the marine grease seems to be holding up the best.
i slide them in and out at least once every two months to insure they still work properly.
dont want a hurricane to come along and NOT be able to get it away from the coast.


----------



## MEGABITE

Crazy mofo driving down 290 with his baby mama on the hood.

http://www.houstonchronicle.com/news/houston-texas/article/Woman-riding-hood-car-290-11219535.php


----------



## surffan

Robert.Parson said:


> it's probably been sitting down at the coast and he couldnt get it to slide in...
> i have used Corrosion X, WD40, B'Laster, and marine grease on mine.
> so far, the marine grease seems to be holding up the best.
> i slide them in and out at least once every two months to insure they still work properly.
> dont want a hurricane to come along and NOT be able to get it away from the coast.


Sometimes the motor or controller for the slide goes out. I have used a pipe wrench more than once to get a slide in/out.


----------



## FINNFOWLER

Not in Houston but south of Beaumont in Mid-County.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tahoe06

Saw this last Friday at Beltway and Clay Road. Which 2cooler was this?


----------



## Robert.Parson

*Yep, thats me*

Cant get Charlie to finish my Robalo by Fathers Day.
:work:
and i want to take the kids out for some snapper fishing.
:snapper:
had to beg the guy to let me borrow it....

told him him i was fishing in a POND. 
h:
the pond was owned by a couple of GERMAN guys named CHARLIE...
:rotfl:
just need a couple of oars...
hwell:


----------



## Robert.Parson

dang it
whats the secret html for the snapper ?


----------



## HoustonKid

Dunno, but my head hurts after trying to read your previous post.


----------



## Country Boy

Tahoe06 said:


> Saw this last Friday at Beltway and Clay Road. Which 2cooler was this?


What am I missing here? Is there one of those hidden cats on that boat?


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Tahoe06 said:


> Saw this last Friday at Beltway and Clay Road. Which 2cooler was this?





Ruff Neck said:


> What am I missing here? Is there one of those hidden cats on that boat?


Not sure either, but that trolling motor may cost more than the boat and trailer.


----------



## HoustonKid

Ella and 610 today.


----------



## bassguitarman

Not Houston, photoshopped? Just a funny email I received:


----------



## HoustonKid

Key West has some too.


----------



## HoustonKid

Never seen this wrap before. b


----------



## carryyourbooks

HoustonKid said:


> Never seen this wrap before. b


That's because its camo............duh!


----------



## carryyourbooks

Saw this one yesterday when recycling some copper! 

"Just load 'er up, boys!"


----------



## habanerojooz

Tonka toy truck strapped down on a flatbed. Seen last week going south on Hwy 288.


----------



## Solodaddio

carryyourbooks said:


> That's because its camo............duh!





habanerojooz said:


> Tonka toy truck strapped down on a flatbed. Seen last week going south on Hwy 288.


Good stuff!


----------



## kweber

Solodaddio said:


> Good stuff!


flat-bed guys been doing that for years...
a little fun between loads...
probably pretty soon they'll have mini king-ranch fords w/ trailers and deer corn and blinds and UTV's...


----------



## Tino_e

Not that crazy but did make me laugh for a while


----------



## Charlietunakiller

Zoom in on the truck bed. 
He was doing 70 mph just outside of Needville.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

that's pitiful....poor cow.


----------



## HoustonKid

habanerojooz said:


> Tonka toy truck strapped down on a flatbed. Seen last week going south on Hwy 288.


 Pretty sure when I lived in Little Rock I used to see that guy all of the time on the interstate.


----------



## Bozo

Yep. That's what it is.









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas T

That's my nephew. LOL



Bozo said:


> Yep. That's what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugar Land YAK

Be sure to see the object underneath the broken down Humvee...


----------



## HoustonKid

I can only make out a drain pan. Maybe an alligator???


----------



## JJGold1

On 59


----------



## pmgoffjr

I don't see any problem there. What could possibly happen?


----------



## jtburf

Sugar Land YAK said:


> Be sure to see the object underneath the broken down Humvee...


Looks like a fawn...

John


----------



## kcliff

jtburf said:


> Looks like a fawn...
> 
> John


I'm blind or y'all guys wasted 5min of my life.


----------



## steve holchak

kcliff said:


> I'm blind or y'all guys wasted 5min of my life.


Not 5 min.,but 2 maybe. I see a log


----------



## Carp-enter

BIG snake?


----------



## Runway

Carp-enter said:


> BIG snake?


Winner, winner - chicken dinner.


----------



## Mrschasintail

Only in Planet Damon


----------



## Carp-enter

Full disclosure - Had my 10 yr old look at it because my eyes couldn't get me there LOL .... Guess I'll be sharing that chicken dinner.


----------



## DirtKat

I don' see a snake.


----------



## cubera

I think I found the cat.


----------



## cubera

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## kweber

cubera said:


> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


yep..
procreation aint all that difficult...
I see mistakes in the attempt all the time...
in fact,...
more mistakes than success..
the AMA and LBJ have falsely expaned the success rate..


----------



## trodery

Now THAT is a load of lumber in a one ton truck!!!


----------



## dk2429

Tahoe06 said:


> Saw this last Friday at Beltway and Clay Road. Which 2cooler was this?


When the trolling motor costs more than the boat....


----------



## ibtbone

trodery said:


> Now THAT is a load of lumber in a one ton truck!!!


i am almost impressed by the use of the strap.. would be fun to watch from a distance when they make a turn


----------



## driftfish20

What the heck is up with this? SMDH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid

driftfish20 said:


> What the heck is up with this? SMDH
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Some type of PR deal???? Or, looks like a cab from the back and when people go flying past it, traffic stop time. I dunno????


----------



## boom!

HoustonKid said:


> Some type of PR deal???? Or, looks like a cab from the back and when people go flying past it, traffic stop time. I dunno????


I ain't pulling over for no cab driver. lol


----------



## cubera

Free ride to jail?


----------



## Knot Kidding

Good ole mother nature!


----------



## djwag94

boom! said:


> I ain't pulling over for no cab driver. lol


^
Old "Choose your ride" awareness program,
http://www.hpdblog.com/2009/08/cop-cabs.html

Houston Police Chief Art Acevedo and representatives from Yellow Cab will join to kick off the â€œChoose Your Rideâ€ campaign.
http://defendernetwork.com/news/loc...-launch-choose-ride-campaign-holiday-weekend/


----------



## MEGABITE

^Anything to get him on a TV camera 

He's worse than SJL


----------



## HoustonKid

Knot Kidding said:


> Good ole mother nature!
> 
> View attachment 3773986


Now that's cool. Thanks.


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy

In Angleton. That's one way to beat the heat.


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish

Guess one tool box wasn't enough









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## fy0834

Snaggletoothfrecklefish said:


> Guess one tool box wasn't enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


You have to admire the ingenuity...


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish

Took me a minute to see the car









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Snaggletoothfrecklefish said:


> Guess one tool box wasn't enough
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


A do it yourself Rawson Koenig bed.


----------



## kinja

Cart racing.


----------



## roundman

galveston walmart the other day


----------



## HoustonKid

When its hot, you gotta stay cool.


----------



## jtburf

roundman said:


> galveston walmart the other day


At least the genny is outside of the van!!!

Homeless and making do I would wager...

John


----------



## Carp-enter

jtburf said:


> At least the genny is outside of the van!!!
> 
> Homeless and making do I would wager...
> 
> John


Sad case, but you would think with that much ingenuity they would be able to find a good job... Just sayin'


----------



## MEGABITE

Bed full of Hostess donuts and other products. The hogs are gonna be happy tonight! haha


----------



## Stuart

I have to give them an A+ for packing that much into a trailer. Yes, those are rain clouds in the foreground but it ended up being just a short stretch of very light sprinkle so I think they were okay.

Ford Rangers seems to be doing a lot towing lately lol, more so than the shiny new $80k trucks I see all the time.


----------



## rusty2009

My brother just posted this on facebook.He saw this guy while going to his next job. "Going Fishing"


----------



## BATWING

Gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## HoustonKid

rusty2009 said:


> My brother just posted this on facebook.He saw this guy while going to his next job. "Going Fishing"


Where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## FishermanSteve

*ha*



rusty2009 said:


> My brother just posted this on facebook.He saw this guy while going to his next job. "Going Fishing"


i did that once, going to a MC rally at lake sommerville, zip tied a piece of pvc to the sissy bar & bungee corded a rod & reel into it.
caught a pretty good catfish setting next to the boat dock.


----------



## Harbormaster

North Freeway


----------



## HoustonKid

Harbormaster said:


> North Freeway


 Ouch!


----------



## Pat Helton

Harbormaster said:


> North Freeway


Got the strap a little too tight.


----------



## cubera

Scratch and dent sale.


----------



## HoustonKid

Tc Jester and I-10 today. Space Shuttle??


----------



## Mont

Time machine!


----------



## Solodaddio

8/3/17 around 9:00 pm in Clute


----------



## vineyard57

Solodaddio said:


> 8/3/17 around 9:00 pm in Clute


Bet he parks where ever the hell he wants to...........


----------



## DIHLON

Solodaddio said:


> 8/3/17 around 9:00 pm in Clute


*****?? Military or personal?


----------



## Stuart

Solodaddio said:


> 8/3/17 around 9:00 pm in Clute


Are those pretty rough on road surfaces? I'm asking, I don't know.


----------



## Lee T

Stuart said:


> Are those pretty rough on road surfaces? I'm asking, I don't know.


Not really. You wanna tell him to get off the road?


----------



## Solodaddio

DIHLON said:


> *****?? Military or personal?


Had to be personal because it had a parade of car show trucks with it.


----------



## Red Killer

Saw this last weekend on the way back corpus









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boom!

Red Killer said:


> Saw this last weekend on the way back corpus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Surprised that they didn't asphyxiate themselves.


----------



## Bearkat

Custom Chevy 3500 'mega cab' long bed in Conroe.


----------



## roninrus1

Stuart said:


> Are those pretty rough on road surfaces? I'm asking, I don't know.


Some have rubber tracks for highway use. Can't tell from that view but does not appear to be destroying the pavement.


----------



## Stuart

BW 8 on the west side.


----------



## DEXTER

what am I missing?


----------



## Lee T

DEXTER said:


> what am I missing?


Nothing to see here...Move along.:brew::work::brew:


----------



## 61Bubbletop

Stuart said:


> I have to give them an A+ for packing that much into a trailer. Yes, those are rain clouds in the foreground but it ended up being just a short stretch of very light sprinkle so I think they were okay.
> 
> Ford Rangers seems to be doing a lot towing lately lol, more so than the shiny new $80k trucks I see all the time.


Love the tie down of the lamp shade!


----------



## Txpoolguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carp-enter

.. and would have fit in the back of their vehicle.


----------



## HoustonKid

Carp-enter said:


> .. and would have fit in the back of their vehicle.


 That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Solodaddio

Txpoolguy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd be more worried of the boards that look unsecured on the trailer.


----------



## Robert.Parson

almost looks like they are ZIPPED TIE down...


----------



## Solodaddio

Robert.Parson said:


> almost looks like they are ZIPPED TIE down...


Yup!


----------



## MEGABITE

Can barely tell. haha!


----------



## Stuart

Although in a blind spot, I am almost pretty sure that you should be able to tell when this is happening. If nothing else, when you walk up to your parked car you should say, hmmm these seems don't quite line up, something must be wrong.


----------



## Harbormaster

Northbound on Homestead Rd. Camr through the intersection the LEO's were sitting at. Kept right on going. :rotfl:


----------



## boom!

Harbormaster said:


> Northbound on Homestead Rd. Camr through the intersection the LEO's were sitting at. Kept right on going. :rotfl:


When you gots to mow, you gots to mow.


----------



## Fishin4tails

Looks like he lost a passenger between the first and second pic.


----------



## Jamaica Cove

Fishin4tails said:


> Looks like he lost a passenger between the first and second pic.


No *** or grass, no ride.


----------



## rattletrap

Harbormaster said:


> Northbound on Homestead Rd. Camr through the intersection the LEO's were sitting at. Kept right on going. :rotfl:


Slower traffic keep right .... SMDH.


----------



## tx.fishead

MEGABITE said:


> Can barely tell. haha!


Yep....professional job, only way I could tell was the bungie cord holding the hatch down.


----------



## Sgrem

Couple extra llantas son.....better weight capacity by 300 pounds or so.....

League City Academy today....


----------



## HoustonKid

sgrem said:


> Couple extra llantas son.....better weight capacity by 300 pounds or so.....
> 
> League City Academy today....


Wow.


----------



## Carp-enter

sgrem said:


> Couple extra llantas son.....better weight capacity by 300 pounds or so.....
> 
> League City Academy today....


That's the new "Texas" version from Louisiana with a Mexican front end. :rotfl:


----------



## Bayscout22

Harbormaster said:


> Northbound on Homestead Rd. Camr through the intersection the LEO's were sitting at. Kept right on going. :rotfl:


In that first picture, she probably plopped down and told him to haul a - r - s - e. I'm sure it took at least two trips.


----------



## MEGABITE

What the heck is this, the Coffin 5000? ha


----------



## Bearkat

MEGABITE said:


> What the heck is this, the Coffin 5000? ha


I believe that is a Morgan. I would drive one long before one of those Polaris things. https://www.morgan-motor.co.uk/3-wheeler/


----------



## TIMBOv2

Robert.Parson said:


> i bet the wood decking is almost as heavy as the truck...
> but maybe it's some cheap paneling with the good side down.
> it's squatting a whole 6-8 inches more now...
> 
> no way that can be legal . . .


Look at the size of the MFer driving in post 2219. Or is that just some type of camera blurr. Dude looks like the Incredible Hulk.


----------



## MEGABITE

Bearkat said:


> I believe that is a Morgan. I would drive one long before one of those Polaris things. http://www.morgan-motor.co.uk/3-wheeler/


Thanks! Now I know :cheers:

Looks like they go for around $50K


----------



## HoustonKid

TIMBOv2 said:


> Look at the size of the MFer driving in post 2219. Or is that just some type of camera blurr. Dude looks like the Incredible Hulk.


I had to look to make sure but yep, that was the pic I thought you were referring to. He looks massive. The rest of the objects around him look normal so maybe he is.


----------



## AirbornXpress

*Harvey*

This should help


----------



## cubera

No pic, but just a weird. The mail man just passed by. 
What's really weird is he usually comes between 6 and 9pm.


----------



## Robert.Parson

AirbornXpress said:


> This should help


Judge Ed and Mayor Syl need to invest in a thousand of those. They could park them in the Astrodome until needed.


----------



## Oceola

Today at the Loves truck stop, Hwy 59 North of Houston.
.


----------



## Knot Kidding

Saw one of these ambulances the other day and laughed...(no need t strive for greatness).


----------



## John_B_1

Mirrors out and all...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BATWING

Terrible....


----------



## MarkU

My buddy sent me this. This Toyota jewel has the new Pinewood Derby skirt, and rear spoiler. SMH... Some peoples kids....


----------



## Mike.Bellamy

*Couple to add*

LOL, long live this thread.


----------



## batmaninja

Offroad Miata on I-10.


----------



## HoustonKid

batmaninja said:


> Offroad Miata on I-10.


That's a good one.


----------



## Byrdmen

Unfortunately, that is the new â€œinâ€ thing to do with those cars.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## barronj

The angle in the bed mount exhausts on the diesels resembles a mule (to me)... and who has time to chrome the exterior of their welder?


----------



## MEGABITE

C'MON, MANNNn!


----------



## HoustonKid

Discount Tire yesterday at TC Jester and 20th.


----------



## Bearkat

Wow!


----------



## Knot Kidding

Awesome!:rotfl:


----------



## Profish00

Deer country


----------



## Bozo

you must have been around hwy 6 and clay for the camaro with a bull bar. If not, there is one identical to that in that area.


----------



## Knot Kidding

Bozo said:


> you must have been around hwy 6 and clay for the camaro with a bull bar. If not, there is one identical to that in that area.


Yep 1960 and Perry rd.


----------



## HoustonKid

That's nuts. I've seen several pics of cars in Australia with them due to the roos. Never here though.


----------



## fishinguy

From a few years back


----------



## BigTim

New safety feature for those who text while driving.


----------



## fishinguy

Saw this guy working on banging the front bumper off the car he was towing.


----------



## HoustonKid

I-10 and Yale yesterday.
Mi Guera Naca? Dunno what that means. My white girl?


----------



## ralph7

HoustonKid said:


> I-10 and Yale yesterday.
> Mi Guera Naca? Dunno what that means. My white girl?


More like "My white slut".

Their taste in music and vehicles totally eludes me.


----------



## BigTim

...could also mean 'My Blonde Girl Friend'.


----------



## SD Hawkins

*Deep Water Truck?*

Guy driving it looked like Barry White, KW drive yesterday. It ALL lit up blue/pink when he pressed brakes.

Good idea on making it deep water capable, dont you think?


----------



## HoustonKid

SD Hawkins said:


> Guy driving it looked like Barry White, KW drive yesterday. It ALL lit up blue/pink when he pressed brakes.
> 
> Good idea on making it deep water capable, dont you think?


WOW! Nothing else to say.


----------



## Fishtexx

Someone should pour some liquid soap down those awesome deep water forging tail pipes, watch him leave a bubble trail going down the road! Viva la Kingwood!


----------



## fishinguy

Open the door but still using the window


----------



## Duckboys42

SD Hawkins said:


> Guy driving it looked like Barry White, KW drive yesterday. It ALL lit up blue/pink when he pressed brakes.
> 
> Good idea on making it deep water capable, dont you think?


Must be a cowboys fan!!


----------



## Bruce J

I couldn't take a pic, but this morning I saw a woman with her head down, not looking, pedaling her bicycle slowly across a busy intersection - cars zipping by everywhere - while texting!


----------



## MEGABITE

"No more room, hop in the back!"

"AWWWW, MANNNN" :rotfl:


----------



## slmc

*Fire*

Heading to Houston a couple of Monday's ago


----------



## sotexhookset

SD Hawkins said:


> Guy driving it looked like Barry White, KW drive yesterday. It ALL lit up blue/pink when he pressed brakes.
> 
> Good idea on making it deep water capable, dont you think?


The thing is freakin sweet!


----------



## Lat22

fishinguy said:


> Saw this guy working on banging the front bumper off the car he was towing.


Flood victims. He didnâ€™t care.


----------



## Knot Kidding

I believe this was before the Texas/Louisiana line.


----------



## HoustonKid

Now that's a boat!


----------



## bwguardian

Knot Kidding said:


> I believe this was before the Texas/Louisiana line.
> View attachment 3943746


Purdy sure that's Bill Platt's boat...Team Papotanic. I know they were just over there a couple days ago in Biloxi.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy

bwguardian said:


> Purdy sure that's Bill Platt's boat...Team Papotanic. I know they were just over there a couple days ago in Biloxi.


 Probably not his boat... more like who he works for.


----------



## dorado172

*not in houston but cool*

for those wishing they could afford a real muscle car


----------



## teckersley

Mr. Tuffy said:


> Probably not his boat... more like who he works for.


True Statement


----------



## texastkikker

a week ago on N. Eldridge in between W. Little York and 529. Guess he about only needed a single axle trailer!!


----------



## HoustonKid

Vehicle registration today off of Long Point. Yes, wrapped in pick chrome.


----------



## Knot Kidding

Thats a heluva little security fence!


----------



## Knot Kidding

HoustonKid said:


> Vehicle registration today off of Long Point. Yes, wrapped in pick chrome.


Is it pink or copper?


----------



## steve holchak

Knot Kidding said:


> Is it pink or copper?


Looks gay, so it's pink


----------



## HoustonKid

steve holchak said:


> Looks gay, so it's pink


Yes, it is pink, no doubt. But a shiny metallic chrome like shine but pink.


----------



## pocjetty

A sign that said, "Astros World Champions".


----------



## HAYBL

:texasflag


HoustonKid said:


> Vehicle registration today off of Long Point. Yes, wrapped in pick chrome.


This guy was in Cypress on Monday getting it detailed. He was decked out in Pittsburgh Pirates gear and a big ol ring. Looked big until I stood next to him. : )

Never much of a Pirates fan so not sure if he's someone important or not.


----------



## carryyourbooks

SD Hawkins said:


> Guy driving it looked like Barry White, KW drive yesterday. It ALL lit up blue/pink when he pressed brakes.
> 
> Good idea on making it deep water capable, dont you think?


They took flea market to a whole new level!


----------



## HoustonKid

HAYBL said:


> :texasflag
> 
> This guy was in Cypress on Monday getting it detailed. He was decked out in Pittsburgh Pirates gear and a big ol ring. Looked big until I stood next to him. : )
> 
> Never much of a Pirates fan so not sure if he's someone important or not.


I did notice on the rear window on the driver's side there was a small Pirates sticker.


----------



## Charlie in TX

Saw that pink chrome a couple weeks ago in Jersey Village. My chin was on the floor or I would have snapped a picture.


----------



## Jamaica Cove

HoustonKid said:


> I did notice on the rear window on the driver's side there was a small Pirates sticker.


"Butt Pirates" sticker?


----------



## Sugar Land YAK

Astro's


----------



## HoustonKid

Sugar Land YAK said:


> Astro's


Now that is awesome!!!!


----------



## HoustonKid

Actual bullet holes not stickers. TC Jester and I-10 today.


----------



## essayons75

Looks like a 9, 40, and 45. Man, you see all kinds of stuff on your ventures around town.


----------



## Jamaica Cove

HoustonKid said:


> Actual bullet holes not stickers. TC Jester and I-10 today.


Were the tires 20" or 22"? And who pulled the "Capricorn" sticker off it?


----------



## TIMBOv2

*Not H town*

Somebody ******** off da wrong bizatch. WM in Bay City


----------



## carryyourbooks

"I did it my way......":rotfl:


----------



## HoustonKid

TIMBOv2 said:


> Somebody ******** off da wrong bizatch. WM in Bay City


They can do some crazy stuff when you make them mad.



carryyourbooks said:


> "I did it my way......":rotfl:


No lie there.


----------



## HoustonKid

Jamaica Cove said:


> Were the tires 20" or 22"? And who pulled the "Capricorn" sticker off it?


How did you know they were big chrome 20â€™s???????


----------



## Jamaica Cove

HoustonKid said:


> How did you know they were big chrome 20â€™s???????


Real bullet holes were a dead giveaway!!


----------



## Stuart

Reaching in the toolbox while standing on the ground has got to be a stretch.


----------



## TIMBOv2

Stuart said:


> Reaching in the toolbox while standing on the ground has got to be a stretch.


No tools allowed in this box. Itâ€™s a dope smuggling cover to spread out the load. Lol


----------



## Robert.Parson

TIMBOv2 said:


> Somebody ******** off da wrong bizatch. WM in Bay City


Looks like the window was DOWN when it happened to....


----------



## Byrdmen

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

HoustonKid said:


> Actual bullet holes not stickers. TC Jester and I-10 today.


Under the circumstances, my guess is recently replaced back window.


----------



## HoustonKid

Whitebassfisher said:


> Under the circumstances, my guess is recently replaced back window.


I would agree with that assessment.


----------



## TIMBOv2

Robert.Parson said:


> Looks like the window was DOWN when it happened to....


Good eye. Eye did not notice that. Lol:texasflag:rotfl:


----------



## Bozo

Fish Reek!


----------



## bwguardian

Robert.Parson said:


> Looks like the window was DOWN when it happened to....


Nah, they probably just took a razor blade and scraped it off the glass so they could see out.


----------



## yakfisher

Creepy


----------



## Stuart

What a poopy job.


----------



## HoustonKid

When you gotta get the poop outta here.


----------



## AirbornXpress

*X employee*



yakfisher said:


> Creepy


That stole from him


----------



## stammster - temporary

*Dumptruck*

http://www.wideopenroads.com/watch-...endible&utm_term=wosfeed&utm_campaign=wosfeed


----------



## tx8er

Meyerland yesterday. I couldn't get by for a front view.


----------



## SonnyR6

/sigh


----------



## FishermanSteve

*am i*



SonnyR6 said:


> /sigh


am i the only person that has to fight the urge to try to drive over those things?


----------



## HoustonKid

There are ******** in Deleware. I should have known. They have a NASCAR race here after all.


----------



## TIMBOv2

stammster said:


> http://www.wideopenroads.com/watch-...endible&utm_term=wosfeed&utm_campaign=wosfeed


Wow, what a Fâ€™ing DA...


----------



## salth2o

The dude cussed me out after taking this photo and I really thought he was going to shoot me. I survived though and itâ€™s all good.

No gas cap? No problem. Just use a paper towel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubera

Not Houston, but it's the best I can do.
Driving 55mph and ducking under trees.


----------



## roundman

SonnyR6 said:


> /sigh


----------



## HoustonKid

FishermanSteve said:


> am i the only person that has to fight the urge to try to drive over those things?


No, no you are not!


----------



## HoustonKid

610s at Memorial today.


----------



## patwilson

SATX


----------



## Hayniedude24

patwilson said:


> SATX


Hailllll yea! Lol


----------



## firelt

If that pic was taken today, someone needs a state inspection!


----------



## bradsecond

patwilson said:


> SATX


I saw him off Culebra the other day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozo

patwilson said:


> SATX


You need to renew your registration.


----------



## cubera

Live goat, doing 70. Iâ€™m not good taking pics while driving. 









Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid

Right hand drive on Shepard today.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

1,362.376

You HAVE to be the winner for starting a post with the most views. It's always fun to see what people add to it! Hope you have gotten lots of greenies so you can get you a _______
whatever the most expensive thing there is in the catalogue.


----------



## BretE

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> 1,362.376
> 
> You HAVE to be the winner for starting a post with the most views. It's always fun to see what people add to it! Hope you have gotten lots of greenies so you can get you a _______
> whatever the most expensive thing there is in the catalogue.


This is what happens when a normal thread eats Double Down.....


----------



## HoustonKid

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> 1,362.376
> 
> You HAVE to be the winner for starting a post with the most views. It's always fun to see what people add to it! Hope you have gotten lots of greenies so you can get you a _______
> whatever the most expensive thing there is in the catalogue.


Thanks. I have read each and every post in this thread. Everyday I take a look and see what other crazy stuff people have seen. I find it rather entertaining.


----------



## HoustonKid

Drove to Coffee and Cars today in Houston. Hennessy had his Ford Raptor 6x6 there along with a car he is going to attempt to become the top speed holder for a production car with. Looked like a cross between a Lotus and a McLaren.


----------



## HoustonKid

Also saw this and was just shaking my head. WTH?????:spineyes:


----------



## sleepersilverado

HoustonKid said:


> Also saw this and was just shaking my head. WTH?????:spineyes:


That truck has an any level lift on it. Pretty interesting lift design.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

HoustonKid said:


> Right hand drive on Shepard today.


Looks a little too high dollar to deliver mail in!


----------



## ibtbone

Dude just left a car show in the greenspoint area, headed north into the head wind, couldn't maintain 70 mph. But it looks cool right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve holchak

http://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http:...s8RwqKB9I09xSL9LImWODWP7QO6_HsTsSF-TeViJw-0ty


----------



## Duckboys42

HoustonKid said:


> Also saw this and was just shaking my head. WTH?????:spineyes:


any level lift adjustable air lift its pretty bad to the bone.


----------



## pmgoffjr

steve holchak said:


> http://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http:...s8RwqKB9I09xSL9LImWODWP7QO6_HsTsSF-TeViJw-0ty


----------



## pg542

Duckboys42 said:


> any level lift adjustable air lift its pretty bad to the bone.


 How come the front wheels are bigger than the rears?


----------



## ibtbone

******* license plate bracket









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solodaddio

ibtbone said:


> ******* license plate bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, thatâ€™s not a ******* bracket, it would be much more secure. Looks white trash.


----------



## Red Killer

Toyz on the hood!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert.Parson

Red Killer said:


> Toyz on the hood!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Headed to Mardi Gras maybe ?


----------



## Texas T

Robert.Parson said:


> Headed to Mardi Gras maybe ?


They had an art car parade down there.


----------



## HoustonKid

I agree, white trash not *******.


----------



## HoustonKid

Toys on the hood. LOL.


----------



## HoustonKid

One fast Corolla. Spoilers diffusers and all. I-10 and TC Jester today. Pic obliviously taken by my passenger.


----------



## gbollom

Solodaddio said:


> Sorry, thatâ€™s not a ******* bracket, it would be much more secure. Looks white trash.


Like zip ties? Lost the screw on my back plate and had to improvise


----------



## HoustonKid

The Google car is in town. San Felipe and River Oaks today.


----------



## al_carl

HoustonKid said:


> The Google car is in town. San Felipe and River Oaks today.


I've been on Google twice that I know of.

Here's me taking a picture of the Google car taking a picture of me.


----------



## HoustonKid

Guess I won't be on the pics. Looked like the cover was on the camera.


----------



## al_carl

This one was in Audubon Park in New Orleans.


----------



## al_carl

HoustonKid said:


> Guess I won't be on the pics. Looked like the cover was on the camera.


Maybe it's a see through rain cover.

Just make a note of where you were and the day. It takes a few months but you can go back and look at it.


----------



## al_carl

Other odd things I've seen. (Technically in Baytown though)


----------



## HoustonKid

That should hold it. I-10 and Yale today.


----------



## ralph7

HoustonKid said:


> That should hold it. I-10 and Yale today.


Really dials that wheel balance in for the OCD crowd.


----------



## HoustonKid

Shepard at I-10 today. Not the camera angle either. The truck frame is bent.


----------



## bd24

HoustonKid said:


> Shepard at I-10 today. Not the camera angle either. The truck frame is bent.


I saw that truck today, and thought about getting a picture of it as well for this thread. He was on 610 and TC Jester. The picture really didn't do it justice, it was bent really really bad. I have never seen anything like it.


----------



## HoustonKid

bd24 said:


> I saw that truck today, and thought about getting a picture of it as well for this thread. He was on 610 and TC Jester. The picture really didn't do it justice, it was bent really really bad. I have never seen anything like it.


Yep. It was crazy bent.


----------



## Duckchasr

lol at Google car. I asked the cute little ol gal driving if she ever gets lost while we were getting gas at the same gas station. She kinda smiled and said no.  I think I'm on a few shots standing out front of my business smoking.


----------



## newtron

*IH 10 at Bunkerhill*

What's wrong with this picture??


----------



## newtron

*IH 10 Katy*

For God so loved the world...


----------



## newtron

*IH 10 Spring Branch*

Minivan Dad


----------



## newtron

*Walmart BW8 / IH 10 Not HEB*

Walmart BW8 / IH 10 Not HEB


----------



## newtron

*G Town*

Get your crochet on


----------



## newtron

*Cool Prius*

Said nobody ever...


----------



## HoustonKid

newtron said:


> What's wrong with this picture??


No star on the Texas flag???


----------



## Haute Pursuit

HoustonKid said:


> The Google car is in town. San Felipe and River Oaks today.


Is that the Black Panther on the roof???


----------



## bludaze

Bet the mechanic had a laugh! Spotted in the woodlands


----------



## pmgoffjr

newtron said:


> What's wrong with this picture??


Ok. 
I give


----------



## cubera

I think no star on the Texas flag is the winner.


----------



## John Redcorn

Apple maps getting into the mix


----------



## HoustonKid

cubera said:


> I think no star on the Texas flag is the winner.


Apparently we shall never know.


----------



## Texas T

*Chicken car in Kerrville*

.


----------



## HoustonKid

bludaze said:


> Bet the mechanic had a laugh! Spotted in the woodlands


Looks at the horns on that one. LOL


----------



## HoustonKid

Texas T said:


> .


MMMMM. I like me some fried chicken!

I am trying to make out what is on the driver's door. I think it's a chicken doing something. Guess I'm just not seeing it.


----------



## Solodaddio

HoustonKid said:


> MMMMM. I like me some fried chicken!
> 
> I am trying to make out what is on the driver's door. I think it's a chicken doing something. Guess I'm just not seeing it.


Canâ€™t make out my that picture either.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

HoustonKid said:


> MMMMM. I like me some fried chicken!
> 
> I am trying to make out what is on the driver's door. I think it's a chicken doing something. Guess I'm just not seeing it.


I think Church's is telling Buccees beaver he can suck it...LOL


----------



## judweiser

The chicken is laid way back driving (so he don't get shot).


----------



## K LoLo

Its a chicken body (legs and hands), sitting in a chair. Then the drivers head would be in the window, and the driver would look like the chicken.


----------



## NaClH2O

HoustonKid said:


> MMMMM. I like me some fried chicken!
> 
> I am trying to make out what is on the driver's door. I think it's a chicken doing something. Guess I'm just not seeing it.


When someone is in the driver's seat, it's supposed to look like a chicken man is driving. The image on the door is a chicken from the neck down sitting in a seat.


----------



## HoustonKid

I see it now. Thanks.


----------



## HoustonKid

I-10 EB at TC Jester today. Wife took an ok pic while I was driving. angelsm
I don't know what it is but it looked cool.


----------



## TrailChaser

This guy's delivering for Pizza Hut in a $100,000 Nissan GTR...










(The car had four dudes packed inside with out of state tags. I'm assuming they're on spring break, but I have no idea what's with the pizzahut hat.)

Zoomed in.... Awesome car.


----------



## Fishtexx

TrailChaser said:


> This guy's delivering for Pizza Hut in a $100,000 Nissan GTR...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The car had four dudes packed inside with out of state tags. I'm assuming they're on spring break, but I have no idea what's with the pizzahut hat.)
> 
> Zoomed in.... Awesome car.


Daddy cut off the cash...


----------



## MarkU

In Garland last Sat. Not my taste, but pretty cool. License plate is BARRIS. It was an old white couple cruising it.


----------



## HoustonKid

MarkU said:


> In Garland last Sat. Not my taste, but pretty cool. License plate is BARRIS. It was an old white couple cruising it.


Must have been a Barris original.

He has made some famous ones.

http://www.barris.com/cars.php


----------



## carryyourbooks

This hurts......must have thought it was a chabby.


----------



## HoustonKid

Thatâ€™s fugly!!!


----------



## StinkBait

I think this gem may have been posted already but I am not checking 43 pages of posts. Anyways, saw this thing on 290 out near 99 a few weeks ago.


----------



## Captain Marty

*52 Dodge 4X4 Snow Plow*

In Port Arthur today. Real classic, but out of place in South Texas.


----------



## HoustonKid

I actually posted a pic of the pink truck before. Yes, it sticks out.


----------



## HoustonKid

Snow plow, snow plow!!!! We donâ€™t need no stinking snow plow. 

Lol


----------



## Haute Pursuit

StinkBait said:


> I think this gem may have been posted already but I am not checking 43 pages of posts. Anyways, saw this thing on 290 out near 99 a few weeks ago.


Super Crudey...


----------



## HoustonKid

610 and Post Oak today. Cars don't roll so good on the roof.


----------



## Solodaddio

TrailChaser said:


> This guy's delivering for Pizza Hut in a $100,000 Nissan GTR...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The car had four dudes packed inside with out of state tags. I'm assuming they're on spring break, but I have no idea what's with the pizzahut hat.)
> 
> Zoomed in.... Awesome car.


Skyline service pizza!


----------



## stammster - temporary

Receiver hitch pistol grill. In the Heights yesterday.


----------



## SD Hawkins

Home Depot, Porter Friday, apparently I was not the only one that thought this idiot was special. As I pulled away I considered taking my cable lock that I keep in truck bed to keep things from getting stolen and locking a shopping cart to that ranch hand, that would for sure have made them " special"


----------



## kweber

^ good way to get the paint scratched deeper...
park in the far corner...


----------



## HoustonKid

That is some kind of special. Taking up 4 spots. SMDH!


----------



## HoustonKid

stammster said:


> Receiver hitch pistol grill. In the Heights yesterday.


That is a unique one. That has to be a biotch to take on and off. Has to be heavy.


----------



## tx8er

SD Hawkins said:


> Home Depot, Porter Friday, apparently I was not the only one that thought this idiot was special. As I pulled away I considered taking my cable lock that I keep in truck bed to keep things from getting stolen and locking a shopping cart to that ranch hand, that would for sure have made them " special"


I keep a bag of HD zip ties in the glove box for times like this and disabled parking scammers. Most folks with a truck like that will have a knife handy but it still sends a message.


----------



## Clay

*San Antonio this morning*

San Antonio this morning. Had two extra shoulder mounts in front of the grill.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

SD Hawkins said:


> Home Depot, Porter Friday, apparently I was not the only one that thought this idiot was special. As I pulled away I considered taking my cable lock that I keep in truck bed to keep things from getting stolen and locking a shopping cart to that ranch hand, that would for sure have made them " special"





tx8er said:


> I keep a bag of HD zip ties in the glove box for times like this and disabled parking scammers. Most folks with a truck like that will have a knife handy but it still sends a message.


If I was younger and not quite as worried about getting my arse kicked, some pre cut 18" pieces of wire rope, some good crimping sleeves and a pair of these could get fun:


----------



## pmgoffjr

I carry a bag of these, not for that purpose but you ain't cutting them with your leatherman....

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Commerc...less-Steel-Tie-10-Pack-MLG-300ST-10/203531940


----------



## HoustonKid

pmgoffjr said:


> I carry a bag of these, not for that purpose but you ain't cutting them with your leatherman....
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Commerci...less-Steel-Tie-10-Pack-MLG-300ST-10/203531940


Thatâ€™ll learnâ€™em.


----------



## StinkBait

I travel Tanner Road everyday and this is a regular occurrence. It happened 1-2 times a week before the signs went up, now they have it down to once every 2 weeks or so. Some truckers assume the sign does not apply to them I guess.


----------



## bluefin

Used to work near there. Lots and lots of semis. Poor design by highway folks w/ just 2 lanes and standard width entrances for all the semis that have to navigate it. Feel for those drivers.


----------



## StinkBait

bluefin said:


> Used to work near there. Lots and lots of semis. Poor design by highway folks w/ just 2 lanes and standard width entrances for all the semis that have to navigate it. Feel for those drivers.


I don't feel for them at all, especially now with the signs up. And with today's technology (maps/gps/etc.) there is no reason to disobey those signs. There are at least 3 other routes to get to the commercial area they are headed for. And most of the time when they get stuck they are blocking Tanner road.

And as for poor design, I am betting those narrow city streets were there long before the commercial warehouses were built.


----------



## Shooter

*Not in Houston*

But I liked the humor. Traveling 130 Toll Road. Near Lockhart, TX.


----------



## HoustonKid

Gotta love Bubba.


----------



## Stuart

Receiver hitch too small? No problem, we have an adapter for that.


----------



## HoustonKid

Stuart said:


> Receiver hitch too small? No problem, we have an adapter for that.


Thatâ€™s gotta increase the towing capacity. Not!


----------



## StinkBait

Stuart said:


> Receiver hitch too small? No problem, we have an adapter for that.


wow!


----------



## HoustonKid

Stuart said:


> Receiver hitch too small? No problem, we have an adapter for that.


I like that it has a lock for one part but a nut and bolt for the other. What master mind criminal genesis would it take to defeat that Fort Knox like security????:headknock


----------



## yakfisher

Wish i could have gotten a pic, i made a bad lane decision and they got away from me. Saw a little audi a4 pulling a nitro z20 on 183 monday. Very odd match, but at least they were going fishing!


----------



## HoustonKid

I45 N near the beltway.


----------



## Texasfisherman57

HoustonKid said:


> I45 N near the beltway.


Is that a converted Chevy van? Is this some kind of real school bus?


----------



## HoustonKid

Texasfisherman57 said:


> Is that a converted Chevy van? Is this some kind of real school bus?


I am guessing but maybe a after school day care shuttle????


----------



## HoustonKid

And this should move this thread into sole possession of second place.
2,617.


----------



## bludaze

Pink chrome ford spotted again on fish creek parkway, Wasnâ€™t a woman driving it either


----------



## HoustonKid

bludaze said:


> Pink chrome ford spotted again on fish creek parkway, Wasnâ€™t a woman driving it either


Yep. Itâ€™s a dude driving it.


----------



## Knot Kidding

Saw this around Beaumont (must have been a Low Rider show some where)


----------



## carryyourbooks

.


----------



## MEGABITE

These guys were lucky they still had heads on their shoulders! The windshield was even busted up


----------



## HoustonKid

Wow.


----------



## SafetyMan

houstonkid said:


> wow.


x1000


----------



## ibtbone

Texasfisherman57 said:


> Is that a converted Chevy van? Is this some kind of real school bus?


chevy astro


----------



## HoustonKid

Bar sign at Washington and Yale today.


----------



## bwguardian

HoustonKid said:


> Bar sign at Washington and Yale today.


Years ago there was a liquor store up in that same area. The name of the store was Beaver Liquors...


----------



## bludaze

In Vail


----------



## kinja

Fro though, not mullet


----------



## rusty2009

pattillo said:


> fro though, not mullet


 stolen


----------



## HoustonKid

Pattillo said:


> Fro though, not mullet


His name is Jason. Super cool dude with full blown Joe Dirt hair. Has some $$$$$ also and some kick arse cars. Just sold his 1,500 HP Ford GT that he ran at the Texas mile. I believe it set some records a few years ago.


----------



## HoustonKid

Dogs chilling at 610 and Ella today.


----------



## Tex-Cajun

Just an orange Lamborghini getting a ride from a matching orange JK


----------



## Old Whaler

The stupid is strong with this pic!


MEGABITE said:


> These guys were lucky they still had heads on their shoulders! The windshield was even busted up


----------



## HoustonKid

Galleria today.


----------



## sleepersilverado

HoustonKid said:


> Galleria today.


Wait, were you in a cruiser and you did not pull them over?


----------



## HoustonKid

Wishful thinking.


----------



## Shredded Evidence

Coming home from King Ranch near Corpus this weekend. Limo - sheet metal style


----------



## MarkU

Shredded Evidence said:


> Coming home from King Ranch near Corpus this weekend. Limo - sheet metal style


That's the Venezuelan Presidential Limo!:doowapsta


----------



## MEGABITE

HAHA Awesome! Saw em at the Art Car Parade in '17

Imagine the looks he gets from DPS. :rotfl: WHAT THAAA ???


----------



## carryyourbooks

A little butt hurt?


----------



## HoustonKid

carryyourbooks said:


> A little butt hurt?


I would say so. What is a truck fump? Some new type of farm implement????:slimer::slimer:


----------



## Jamaica Cove

Hey, they drive a Hyundai-what do you expect. Dying for freebies. Mad that Bernie didn't win.


----------



## CentexPW

Shooter said:


> But I liked the humor. Traveling 130 Toll Road. Near Lockhart, TX.


Thats my friend Bubba's Lonestar Propane, Bubba Fardresser.


----------



## jdusek

Not sure how this thing is driving.


----------



## bwguardian

jdusek said:


> Not sure how this thing is driving.


Built Ford Tough!


----------



## waderaider

This morning









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## finkikin

waderaider said:


> This morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


:headknock:headknock


----------



## Knot Kidding

jdusek said:


> Not sure how this thing is driving.


Looks more like somebody abandoned it after an ATM attempt?


----------



## FREON

jdusek said:


> Not sure how this thing is driving.


 That looks like SWS old truck. :slimer:


----------



## Jamaica Cove

waderaider said:


> This morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Like that won't fall off and kill someone on the road. Idiots are everywhere.


----------



## HoustonKid

Someone had a bad day. Hopefully they are ok. The tow truck decided it was appropriate for him to roll at 50 mph in the fast lane on 45 S near Bucees.


----------



## Shooter

CentexPW said:


> Thats my friend Bubba's Lonestar Propane, Bubba Fardresser.


I saw it again last weekend on TX Toll Road 130.


----------



## Shooter

*Not Houston*

This was in the parking lot at work in Nava, Mexico. Must be a hybrid. I didn't know the two manufactures merged.


----------



## mustangman

Saw this in Friendswood today. The next Ford Truck commercial


----------



## bluefin

Could be worse. Coulda said 'My next husband will own a Ford'.


----------



## HoustonKid

At least it did not say Dodge.


----------



## manwitaplan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grittydog

I almost think it would be worth using my road hazards to run over one of those spinners just to see what would happen....Looking at the car you know they would sue you for something...



HoustonKid said:


> Galleria today.


----------



## grittydog

I almost think it would be worth using my road hazards to run over one of those spinners just to see what would happen....Looking at the car you know they would sue you for something...
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4243330&stc=1&d=1525915928


HoustonKid said:


> Galleria today.


----------



## Leo

I'd stay away from this guy. I hope he doesn't have to slam on the brakes


----------



## bwguardian

mustangman said:


> Saw this in Friendswood today. The next Ford Truck commercial


The story on that one popped up...

https://www.khou.com/article/news/l...happy-with-general-motors-truck/285-551115476


----------



## HoustonKid

Where thereâ€™s a will thereâ€™s a way. 288 last weekend.


----------



## ChuChu

Not in Houston, but when your door latch doesn't work........


----------



## yakfisher

If anyone of you are familiar with Arrested Development
The infamous stair car in austin 2 sundays ago
This one is nicer than the one from the original series on fox years ago.


----------



## MarkU

One of my buddies posted this on FB yesterday. He's in the Lubbock area.


----------



## Robert.Parson

He must be a rally car guy from Sierra Leone...


----------



## salth2o

Saw this at IAH today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid

A few from the road trip this weekend. Read the sticker on the window of the red car. Parked on 6th street in Austin. Go figure. As was the Crown Vic with 28???


----------



## HoustonKid

Richmond near Kirby today.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

Holy Batman!!!!!!!! You won your own thread!


----------



## Texasfisherman57

Shooter said:


> This was in the parking lot at work in Nava, Mexico. Must be a hybrid. I didn't know the two manufactures merged.


I can relate to this. Back in my poorer than dirt, single days, I had a 1977 4-door Ford Maverick. (What a chick magnet.) I was working temporarily at a Porsche parts distribution center. I took a Porsche hood tag and put it on my Maverick as a joke. To say the least, it didn't increase the value of my car.


----------



## Shooter

*Not In Houston*

Took this picture at a truck stop / gas station in Eagle Pass last Monday. Temp on my vehicle read 106. Van appeared to be empty. That kind of dog and this heat does not go well together.


----------



## kweber

Shooter said:


> Took this picture at a truck stop / gas station in Eagle Pass last Monday. Temp on my vehicle read 106. Van appeared to be empty. That kind of dog and this heat does not go well together.


well, at least he has some shade....


----------



## Jamaica Cove

HoustonKid said:


> A few from the road trip this weekend. Read the sticker on the window of the red car. Parked on 6th street in Austin. Go figure. As was the Crown Vic with 28???


Nothing says "Mean Betch" like a satan sticker with a gay rainbow sticker. Love the purply 'Lac and the fine Crown Vic wheels-says "I vote Dummycrat" better than a "Feel the Bern" sticker.


----------



## HoustonKid

Google car in Memorial Park today. I should finally get on a street view image.


----------



## cman

> Took this picture at a truck stop / gas station in Eagle Pass last Monday. Temp on my vehicle read 106. Van appeared to be empty. That kind of dog and this heat does not go well together.


Could've been a Romney or a Griswald.


----------



## Jamaica Cove

HoustonKid said:


> Google car in Memorial Park today. I should finally get on a street view image.


You should sped by, stripped down to your skivies and sat by the curb-or made a quick sign "Dems are Dummies-MAGA".


----------



## HoustonKid

MAGA. 
Took a second but I got it. I like it.


----------



## texastkikker

saw this yesterday on BW8 between I45 and 249.
storm trooper and vader in the backseat --- huge hello kitty thing riding shotgun-----driver looked like he was in a full on batman costume....face mask and all


sorry i cant figure out how to flip the image


----------



## BigTim

*.*

.


----------



## kweber

^ bettin' they're pret dahm hot under all that garb....
'specially w/no top....


----------



## Profish00

kweber said:


> ^ bettin' they're pret dahm hot under all that garb....
> 'specially w/no top....


Look like manikins to me:ac550:


----------



## Porky

Austin bound I hope !


----------



## texastkikker

Profish00 said:


> Look like manikins to me:ac550:


hahaha......the only human in the car was the driver....LOL


----------



## HoustonKid

BigTim said:


> .


They were driving around Minute Maid before the game yesterday.


----------



## Texasfisherman57

Jamaica Cove said:


> Nothing says "Mean Betch" like a satan sticker with a gay rainbow sticker. Love the purply 'Lac and the fine Crown Vic wheels-says "I vote Dummycrat" better than a "Feel the Bern" sticker.


Hey betch; GET YOUR WEIRD SELF TO AUSTIN! They love clowns like you.


----------



## JJGold1

Interstate 10 Westbound just beyond Katy.


----------



## kweber

^ future trophy rams...


----------



## HoustonKid

Heights yesterday. High water could not see the edge of the road or the start of the ditch.


----------



## HoustonKid

JJGold said:


> Interstate 10 Westbound just beyond Katy.


We climb mountain cliffs. What hard about riding on a truck?


----------



## Texasfisherman57

The overloaded F-150s are an every day occurrence in Houston.


----------



## muney pit

Wish i could have taken a pic of him driving but the Conroe parking lot will have to do.


----------



## MarkU

Everybody was Kung Foo Fighting in Garland this morning. MarcieU snapped this on her way to the shop this morning.


----------



## cklimpt

Haters gonna hate!


----------



## pmgoffjr

Nothin says cat daddy pimp like custom foil swangas



cklimpt said:


> Haters gonna hate!


----------



## TIMBOv2

Is that Bruce Ree???? Lol


----------



## HoustonKid

muney pit said:


> Wish i could have taken a pic of him driving but the Conroe parking lot will have to do.


******* ingenuity at work boys and girls. Where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## HoustonKid

cklimpt said:


> Haters gonna hate!


Swaaannngers on a bike. No I have seen it all. Made out of aluminium foil no less.


----------



## kweber

cklimpt said:


> Haters gonna hate!


gonna be tough to top that...


----------



## bassguitarman

"Swangas" - never knew what those stupid things were called


----------



## HoustonKid

I-10 and 610 W today. Got wing???


----------



## igo320

Top Fuel sedan right there.


----------



## HoustonKid

igo320 said:


> Top Fuel sedan right there.


LOL. The down force he gets at 85 mph must be insane!!!!


----------



## HoustonKid

I-10 and TC Jester.


----------



## HoustonKid

I-10 and 610 West today. A F-350 Powerstroke let go. Could not see anything the the right 3 lanes.


----------



## yakfisher

Coming in to south austin this morning


----------



## carryyourbooks

^^^Hard to believe that's only half of that dog!!


----------



## Mont

HoustonKid said:


> LOL. The down force he gets at 85 mph must be insane!!!!


My bet is, he can't do 85 with it period. That wing on a 200 mph car will allow you to run the entire thing upside down if you had the track to do it on. 1/4 of 1 degree on those wings will make the downforce go from neutral to unreal.


----------



## HoustonKid

Mont said:


> My bet is, he can't do 85 with it period. That wing on a 200 mph car will allow you to run the entire thing upside down if you had the track to do it on. 1/4 of 1 degree on those wings will make the downforce go from neutral to unreal.


LOL. He probably cannot get to 85.


----------



## HoustonKid

yakfisher said:


> Coming in to south austin this morning


That's a big dog.


----------



## al_carl

HoustonKid said:


> I45 N near the beltway.





Texasfisherman57 said:


> Is that a converted Chevy van? Is this some kind of real school bus?


Yes, that is a converted Astro van. No it's not a school bus.

It's actually a mobile snow cone stand. We hire these guys every year to come out to the marching competition we host. Dennis and Connie are great people.


----------



## al_carl

Saw this up near the big airport. That's a can of headliner adhesive. I think it works better when you take it out of the can


----------



## carryyourbooks

.


----------



## HoustonKid

al_carl said:


> Yes, that is a converted Astro van. No it's not a school bus.
> 
> It's actually a mobile snow cone stand. We hire these guys every year to come out to the marching competition we host. Dennis and Connie are great people.


I wonder how much $ they make annually. Enough to supplement a pretty good retirement pension????


----------



## al_carl

HoustonKid said:


> I wonder how much $ they make annually. Enough to supplement a pretty good retirement pension????


No clue what they net.

They actually lease that bus from another guy. Heâ€™s got a larger snowcone trailer plus a cool trailer that he does bbq out of as well as crawfish during season. He travels quite a bit to hit different fairs and festivals. Not sure if itâ€™s a relaxing retirement gig.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid

al_carl said:


> Saw this up near the big airport. That's a can of headliner adhesive. I think it works better when you take it out of the can


LOL


----------



## dk2429

Texasfisherman57 said:


> The overloaded F-150s are an every day occurrence in Houston.


Any half ton truck.. Its either an F150, or 1500 Silverado


----------



## carryyourbooks

Not in Houston, but I spotted this gem in Indianapolis......


----------



## Sgrem

That is a rare pic of Ironmans ride out in public.


----------



## John Redcorn

Saw these guys leaving Home Depot. Hope they did have to go too far or get going to fast.


----------



## Tony06

The stuff I see out my office window. And yes they drove out on to the feeder of 249. Not sure how far they made it, i can only see to the other side of Cypresswood.


----------



## yakfisher

Wish i could have gotten a pic. Mid 90s body style firebird primered gray. Big KC style running lights on front bumper. Lift kit with off road tires. Straight out of road warrior


----------



## TheKodiak

Saw this Dodge in Laredo. I also have a real crazy photo, but it's not defiantly not G-rated.


----------



## HoustonKid

Been a slow few weeks. I got nothing.


----------



## sharksurfer66

Saw this gem today off Bay Area


----------



## Shooter

I don't know what to say. Inspector Gadget Mini Van??


----------



## bwguardian

sharksurfer66 said:


> Saw this gem today off Bay Area


Yep, that is right in front of Miller's Cafe at the corner of Bay Area Blvd. and Space Center Blvd. They should have just donated it nextdoor to the Salvation Army directly next door...


----------



## sleepersilverado

New A/C, crank it a few more clicks


----------



## HoustonKid

Dooh!!!!


----------



## HoustonKid

61st Street on the Island today. 

Read the top of the trunk.


----------



## HoustonKid

I-10 and Shepard. The rear hatch above the license plate says reflectra. Yes, itâ€™s covered in reflectors.


----------



## cubera

Bet that's a sight to see at night when the light hits it.


----------



## HoustonKid

cubera said:


> Bet that's a sight to see at night when the light hits it.


Kinda what I was thinking.


----------



## HoustonKid

Memorial near Waugh yesterday. 
Someone had a bad day.


----------



## cubera

Easier this way.


----------



## HoustonKid

Thx. I don't know why my phone does that sometimes. It's always the same orientation but yet it flips it sometimes.


----------



## Topcat

Because the AI in the phone is not smart enough to figure out how the picture should be orientated ...


----------



## cklimpt

Company driver just sent me these.......


----------



## BigTim

Looks like a Gasser; looks to have a floor shift. Wonder whats under that little hood.


----------



## bwguardian

^^^...Gas it!


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin

Seen that s10 on Craigslist here a while back for sale, wanna say it said he was pushing 600 hp if my memory serves me correctly.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid

wow


----------



## HoustonKid

Wow.


----------



## ralph7

BigTim said:


> Looks like a Gasser;* looks to have a floor shift.* Wonder whats under that little hood.


Looks like a Hurst Quarter Stick for an automatic.


----------



## kweber

the "tuner" crowd has never mastered this...
https://www.bing.com/images/search?...7986287380268132&selectedIndex=261&ajaxhist=0


----------



## HoustonKid

Someone rich had a worse day than you.


----------



## HoustonKid

A lifted Crapmaro.


----------



## HoustonKid

In the Heights yesterday. As if that Merc is not ugly enough. $100K+ car wrapped in pink.


----------



## Charlietunakiller

On 288 today.


----------



## cubera

.


----------



## Charlietunakiller

Thanks for straightening it out.


----------



## That Robbie Guy

So... did he run him?! haha.



cklimpt said:


> Company driver just sent me these.......


----------



## cubera

Charlietunakiller said:


> Thanks for straightening it out.


No problem, my neck gets a crick if I don't do it.


----------



## HoustonKid

Nothing runs like a Deere.


----------



## Charlietunakiller

As you can see from the picture my old 7.3 is pulling ahead.


----------



## steve holchak

Direct Autos inventory just got smaller























Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## BATWING

Driving with load not properly tied down...


----------



## batmaninja

Probably cost some money to make that truck look that bad.


----------



## HoustonKid

Came into the corner a little hot and lost his load?


----------



## HoustonKid

Pink chrome is fugly!!!!!


----------



## steve holchak

HoustonKid said:


> Came into the corner a little hot and lost his load?


Yes


----------



## Lat22

HoustonKid said:


> Came into the corner a little hot and lost his load?


Probably had to dodge the idiots who think that itâ€™s perfectly fine to block an active lane of traffic to turn into Chick Fil A.


----------



## HoustonKid

Kroger at I-10 and Studemont today.


----------



## sharksurfer66

Someone cheated!


----------



## steve holchak

In the hood








Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cubera

*.*

.


steve holchak said:


> In the hood
> View attachment 4382373
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sharksurfer66

Creepy


----------



## cubera

Here ya go.


----------



## HoustonKid

Chucky never gets old.


----------



## HoustonKid

Saw this on my road trip to Panama City FL in Alabama. Guy pulling it said they build them in FL and this one had some needed repairs. He was driving it back to Austin.


----------



## HoustonKid

Saw this in Destin FL
Where thereâ€™s a will thereâ€™s a way.


----------



## Texasfisherman57

HoustonKid said:


> Saw this in Destin FL
> Where thereâ€™s a will thereâ€™s a way.


Datsun 280Z?


----------



## HoustonKid

Texasfisherman57 said:


> Datsun 280Z?


Or a 240. Not sure.


----------



## bwguardian

Texasfisherman57 said:


> Datsun 280Z?





HoustonKid said:


> Or a 240. Not sure.


Actually, I think that's a Datsun 260Z...


----------



## bwguardian

^^^...I came across this one coming back from south Texas in Beeville on New Years eave...it appeared to be in good shape!


----------



## bwguardian

bwguardian said:


> Actually, I think that's a Datsun 260Z...


After looking at it closer, I think it is a 280Z...the hood vents and bumper points towards that...


----------



## HoustonKid

bwguardian said:


> After looking at it closer, I think it is a 280Z...the hood vents and bumper points towards that...


I am not an expert on the Z cars so my guess was just that, a random *** guess. Sounds like you know your Zs.


----------



## bwguardian

HoustonKid said:


> I am not an expert on the Z cars so my guess was just that, a random *** guess. Sounds like you know your Zs.


Although I did own a 1986 300ZX turbo stick car, not really...I just have an eye for detail that comes with my profession...


----------



## HoustonKid

Also saw this buggy on the same trip.


----------



## steve holchak

bwguardian said:


> Although I did own a 1986 300ZX turbo stick car, not really...I just have an eye for detail that comes with my profession...


Gynecologist?


----------



## Texasfisherman57

HoustonKid said:


> I am not an expert on the Z cars so my guess was just that, a random *** guess. Sounds like you know your Zs.


A friend of mine had an 82(83?) 280zx turbo. Man, was I jealous.


----------



## bwguardian

steve holchak said:


> Gynecologist?


Nope...but that is my part time second job...:biggrin:


----------



## HoustonKid

I know it's a movie car and not on the road, but what the heck. Ugly as all get out. At the Autoshow this weekend.


----------



## Calmday

Knot Kidding said:


> Awesome!:rotfl:
> View attachment 3913722
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913730


This was very common in Australia. Roos would mess you up.


----------



## HoustonKid

Now thatâ€™s a big hook.


----------



## Captain Marty

*Tailgate Mural*

Seen at the Huntsville's Academy yesterday.


----------



## Calmday

Captain Marty said:


> Seen at the Huntsville's Academy yesterday.


I saw that one a few weeks ago. I hade to do a double take.


----------



## HoustonKid

Thatâ€™s one big arse deer.


----------



## HoustonKid

Saw this on I-10 near Voss yesterday.


----------



## podnuh

No picture, but 4 brand new Cadillac Escalades (paper plates) in a row, headed down I45 and exiting on Clear Lake City Blvd, probably going to Ellington. White in front, 3 black ones following. Changing lanes as one. I wonder just who had to have 4 brand new Escalades!


----------



## Profish00

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid

Thatâ€™s a fishing rig.


----------



## Southtxjp96

How in the world do I post a new thread ? I’m so lost


----------



## Southtxjp96

How in the world do I post a new thread ? I’m so lost


----------



## Profish00

HoustonKid said:


> Thatâ€™s a fishing rig.


It had 30 more on the front plus igloo holder


----------



## HoustonKid

Southtxjp96 said:


> How in the world do I post a new thread ? Iâ€™m so lost


Top of the TTMB post new topic.


----------



## HoustonKid

Profish00 said:


> It had 30 more on the front plus igloo holder


Thatâ€™s a lot of rods to keep up with.


----------



## Knot Kidding

When you don't have insurance but your family is in the hotshot biz!


----------



## housewolf

Not â€œin Houstonâ€ and I didnâ€™t personally see it, but I do find it â€œnoteworthyâ€


----------



## Red Killer

Gulf freeway is always under construction

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid

Load 'em up. Don't worry about the mule just load the wagon.


----------



## Profish00

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid

I bet that little thing can scoot.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

HoustonKid said:


> I bet that little thing can scoot.


Until you wrote this, I hadn't noticed the wheels and tires. Now I wonder what that body is hiding.


----------



## Tator Salad

What does it say on the spare tire, I canâ€™t figure it out.


----------



## boom!

Trump 2020!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

*hmmm*

x


----------



## cubera

My neck was hurting.


----------



## Texasfisherman57

Whitebassfisher said:


> Until you wrote this, I hadn't noticed the wheels and tires. Now I wonder what that body is hiding.


How much engine could you stuff in that small body!?!?!?


----------



## Reloading

Texasfisherman57 said:


> How much engine could you stuff in that small body!?!?!?


If thats the one I think it is, it has a blower on it. Look closely at the picture.


----------



## will-billy

I saw a black dude with a ten speed (homeless looking) pulling a canoe made to pull like a trailer, wished I could have snapped a pic


----------



## boom!

cubera said:


> My neck was hurting.


Thanks. I quit trying on this site. Lol


----------



## HoustonKid

This place has really dropped off.


----------



## HoustonKid

Been a while but saw this yesterday in the Heights.


----------



## Duckchasr

Dang they really are dropping like flies.


----------



## S-3 ranch

HoustonKid said:


> This place has really dropped off.


Yes , 2cool is slowly going down hill, like colonel Kurtz snail dream 
In apocalypse now :headknock


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

Ready for the apocalypse


----------



## HoustonKid

They are ready for something.


----------



## roundman

not in houston but near galveston, just had to show this one,lmao


----------



## kweber

roundman said:


> not in houston but near galveston, just had to show this one,lmao


 how in the he77 did they get it up on there?


----------



## HoustonKid

Where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## Txsparky63

a "hot car" by I-10


----------



## HoustonKid

How about a stuck Track Hoe in Surfside.


----------



## HoustonKid

Nothing new lately???????


----------



## cubera

Naw


----------



## ibtbone

Somebodyâ€™s bathroom is missing a mirror

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rtmorandi

This has to be one of the greatest internet threads ever! Kind of like Jerry Springer-esqe so thank you!


----------



## Captain Marty

*Don't park too close to this truck*

Watch were you park in Rye Texas!


----------



## c hook

*eintein*



ibtbone said:


> Somebodyâ€™s bathroom is missing a mirror
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i like it, could have cut the handle off, but then he wouldn't be dual purpose, bathroom at night, car in the day. :texasflag


----------



## cubera

This has got to be a first, house around the corner had his shed broke into. When I checked our security cams, not only did I catch the truck, I caught it with the neighbor's stuff in the back. Turned it over to the popo.


----------



## HoustonKid

cubera said:


> This has got to be a first, house around the corner had his shed broke into. When I checked our security cams, not only did I catch the truck, I caught it with the neighbor's stuff in the back. Turned it over to the popo.


Nice work.


----------



## loco4fishn

**** thief driving a new GMC.


----------



## HoustonKid

What could possibly go wrong????
Yes, the ladder is in the bed of the truck and it's not level on the house. I have no clue what they are going to use the pool dip net for????
Maybe during the winter he goes from pool cleaning to Christmas lights guy.


----------



## rtmorandi

Looks safe to me


----------



## HoustonKid

Necessity is the mother of invention.


----------



## batmaninja

Beltway and 290. Paper plate that expired in 2020 and a half open door, hombre was still getting 70+ MPH


----------



## CM

roundman said:


> not in houston but near galveston, just had to show this one,lmao


the red truck is from the scrap yard on Hwy 3 in La Marque


----------



## Knot Kidding

Official race vehicle!:rotfl:


----------



## HoustonKid

Knot Kidding said:


> Official race vehicle!:rotfl:
> View attachment 4540601


That's bright.


----------



## HoustonKid

batmaninja said:


> Beltway and 290. Paper plate that expired in 2020 and a half open door, hombre was still getting 70+ MPH


Gotta get to work!!


----------



## Bullitt4439

Knot Kidding said:


> Official race vehicle!:rotfl:
> View attachment 4540601


Well I would laugh, but there are some bad *** mini vans/suvs out there that turn in faster lap times than I do.


----------



## Waymore

HoustonKid said:


> I got this one today. Doing 70 in the left lane on BW8.
> 
> I don't care if you have an issue with taking a pic with a cell phone while driving either.


 You need a new house or just a commode this dude can fix you up....


----------



## HoustonKid

Man, that Mazada must be one fast car.


----------



## ReedA1691

HoustonKid said:


> Man, that Mazada must be one fast car.


Fast "looking" accessories always cracks me up. When I was a kid, I met this kid (who ended up in the NBA's Top 50 all time & a NBA HoFamer). When he pulled up to the park where a buddy and I were shooting hoops, he was peddling a brand new Schwinn Stingray with tassels hanging from the handlebars grips and the rear of the seat. I thought he must be rich, because none of the kids on my block had Stingrays.
Once we'd figured out he was pretty cool and probably wouldn't be offended, I jokingly asked him if the tassels made his bike faster. He said, "no but it makes it look faster," just as cool as can be. We all laughed.
I ran into him again in college 5 years later and reminded him of that day. He took me outside and showed me his Olds Toronado. It had curb feelers and dice hanging from the rear view mirror. We had a hell of a laugh.


----------



## Davidsel47

Fallfurias Tx


----------



## cloudfishing

Davidsel47 said:


> Fallfurias Tx


I hope that is not one of my family members that ive down there. But, I would not put it past My uncle Baldimore.


----------



## T-Roy

*Shopping cart*

I took this one this week on I-10. I almost wrecked I was laughing so hard. Then almost had a wreck trying to take the Picture. OMG


----------



## HoustonKid

T-Roy said:


> I took this one this week on I-10. I almost wrecked I was laughing so hard. Then almost had a wreck trying to take the Picture. OMG


Thatâ€™s a good one.


----------



## texastkikker

3/11/2021 afternoon.....Cypress Rosehill just south of 2920.....gotta get that yard work done


----------



## FishAfrica

Wharton County


----------



## ReedA1691

T-Roy said:


> I took this one this week on I-10. I almost wrecked I was laughing so hard. Then almost had a wreck trying to take the Picture. OMG


Now, if they had their kid or their dog riding up there, I'd say that was pretty cool.


----------



## cubera

Here ya go.


----------



## HoustonKid

texastkikker said:


> 3/11/2021 afternoon.....Cypress Rosehill just south of 2920.....gotta get that yard work done


Donâ€™t laugh but my grandmother owned several rent houses in her neighborhood. During the summer I would mow the lawns. I would sit in the trunk and she would drive me from house to house with me pulling the lawn mower. Lol


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey

Insert your own caption


----------



## HoustonKid

Sac-a-lait Trey said:


> Insert your own caption


Scared to death. I know, weak but thatâ€™s all I got.


----------



## T-Roy

If you look close. The rack is bent. So they put too much weight in it. You just cannot make this stuff up.


----------



## grand poobah

*Picture*

Lady on top of an 18 wheeler in the freeway in Houston


----------



## batmaninja

I10W this morning.


----------



## Neumie

FishAfrica said:


> Wharton County


How is this not illegal?


----------



## boom!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roundman

lmao saw the same picture on another site


----------



## boom!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batmaninja

vroom vroom


----------



## KevinA




----------



## KevinA

no clue why there are so many images??


----------

